# Engineers Australia CDR skills assessment queries



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi folks,

I am in the final preparations for submitting my skills assessment (as an Electrical Engineer) to Engineers Australia . Hopefully I am expecting to send it through in couple of days. I have a few specific queries/apprehensions as enlisted below:

i) I posses a total of 5+ years of professional work experience, out of which only 3+ years is verifiable. 
Therefore, obviously I have only included these 3+ years of work experience in my CDR episodes and have accordingly arranged experience letters. *My query is, should I leave out the unverifiable 2 years of experience from my resume? *
I feel that this would be a safer option

ii) Following to the above point, in the event of leaving out the 2 years unverifiable experience from my resume, would the professional gap factor come into play and affect my assessment outcome negatively? Or is it advisable to include these 2 years unverifiable experience just in the resume, for the sake of showing continuous professional work?

*Note: It is worth mentioning that I am not claiming any points for work experience. So my work experience will solely count towards assessing my CDR. *

Taking into account my circumstances as stated above, what would be the best piece of advice you guys could give me? It would be highly helpful to receive some valuable inputs from you guys so that I will be able to submit a perfect application to EA.

Regards
Nid


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Nidhineng said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am in the final preparations for submitting my skills assessment (as an Electrical Engineer) to Engineers Australia . Hopefully I am expecting to send it through in couple of days. I have a few specific queries/apprehensions as enlisted below:
> 
> ...



If you are not claiming any points for work experience and doing only Skill assessment (NOT additional work experience assessment) then it is HIGHLY UNLIKELY that there will be any verification regarding work experience. 

I was in a similar situation, where my 3 years of experience with previous employer was not verifiable. Hence, I did only skill assessment from EA and provided experience letters for ALL the work experiences. But, in my EOI, i didnt claim any points for that unverifiable work experience and mentioned it as NOT RELEVANT. 

Remember, EA says that you have to provide evidence if you have worked for 12+ months or if your CDR is based on that work experience (even though the duration is less than 12 months).

So, if I were you, I would mention unverifiable experience in Resume and attach an experience letter. It is much better than a GAP.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

SqOats said:


> If you are not claiming any points for work experience and doing only Skill assessment (NOT additional work experience assessment) then it is HIGHLY UNLIKELY that there will be any verification regarding work experience.
> 
> I was in a similar situation, where my 3 years of experience with previous employer was not verifiable. Hence, I did only skill assessment from EA and provided experience letters for ALL the work experiences. But, in my EOI, i didnt claim any points for that unverifiable work experience and mentioned it as NOT RELEVANT.
> 
> ...


Hi SqOats,

Yes! That was of great help. Cant thank you enough. So, even though the work experience is unverifiable, I will submit the experience letter I have for that work anyway. As you said quite rightly, it is very unlikely that they will conduct an extensive verification as I am not claiming any points for the work experience.
Fair enough! Now I am all set


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Nidhineng said:


> Hi SqOats,
> 
> Yes! That was of great help. Cant thank you enough. So, even though the work experience is unverifiable, I will submit the experience letter I have for that work anyway. As you said quite rightly, it is very unlikely that they will conduct an extensive verification as I am not claiming any points for the work experience.
> Fair enough! Now I am all set


Your welcome. Just a quick check. Are you applying via CDR route or Washington Accord route. If is Washington accord then you DONT NEED to provide experience letters provided you are opting for Skills Assessment only. Below is the list of documents required as per application check list

Certified copy of passport bio-data page, or National Identity card.
Certified copy of Formal Degree/Diploma or Certificate for first and any subsequent qualification(s).
Certified copy of academic transcript (ie list of subjects studied with results shown).
Brief Resume/Curriculum Vitae.


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Your welcome. Just a quick check. Are you applying via CDR route or Washington Accord route. If is Washington accord then you DONT NEED to provide experience letters provided you are opting for Skills Assessment only. Below is the list of documents required as per application check list
> 
> Certified copy of passport bio-data page, or National Identity card.
> Certified copy of Formal Degree/Diploma or Certificate for first and any subsequent qualification(s).
> ...



I am applying via the CDR route. So yeah, I will have to submit the experience letters to justify the career episodes written in the CDR. I had another interesting query as well. 
Since you applied only for the skills assessment without any additional work experience assessment, did it help in reducing the outcome turnaround time in anyway? I am just curious to know if that would speed up our application in the tiniest way possible. In fact, I am on a tight schedule as of now and it is highly crucial to receive the outcome at the earliest possible before my current oz visa expires.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Nidhineng said:


> I am applying via the CDR route. So yeah, I will have to submit the experience letters to justify the career episodes written in the CDR. I had another interesting query as well.
> Since you applied only for the skills assessment without any additional work experience assessment, did it help in reducing the outcome turnaround time in anyway? I am just curious to know if that would speed up our application in the tiniest way possible. In fact, I am on a tight schedule as of now and it is highly crucial to receive the outcome at the earliest possible before my current oz visa expires.


Well I dont think so there will be a substantial difference. Turnover time these days is around 13 weeks. Well, if you are in a real hurry, what you can do is that, you can submit the EOI in 9-10th week i-e even before EA outcome. Just keep an eye on EA status, they actually reply you via automated email informing which date case is currently being processed. That way, you can cut short waiting time for the invite by 3-4 weeks. In worst case scenario, if you dont get the EA outcome in time, you have to withdraw your EOI and submit again.

Goodluck with the process.


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Well I dont think so there will be a substantial difference. Turnover time these days is around 13 weeks. Well, if you are in a real hurry, what you can do is that, you can submit the EOI in 9-10th week i-e even before EA outcome. Just keep an eye on EA status, they actually reply you via automated email informing which date case is currently being processed. That way, you can cut short waiting time for the invite by 3-4 weeks. In worst case scenario, if you dont get the EA outcome in time, you have to withdraw your EOI and submit again.
> 
> Goodluck with the process.


That was very insightful advice and it makes a lot of sense. Thanks for that buddy!
Another issue nagging me is about my name in the academic documents. All my academic documents (ever since) has my first surname (I have two surnames) shortened to an initial, while in the passport, obviously it is the expanded form. 
Until now this has never been a problem. In fact, it was readily accepted for by Australian university and for my student visa.
Actually it is not a big deal at all and I might be freaking out! However I just wanted to know if you or anyone you know faced a similar kind of issue.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

There should not be any issues. Check below thread discussing similar issues.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-not-expanded-my-date-birth-certificate.html

Goodluck


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Eid Mubarak ! 

SqOats thank you for your quick responses. It has proved to be very helpful. 

I am in the process of uploading documents to the EA online portal. 
I was just wondering whether I should upload my school leaving certificates (class 10, 12). I can see that there is no provision or specific section on the portal asking for these. Could you please give me some insights as to how you went about doing it? 

Regards 
Nid


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

*Help for CPD and CDR for Engineers Australia.*

Hey fellows,

First of all I would like to thank the the webmasters & the members of this website. This forum have been really beneficial. I am a engineer and I am applying for skill assessment from engineers Australia under occupation of Telecommunications Network Engineer. 

I have written my 3 Career Episodes and have filled the summary statement but I am having confusion in making my CPD. I have got some really well written samples of CPD & I have also read the MSA Booklet of EA. I am a bit confused about following line from the book. 

"All relevant CPD must be included in your CDR application.This CPD must be provided in list format (title, date, duration,and venue)".

The CPD samples that I have seen so far are written in paragraph format not List Format. I really need a help at this point. Can some one please guide me or give me a sample for CPD.

Thanks.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

CPD is simply a list of seminars you have attended/conferences you have attended/papers you have published. It's supposed to be in a list format as clearly stated in the MSA handbook - I don't see what the source of confusion could possible be.

Just something like

- Attended XYZ conference, July 2015.
- Presented "Paper about fancy things", ABC conference, July 2015


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you very much for the quick reply. But the samples that I have search are something like this.



I obtained my degree of Bachelors of Science in Electrical Engineering, with communications as a major from XYZ University of Engineering and Technology, in October 2004. I have been registered as a professional engineer with Pakistan Engineering Council (PEC).

After graduation, I joined XYZ Pvt. Ltd as an Engineer in CDMA department. XYZ had been awarded the 800K line WLL Project by client xxx. My main responsibilities were initially rolling out the BSS network in North region which included deployment of BTS and NEC transmission links. After the completion of the rollout phase I was assigned to perform operations and maintenance in North region which involved corrective maintenance and preventive maintenance. I also delivered training to fresh engineers and technical staff of xxx on the xxx’s equipment. (Jul 05 – Jul 07)

While serving in xxx, I got a better opportunity and joined xxx as a Transmission Engineer. I was responsible for the installation, commissioning, integration and supervision of BTS sites along with NEC transmission links. I successfully completed all the assigned projects within the awarded timelines. (Jul 07 – Aug 09)

Currently I am working as a Team Leader xxx Operations with xxx. I have carried out end to project management of Rollout & Expansion. All newly integrated sites in the network are cleared from defects and successfully handed over for operations and maintenance. I am also looking after the corrective and preventive maintenance of BSS network. 

I have recently completed my Masters in Engineering Management from University of xxx. (CGPA 3.3,). During my M.Sc degree I presented a paper on “Impact of Poor Quality in Cellular Networks: a case study of cellular operators ”. The paper was selected for the presentation in 12th International QMOD and Toulon-Verona Conference on Quality and Service Sciences (ICQSS). 

In addition to my engineering degree following short courses, trainings and workshops added a lot to my professional development.

1.	CDMA (BSS) Technology training 
2.	Power Supply Training 
3.	NEC Pasolink NEO, PNMTj and C-Node 
4.	WIMAX Training 
5.	Anti-terrorism Course 
6.	Tower Safety Training 
7.	Corrective and Preventive Action (CAPA): Methodology and Tools Overview
8.	Electrostatic Discharge & Electrostatic Compatibility
9.	Advance Implementation of BGP


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

The handbook clearly asks for the CPD in a list format; what you have posted doesn't follow that format. It doesn't mean it'll get rejected - as long it contains the relevant information, I doubt that the assessor at EA will reject it simply for the format. 

The long, paragraph based format just serves to waste the time of the assessor though. The list format would get the same information across, much more quickly. Also - I don't see why the history of degrees and work experience would be included in the CPD, it's already reflected elsewhere in the application (e.g. in your CV/resume). Repeating it here serves no purpose.

To be clear - I haven't yet submitted my CDR application to EA so I can't give you a 100% certain answer but based on my conversations with them over the phone, they are generally reasonable. Nobody is going to reject your application just because you used paragraphs or lists to represent the same information. At the end of the day, it's just a human being assessing your application - as long as you give him/her the information he needs to complete your assessment, he'll give you the correct outcome. If you don't, they'll probably ask for more information.

Good luck!


----------



## samjhibaschhu1 (Feb 26, 2015)

sarah.alvi said:


> Thank you very much for the quick reply. But the samples that I have search are something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please try to make a table showing timelines rather than description in the paragraph. I had followed this sample, but they told to submit another CPD according to the format mentioned in the MSA booklet. I prepared a table of my timelines up to date mentioning Post Graduate Degree, On job training and others. The other day they granted me the positive assessment letter. So I suggest you to prepare a table. Best of luck.


----------



## sarah.alvi (Mar 21, 2015)

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Please try to make a table showing timelines rather than description in the paragraph. I had followed this sample, but they told to submit another CPD according to the format mentioned in the MSA booklet. I prepared a table of my timelines up to date mentioning Post Graduate Degree, On job training and others. The other day they granted me the positive assessment letter. So I suggest you to prepare a table. Best of luck.


Thanks you very much for the guidance. And I really appreciate an early response. Can I get some sample format. That would be a great help. Thanks.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

sarah.alvi said:


> Thanks you very much for the guidance. And I really appreciate an early response. Can I get some sample format. That would be a great help. Thanks.


I wrote a brief paragraph explaining the CPD activities. Haven't been involved in attending much seminars tbh but have studied a few Design Codes & Books & have attended a few in-house training & technical meetings. Got no further query from EA


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

Hay Guys,
2 months ago I have submitted 3 CDR to assess my BSc in EEE degree as an Electrical Engineer. But 2 days ago I got some frustrating reply from Engineers Australia. 

""This career episode is suitable for assessment as Photovoltaic Engineer, (not Electrical Engineer )

Submit new career episode to demonstrate how you have applied your electrical engineering knowledge and skills based on your Postgraduate studies. If you have not completed a Master of Electrical Engineering or employed as electrical engineer, your assessment will be PV Engineer ANZSCO 233999 or Engineering Technologist ANZSCO 233914""

I don't want assess my degree as PV Engineer. During my undergrad study I have completed some Electronic projects also. Should I submit 3 new CDR on Electronics Engineering to assess my degree as "Electronics Engineer" instead of "Electrical Engineer "? Or do I have to create a new application? 

Plz need some suggestion. I am getting really worried.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

hey nolan.

which university you from?


----------



## nolan (Jul 10, 2015)

nmurshed said:


> hey nolan.
> 
> which university you from?



Hello,

I am from RUET.


----------



## nhaider21 (Aug 6, 2015)

*CPD Submission format*

I have recently submitted my application for MSA to EA for Electronics Engineer	233411. 
According to my survey, one must write all details in tabular format. Each column heading should follow the title given in MSA booklet. This is effective way of presenting CPD activities as compared to writing in paragraphs. 



sarah.alvi said:


> Hey fellows,
> 
> First of all I would like to thank the the webmasters & the members of this website. This forum have been really beneficial. I am a engineer and I am applying for skill assessment from engineers Australia under occupation of Telecommunications Network Engineer.
> 
> ...


----------



## DenReinn (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## JAWSUKH (Aug 21, 2015)

*CDR Enquiry*

Hey Guys!

I'm an Electronics and Communication Engineer, having 3 years of experience. After having a glance over the EA Website regarding MSA and CDR, I came to know that everybody, who has more than 12 months of work experience, is required to submit the detailed documentation of claimed experience. However, there is also an option with *Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment*. I'm really confused between both of them.

Please guide me should I use the *standard competency demonstration report service* or with *Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment*. Please enlist the reasons of your recommendation.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Jawsukh,

I can understand that there is a certain level of misunderstanding created by the interpretations of the MSA booklet. The same happens to many of us! Let me try to put it simple words for you...

i) The 12 months of work experience criteria applies as explained - If you are mentioning any work experience in your resume (12 months and over) or have used an employment of yours to create a CDR career episode, then you MUST provide evidence of employment in the form of a reference letter (from your manager or HR). 

ii) The relevant skilled employment assessment is an additional (optional) service offered by Engineers Australia for assessing your work experience. There is an additional charge for the same and you can use their assessment outcome to claim points with DIBP for work experience when you submit your expression of interest (EOI). If you are opting for this additional, employment assessment service, then it is highly likely that you will have to provide substantial proof of employment other than the employment experience letter, such as contract documents, offer letters, payslips, tax receipts and s on. 

So, in a nutshell, if you are claiming any experience in your resume or creating a career episode from one of your employments, you MUST provide proof (employment experience letter) to substantiate your claim. I hope this helps you

Regards
Nid



JAWSUKH said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I'm an Electronics and Communication Engineer, having 3 years of experience. After having a glance over the EA Website regarding MSA and CDR, I came to know that everybody, who has more than 12 months of work experience, is required to submit the detailed documentation of claimed experience. However, there is also an option with *Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment*. I'm really confused between both of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

*Engineers Australia - Latest MSA booklet requirements*

Hi Folks,

To add on to the useful information which is already available in this thread; a new MSA booklet has been released by Engineers Australia during the first week of August 2015. 
To say the least, they have tightened the screws on the proof of employment section. It can be seen that a table has been created, outlining the different document submission options for substantiating the employment experience claimed. Having had a look at it myself, I feel that Engineers Australia has raised the bar with regards to the specific requirements for employment proof which could prove to be harder for many applicants to arrange. 
I would advice all prospective MSA applicants to have a detailed look at the new booklet and prepare documents accordingly. Unfortunately it is not getting any easier with the skills assessment thing!


----------



## JAWSUKH (Aug 21, 2015)

Nidhineng said:


> Hi Jawsukh,
> 
> I can understand that there is a certain level of misunderstanding created by the interpretations of the MSA booklet. The same happens to many of us! Let me try to put it simple words for you...
> 
> ...


Hi Nidhineng,

Thanks a million for such a wonderful explanation. Now it makes sense. 

I would appreciate if you could inbox me any trusted sample of *CPD* Report. I'm struggling to get a proper format to write the same. 

Thanks again for your valuable assistance. 

Regards,
Sukh


----------



## Nidhineng (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Jawsukh,

Nowadays, Engineers Australia require the CPD in a list format including type of CPD, location of CPD attained, duration, and year.

Unfortunately I do not have any CPD samples with me while I am writing this. I would suggest you to make a tabular format including the above mentioned details and start listing one by one. Try to make it look professional. You should be good then.

Regards,
Nid



JAWSUKH said:


> Hi Nidhineng,
> 
> Thanks a million for such a wonderful explanation. Now it makes sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## invinciblekp (Aug 28, 2015)

*CPD in list format for EA- Urgent*

Cna you please share the CPD format in list format for EA 
I am looking to apply for telecom engineer soon
would appreciate very much

thanks much


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

Can you please share CPD format for telecommunication engineer .

Thanks.


----------



## aman19 (Jan 18, 2016)

*sample CPD statment*



samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Please try to make a table showing timelines rather than description in the paragraph. I had followed this sample, but they told to submit another CPD according to the format mentioned in the MSA booklet. I prepared a table of my timelines up to date mentioning Post Graduate Degree, On job training and others. The other day they granted me the positive assessment letter. So I suggest you to prepare a table. Best of luck.


Hi,

i have some doubts in the CPD table format. what is the meaning of actual time, weight factor ,weighted hours. And as i have more than 5 year experience as mechanical engineer should i include my formal education detail in CPD or it should include only my job details.
and could you please share your CPD statement, it would be a great help for me.


----------



## elegante (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello guys, 

I submitted my CDR and they said i have high similarity which i need to justify why it happen or my application would be rejected. I checked the turnitin report and it says 9% plagiarism. Any advise on what should I do ? 

Thank you.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

elegante said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I submitted my CDR and they said i have high similarity which i need to justify why it happen or my application would be rejected. I checked the turnitin report and it says 9% plagiarism. Any advise on what should I do ?
> 
> Thank you.


This is sad. This is why you should be preparing CDRs on your own instead of copy paste. In case you haven't copied, you can justify giving valid reasons.

I suggest you create a new thread so that visibility increases and seniors may be able to help. Not many might see it here.


----------



## bratkg (May 20, 2016)

I got the same high similarity in cdr response from EA. they asked me to justify the same. But i didnt copy and my turnitin was 3 percent only when i submitted.


----------



## ARJUNDEEP SINGH (Jan 25, 2016)

hi, can u plz update, what was next?what u did? what EA replied? i m curious,coz i received this same response


----------



## bratkg (May 20, 2016)

What response you received from EA?? Same high similarity?


----------



## ARJUNDEEP SINGH (Jan 25, 2016)

bratkg said:


> What response you received from EA?? Same high similarity?


yaa... dont know what exactly to do now, any help would be highly appreciated... thanks.


----------



## HIMMVOV6 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello everyone
I applied to EA on 17/02/16 for qualification and additional assessment of relevant skilled employment. Today I have been asked to provide additional information 
1. Reference letter (please, follow the MSA booklet guidelines strictly as what has to be included in that letter, page 29)
2. Income tax return acknowledgement (form 143) covering this employment period.
3. Provident fund report covering this employment period.
4. Social security statement.
I have never heard about provident fund report and social security statement . What exactly are they demanding ?? What is alternative for reference letters as they dont like the reference letters that I provided?


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

HIMMVOV6 said:


> Hello everyone
> I applied to EA on 17/02/16 for qualification and additional assessment of relevant skilled employment. Today I have been asked to provide additional information
> 1. Reference letter (please, follow the MSA booklet guidelines strictly as what has to be included in that letter, page 29)
> 2. Income tax return acknowledgement (form 143) covering this employment period.
> ...


They are looking for 3rd party evidences (other than employee/employer documents) like bank statements, income tax reports etc.


----------



## anoopcolinronald (Jul 9, 2016)

HI ,

I got the same feedback .what did u submit for social security statement ?
Please share ur experience


----------



## anoopcolinronald (Jul 9, 2016)

HIMMVOV6 said:


> Hello everyone
> I applied to EA on 17/02/16 for qualification and additional assessment of relevant skilled employment. Today I have been asked to provide additional information
> 1. Reference letter (please, follow the MSA booklet guidelines strictly as what has to be included in that letter, page 29)
> 2. Income tax return acknowledgement (form 143) covering this employment period.
> ...



What did u submit for the Social Security Statement ? Am facing the same queries now  . Please share ur exp

Thanks


----------



## Sunil4dv (Apr 16, 2016)

How to check the plagiarism before submitting the CDR?


----------



## GAGZZ (Jun 18, 2016)

*query regarding Work experience assessment*

Hi guys,

i have lodged my EOI application for visa nomination with South Australia. i got my positive skills assessment from EA few months back. but at that time it didn't completed my 3 years of work experience so i dint opted for additional relavant skilled employment option. this month i completed my three years of work experience.

so shall i go for relevant skilled employment assessment again or shall i go with visa nomination straight away. ??

also as i have just completed my 3 years of work experience ,after my graduation and its fully verifiable with all letters, payslips etc. will i be able to claim points for work experience assessment?

Total points- 60
25- AGE
10-PTE
5-STATE SPONSOR(SA)
5- Work experience
15-EDUCATION
Positive skill assessment from EA on 18th April’16 (OCCUPATION -TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER -263312)


Any inputs would be highly appreciated ?

thanks
gagzz


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

I have a B.Tech degree in Electronics & Communication engineering with 5 years Work Exp. in IT (business Analyst)

I would like to go via Engineers Aust. for my degree assessment & claim only 15 points for my degree.
If I go through ACS, they will deduct 4 years & I will be left with no work Ex to claim points, which will be the same case with EA also.

But the catch is that EOI points required by ICT BA are close to 70 (given current trend) and 60/65 for Electronics Engineer (233411)
I will not get exp. points in both of them.

1. Anyone please guide if I can Nominate for Elec. Engineer Code & get my degree assessed by EA?
2. Applying for EOI/Visa, will it create any problem that my experience is in IT but I chose Elec. Engineer?
3. If Elec. Engineer would be a better option can you please help me how should I apply for EA assessment and what all do I have to submit?

Help me out !!


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

GAGZZ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Before going with visa nomination you have to go for EA to update claimed years of experience in the letter by uploading the old letter and the extra experience certificate ( you can send email to EA to know the procedure clearly ) , department of immigration and border protection gives points of experience depend on the MSA letter issued by skill assessment authority.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> I have a B.Tech degree in Electronics & Communication engineering with 5 years Work Exp. in IT (business Analyst)
> 
> I would like to go via Engineers Aust. for my degree assessment & claim only 15 points for my degree.
> If I go through ACS, they will deduct 4 years & I will be left with no work Ex to claim points, which will be the same case with EA also.
> ...




I've found out that you can assess your degree through EA without getting your years of experience assessed but let the CO assess them. This case is very confusing in my point of view because you'll pay all money and CO may deduct months or years from your experience and your claimed points decrease , so the best choice is to assess your degree with your experience through EA to avoid any trouble after paying money with the CO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> I've found out that you can assess your degree through EA without getting your years of experience assessed but let the CO assess them. This case is very confusing in my point of view because you'll pay all money and CO may deduct months or years from your experience and your claimed points decrease , so the best choice is to assess your degree with your experience through EA to avoid any trouble after paying money with the CO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




hi Nader,
i am looking for only degree assessment and no workex points,which i shall not be claiming in eoi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingkk (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I have done Bachelor of Electrical Engineering

I have total 6+ years of experience as given below:

1) Electrical Supervisor ( Contractual position) - 6 Months
2) Electrical Engineer-Production (Including 1 year period of Graduate Engineer Trainee-electrical) - 4.1 years
3) Sr. Engineer- Quality control - 1.2 years
4) Sr. Engineer- Quality control - presently working since 6 months

Should I include all work experiences in my assessment file?

How many years will Engineers Australia consider?


Thnks.


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

guys please help

i am preparing my cdr (electrical) and need ur guidance please.

1) currently i am working in a company related to my field (core) from last 2 years. i intend to plan all my 3 CE from this company. will it be ok or create some problem? i will publish 3 instances of a single day duration each where i performed maintenance activities. will single day shutdown be enough for CDR or does the activity need to span over longer duration of time?

the reason is because my earlier experience of 10 years is from electrical dept of an electronics industry where i dont have much to claim.

2) can 6 months industrial training during btech be used to create 1 CE. i didnt do much on my own during that, just 6 months thermal plant training.

pl guide thro ur experience, seniors.

regards


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Can anyone help me out please? 
- I do not know how to write my graduation project as a career episode, what competences I've to show in it? 
- What supporting documents I've to include when I upload my CDR with reference letter from HR for others two career episodes?
Please help!
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Guys,

Just a lame question.

In CDR, i have shown college projects in two career episodes and in third career episode I mentioned only one project from my experience whose duration is of 1 year. 

However, I have total experience of 3.6 years and got reference letter from my company.

If I show only one experience based project in CDR, will I get 5 points for experience and positive assessment?

I am bit confused, your inputs will be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Numair16 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello Everyone, 

I am new here and I dont know how to start a new thread so just posting here. 

My question is do we need to attach proof of registration with the engineering council or a similar authority in our native country with the CDR? There is an attachment list in the Migration Skill Assessment Booklet and one of the documents mentioned in that is: 
'Registration certificate under the relevant licensing
authority where applicable (e.g. Philippine Regulations
Commission)'
In my case it would be a Pakistan Engineering Council registration certificate. I am already registered with the engineering council however my registration certificate has expired. And since I am currently living in KSA I dont have time to get it renewed. 
If its not mandatory I will just attach the expired certificate, which is a proof that I am registered but I have not renewed the registration. 

Waiting for your reply.

Thank you.


----------



## Numair16 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello Everyone, 

I am new here and I dont know how to start a new thread so just posting here. 

My question is do we need to attach proof of registration with the engineering council or a similar authority in our native country with the CDR? There is an attachment list in the Migration Skill Assessment Booklet and one of the documents mentioned in that is: 
'Registration certificate under the relevant licensing
authority where applicable (e.g. Philippine Regulations
Commission)'
In my case it would be a Pakistan Engineering Council registration certificate. I am already registered with the engineering council however my registration certificate has expired. And since I am currently living in KSA I dont have time to get it renewed. 
If its not mandatory I will just attach the expired certificate, which is a proof that I am registered but I have not renewed the registration. 

Waiting for your reply.

Thank you.


----------



## haryv (Oct 6, 2016)

*List of document for Skill Assessment - EA*

Hi,

I am about to submit my documents for Skill Assessment to Engineer's Australia (233512). I need help with list of documents that are required. The list is available in MSA booklet but I have heard that it is a generic list and detailed documents are required.


----------



## majid5310 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello everyone 

My brother has submitted his CDR and all docs for Electrical Engineer (ANZSCO 233311), and today he got following comment from assessor along with his CE2 pdf file attached :

“The career episodes and qualifications that you have presented do not support assessment outcome as Professional Electrical Engineer (ANZSCO 233311), however they may support the outcomes of Professional Automation and control Engineers (ANZSCO 233513) , please confirm how you want to proceed.”

and also Assessors comment: “ I look forward to continuing with your assessment upon receipt of the requested information “

Anyone has any idea that what should we do now? 
1- do we need to revise CE2 (as it is attached)?
2- if yes , should it be modified according to Electrical Engineer (ANZSCO 233311) or Automation and control Engineers (ANZSCO 233513) ?
3- could we ask EA not to proceed with current docs and submit new CDR? in this case , do they ask how is possible that you submit different docs previously? (I assume that they have all previous record and cross check info they get)

Many thanks everyone that could help us
Majid


----------



## anoopcolinronald (Jul 9, 2016)

You can either accept the outcomes of Professional Automation and control Engineers (ANZSCO 233513) or need to rewrite CE2 more relevant to Electrical engineer.

I was in the same situation where I submitted for Electronics Engineer and the assessor told me that its more relevant to Industrial Engineer. I ask him to proceed as Industrial Engineer and got assessed immediately.


----------



## majid5310 (Oct 14, 2016)

anoopcolinronald said:


> You can either accept the outcomes of Professional Automation and control Engineers (ANZSCO 233513) or need to rewrite CE2 more relevant to Electrical engineer.
> 
> I was in the same situation where I submitted for Electronics Engineer and the assessor told me that its more relevant to Industrial Engineer. I ask him to proceed as Industrial Engineer and got assessed immediately.


Thanks for your answer, so all of CEs are relevant to Electrical Engineer except CE2. if we only modify CE2 , so we can get Electrical Engineering out come?


Many Thanks for your answer.


----------



## anoopcolinronald (Jul 9, 2016)

majid5310 said:


> Thanks for your answer, so all of CEs are relevant to Electrical Engineer except CE2. if we only modify CE2 , so we can get Electrical Engineering out come?
> 
> 
> Many Thanks for your answer.



Yes. 
You have 2 options now
1. Modify your CE2 to be more relevant to electrical engineering 
2. Accept as Automation and control Engineering


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi,

I have 3.5 years experience in Electronics worked on embedded systems. After that I switched into software industry for 5 years and currently working in IT company. I was unemployed in between for a period of 6 months.

In this situation, will i get 5 points for electronics experience and receive positive assessment?

Please suggest your views.


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

manc0108 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 3.5 years experience in Electronics worked on embedded systems. After that I switched into software industry for 5 years and currently working in IT company. I was unemployed in between for a period of 6 months.
> 
> ...




Yes if your work ex of 3.5 years was in your nominated occupation then you can claim 5 points for it and mark other 5 years as non relevant in the eoi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Yes if your work ex of 3.5 years was in your nominated occupation then you can claim 5 points for it and mark other 5 years as non relevant in the eoi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ritesh I am on skill assessment stage. I am BE in Electronics and Telecommunication with 3.5 years of Electronics experience. I am skeptical whether I will receive 5 points out of this. Will current experience in IT affect my assessment outcome?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello guys what can cause an applicant who studied Electrical and electronics Engineering with minimal experience in both of them, to get assessed as Technologist by EA, especially if its not the originally chosen occupation ? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

manc0108 said:


> Ritesh I am on skill assessment stage. I am BE in Electronics and Telecommunication with 3.5 years of Electronics experience. I am skeptical whether I will receive 5 points out of this. Will current experience in IT affect my assessment outcome?




Manc, to which code/agency are you applying for..I suppose you are going for electronics engineer with EA...If that is the case, do not worry about other non relevant experience. However, if you are going for IT related assessment by ACS, they will deduct your 3.5 years of non relevant and 4 years of relevant exp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a question. I have 2 career episodes 
1st as document control engineer
2nd as hydraulic design engineer and currently on going.

Will they account my document control engineering as an experience or disregard it due I am hydraulic design engineer currently?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I have a question. I have 2 career episodes
> 1st as document control engineer
> 2nd as hydraulic design engineer and currently on going.
> 
> Will they account my document control engineering as an experience or disregard it due I am hydraulic design engineer currently?


it does not matter as long as all career episodes fall under mechanical engineer domain.
i wrote one of my CE on antenna design. one one sensor networks and one on bss commissioning.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

I am civil engineer but it doesn't matter I suppose. Can we write 2 career episodes for the same working place? I mean in between same dates what if I worked on more than 1 project?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

hasansins said:


> I am civil engineer but it doesn't matter I suppose. Can we write 2 career episodes for the same working place? I mean in between same dates what if I worked on more than 1 project?


ahh ok i guessed it from hydraulic part as it is mainly mechanical. 
well you can write all 3 from one job as long as they are separate projects or even 3 sub domains in a bigger project

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

elegante said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I submitted my CDR and they said i have high similarity which i need to justify why it happen or my application would be rejected. I checked the turnitin report and it says 9% plagiarism. Any advise on what should I do ?
> 
> Thank you.




Please share what happened then?


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

*Hey*



ARJUNDEEP SINGH said:


> hi, can u plz update, what was next?what u did? what EA replied? i m curious,coz i received this same response


Did your problem got solved? 
I have a solution for that


----------



## Turi (Nov 25, 2016)

JAWSUKH said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I'm an Electronics and Communication Engineer, having 3 years of experience. After having a glance over the EA Website regarding MSA and CDR, I came to know that everybody, who has more than 12 months of work experience, is required to submit the detailed documentation of claimed experience. However, there is also an option with *Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment*. I'm really confused between both of them.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys 
I have completed four years Bachelor of Technology B.Tech (Hons) in Electrical Technology, i want to apply for immigration to Australia, please tell me Engineers Australia consider B.Tech ( Hons) equal to B.E?


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

hirenraghu said:


> Did your problem got solved?
> I have a solution for that


Hi hirenraghu,

I am in a same boat. I too have got a same response stating that there is high similarity in the content. Can you please let me know the solution in this case?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Hi hirenraghu,
> 
> I am in a same boat. I too have got a same response stating that there is high similarity in the content. Can you please let me know the solution in this case?


Dear Gagz;

Cases of similarity or plagiarism is taken serious by EA, therefore never admit that you copied someones work or from certain sources. Rework on your document and ensure you scan it with Turnit in antiplag software.The similarities should be less than 10%, otherwise they will reject it.

Regards
Erick


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Turi said:


> Hi Guys
> I have completed four years Bachelor of Technology B.Tech (Hons) in Electrical Technology, i want to apply for immigration to Australia, please tell me Engineers Australia consider B.Tech ( Hons) equal to B.E?


Dear Turi

It should be the same, so long as the period of your study is comparable with B.E in Australia, furthermore CDR place more weight on relevant experience than certficates. This is in comparison with IPENZ(assessment for Newzealand Engineers)


Regards
RicTon


----------



## hirenraghu (Nov 9, 2016)

Dear all,
To much delight, I have got positive skill assessment after EA said that I copief from some papers. It was just that I uploaded that files on turnitin(plagiarism software) and forgot to delete from its repository.
After i deleted it, I asked EA to check again and got thr result quickly. I have applied for NSW with 55 + 5 points SS.


----------



## bad_engineer (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello everyone

I am an electrical engineer and preparing to apply for assessment from Engineers Australia. Currently I am writing my CDR and CPD. I am having trouble in writing such long CDR write-ups (1500 words). It would be very helpful if any of the seniors here could help me out by providing samples of CDR & CPD. 

Thanks & Regards


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

samjhibaschhu1 said:


> Please try to make a table showing timelines rather than description in the paragraph. I had followed this sample, but they told to submit another CPD according to the format mentioned in the MSA booklet. I prepared a table of my timelines up to date mentioning Post Graduate Degree, On job training and others. The other day they granted me the positive assessment letter. So I suggest you to prepare a table. Best of luck.


Dear samjhibaschhu1,

I also want to thank you so much for the information you provided about the CPD statement. One thing that I would like to know is the following,

Are we required to provide evidences such as scanned copies of certificates for the trainings, seminars etc.? Because, I currently do not have the certificates of some of the trainings which I took 4-5 years ago. Moreover, in case EA requires, would that be a problem if I cannot provide the certificate? 

Another question is, given that I have 5 years of experience, is there a min. required number (trainings, seminars, books read etc.) in the list? I have tried to collect all of them and my list consists of 5 items in total, would it suffice?

Thank you so much for your time to reply my questions.
Regards,


----------



## azharhandy (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello All,

I need help with a small query. My friend has submitted an application to EAust for his qualifications and experience assessment. He has a total of 14 yrs exp of which the last 10 are relevant for the role he has applied for. EA has come back with a requirement saying that the docs sent are not enough to verify the experience. The have asked for income tax form 143 for the relevant years. He had originally submitted salary slips, company letters, experience certificates, offer letters, relieving letters. The question is, can EA come back with more requirements after he submits the IT form 143 for the relevant years?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

now a days EA ask for tax certificate.For me i have given my last 5 years. after that they will not ask for further doc. just submit it and get the outcome. cheers


----------



## azharhandy (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

hirenraghu said:


> Dear all,
> To much delight, I have got positive skill assessment after EA said that I copief from some papers. It was just that I uploaded that files on turnitin(plagiarism software) and forgot to delete from its repository.
> After i deleted it, I asked EA to check again and got thr result quickly. I have applied for NSW with 55 + 5 points SS.


How did you check your papers in turnitin ? Is that free for anyone? I want to check my paper for plagiarism too.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rana1768 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have read your explanation, and would like to draw your attention to the main issue in relation to your narratives. These narratives have been submitted to demonstrate how you have applied your knowledge and skills however more than of the content of the 3 career episodes have been copied from internet sources. There may be some coincidence to a limit however more than have of the content cannot be taken as confidential.
Here is the way forward :
1) Your application will be declined and you may reapply in 12 months from the date of the outcome letter, with the condition that you declare to use your own Words and Works to write your next career episodes.
2) Your application is rejected and I organise a report on your case that may be submission to the department of immigration should this case escalate to the highest level.

Please Explain. 


plz tell will i b able to apply in 1 year or after 1 year ...???


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

rana1768 said:


> I have read your explanation, and would like to draw your attention to the main issue in relation to your narratives. These narratives have been submitted to demonstrate how you have applied your knowledge and skills however more than of the content of the 3 career episodes have been copied from internet sources. There may be some coincidence to a limit however more than have of the content cannot be taken as confidential.
> Here is the way forward :
> 1) Your application will be declined and you may reapply in 12 months from the date of the outcome letter, with the condition that you declare to use your own Words and Works to write your next career episodes.
> 2) Your application is rejected and I organise a report on your case that may be submission to the department of immigration should this case escalate to the highest level.
> ...


Dear rana1768.

What is the cause,or you copied more than 50%.Just write to them that the projects that you used might have been published online by someone else.You might also request them to submit it afresh or the worst case scenario is to be banned for one year and not for life.

Regards
ricTon


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear rana1768.
> 
> What is the cause,or you copied more than 50%.Just write to them that the projects that you used might have been published online by someone else.You might also request them to submit it afresh or the worst case scenario is to be banned for one year and not for life.
> 
> ...


It seems he has already explained, but the explanation wasn't accepted.

Dear rana1768,
From the 2 options given, I advice that you choose the 2nd. There is not much you can do again. Maybe you choose the 2nd and reapply again.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

hirenraghu said:


> Dear all,
> To much delight, I have got positive skill assessment after EA said that I copief from some papers. It was just that I uploaded that files on turnitin(plagiarism software) and forgot to delete from its repository.
> After i deleted it, I asked EA to check again and got thr result quickly. I have applied for NSW with 55 + 5 points SS.




Dear, can I use this software to check my CDR before sending it to EA or it's not recommended to not be in the same situation of yours?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Dear, can I use this software to check my CDR before sending it to EA or it's not recommended to not be in the same situation of yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dear nader_amj.

Yes you can use the Turnitin software to scan your document,but ensure you have the right settings on the account to avoid keeping/storing the copy in the database/repository 

Regards
RicTon


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

RICTON said:


> Dear nader_amj.
> 
> Yes you can use the Turnitin software to scan your document,but ensure you have the right settings on the account to avoid keeping/storing the copy in the database/repository
> 
> ...



I unfortunately uploaded my career episode draft on turnitin to check for plagiarism (am a teacher with access to turnitin). I used the default settings so the paper apparently got stored on student repository.

Will this be a problem for EA assessment? It is completely my own original work and turnitin showed not even 1% plagiarism.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> I unfortunately uploaded my career episode draft on turnitin to check for plagiarism (am a teacher with access to turnitin). I used the default settings so the paper apparently got stored on student repository.
> 
> Will this be a problem for EA assessment? It is completely my own original work and turnitin showed not even 1% plagiarism.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


There was a guy that had a similar problem like yours. Contact turnitin about this matter and ask them to delete the file from their repository However, i am not certain is it is possible.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> I unfortunately uploaded my career episode draft on turnitin to check for plagiarism (am a teacher with access to turnitin). I used the default settings so the paper apparently got stored on student repository.
> 
> Will this be a problem for EA assessment? It is completely my own original work and turnitin showed not even 1% plagiarism.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


Dear niga1107.

Please delete it from repository because it will bring issues

RicTon


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

RICTON said:


> Dear niga1107.
> 
> Please delete it from repository because it will bring issues
> 
> RicTon


I can only delete it from my account.

How do I delete the document from repository?

I am the account owner and uploaded and check the draft myself. Will I be able to delete the document?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> I can only delete it from my account.
> 
> How do I delete the document from repository?
> 
> I am the account owner and uploaded and check the draft myself. Will I be able to delete the document?


Dear niga1107.

Its possible to delete,if your account is the student version the your admin/tutor can do that.Another option is to email turnitin the reference number and they will delete.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

RICTON said:


> Dear niga1107.
> 
> Its possible to delete,if your account is the student version the your admin/tutor can do that.Another option is to email turnitin the reference number and they will delete.



My account is the instructor account. So how do I delete it? Where do I email turnitin? I can't find their email address on their website.

Please help!

Thank you thank you!


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> My account is the instructor account. So how do I delete it? Where do I email turnitin? I can't find their email address on their website.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Thank you thank you!


After Scanning you receive message like this,

Dear xxxxxxx

You have successfully submitted the file "CAREER EPISODE" to the assignment "rtrt" in the class "Academic Writing" on 06-Mar-2017 02:17PM. Your submission id is 780277383 Your full digital receipt can be downloaded from the download button in your class assignment list in Turnitin or from the print/download button in the document viewer.


Therefore email that submission id to turnitin support


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

RICTON said:


> After Scanning you receive message like this,
> 
> Dear xxxxxxx
> 
> ...



Hi RICTON!

Thanks, I got the class ID and paper ID from my account, so I have all details ready for email.

How do I email turnitin support? Their website has a ticket system, no email address or phone number given. How do I do this?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Hi RICTON!
> 
> Thanks, I got the class ID and paper ID from my account, so I have all details ready for email.
> 
> How do I email turnitin support? Their website has a ticket system, no email address or phone number given. How do I do this?


use ticket system


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

nader_amj said:


> Can anyone help me out please?
> - I do not know how to write my graduation project as a career episode, what competences I've to show in it?
> - What supporting documents I've to include when I upload my CDR with reference letter from HR for others two career episodes?
> Please help!
> ...


nader_amj

Take the graduation project as the work experience project and develop your CDR from It


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone car properly clarify, how many points I will be awarded for the following outcome? I thought its 15 but people are telling differently  










what about the title that is included on the name. I have an "eng" title in the outcome but my passport doesn't have any title. Will it affect on my future application ?



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Dear All,

I am going to Apply for Engineers Australia via CDR Route. I have 08 Years of works experience and i want to claim 15 Points for my experience.

My query is, If i apply only for CDR, Noting that i am not applying for additional Relevant employment assessment, what will happen? 

1) I will not be able to claim 15 POINTS in EOI?
2) DIBP will assess my work experience and will award me 15 Points?
3)DIBP will accept my application and will award me 0 Points?

Reply of above question will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Ali


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Dear All,

I have something to ask regarding CDR. I am a graduate in Electrical & Electronics Engineering but my work experience is in Software Engineering (I am a software engineer but not experienced enough to pass the suitability criteria for ACS). Since I have no experience as an electronics engineer and I mind not claiming the points for work experience, can I submit the CDRs based on my academic projects?

Would I be assessed as an electronics engineer or engineering technologist?

Thank you in advance for your advise


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ND01 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have something to ask regarding CDR. I am a graduate in Electrical & Electronics Engineering but my work experience is in Software Engineering (I am a software engineer but not experienced enough to pass the suitability criteria for ACS). Since I have no experience as an electronics engineer and I mind not claiming the points for work experience, can I submit the CDRs based on my academic projects?
> 
> ...


ND01;12345817.

Engineers Australia don't look for experience in order to be assessed as the Professional Engineer.You can use academic projects and be assessed as the Professional Engineer,its only that you will not claim some experience points .Ensure while applying to Engineers Australia you apply as CDR assessment without Experience.

ACS is very difficult to apply because they mostly look into ICT courses 

Regards
RicTon


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

RICTON said:


> ND01;12345817.
> 
> Engineers Australia don't look for experience in order to be assessed as the Professional Engineer.You can use academic projects and be assessed as the Professional Engineer,its only that you will not claim some experience points .Ensure while applying to Engineers Australia you apply as CDR assessment without Experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Ricton,

Thank you for the reply. In this case, because my degree does not fall within the washington accord and the sydney accord. Would this mean that most likely I will be assessed as an Engineering Technologist?

If I only want to be assessed academically, do I still have to fill in a CPD? OR can I ignore all the work related forms?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ND01 said:


> Hi Ricton,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. In this case, because my degree does not fall within the washington accord and the sydney accord. Would this mean that most likely I will be assessed as an Engineering Technologist?
> 
> If I only want to be assessed academically, do I still have to fill in a CPD? OR can I ignore all the work related forms?


Dear ND01;12346073.

No you will be assessed as Professional Engineer. From experience, as the CDR preparation expert,the decision to a ward Engineer as professional or Technologist depends on the quality of CDR report you produce.In addition,i have seen some 3 year Engineering course holders being assessed as Technologies because they(EA) equate it as the associate degree version of Australia. Otherwise if your Degree is 4/5 years, and you produce quality CDR projects then you will be assessed as PE.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ND01 said:


> Hi Ricton,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. In this case, because my degree does not fall within the washington accord and the sydney accord. Would this mean that most likely I will be assessed as an Engineering Technologist?
> 
> If I only want to be assessed academically, do I still have to fill in a CPD? OR can I ignore all the work related forms?


CPD, can be short courses or seminars,research,selfstudy that usually takes short period.Therefore you must submit it because its part of CDR report


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear ND01;12346073.
> 
> No you will be assessed as Professional Engineer. From experience, as the CDR preparation expert,the decision to a ward Engineer as professional or Technologist depends on the quality of CDR report you produce.In addition,i have seen some 3 year Engineering course holders being assessed as Technologies because they(EA) equate it as the associate degree version of Australia. Otherwise if your Degree is 4/5 years, and you produce quality CDR projects then you will be assessed as PE.
> 
> ...


May I ask, what's the impact if the outcome results as a Engineering Technologist or Professional Engineer?

How do I prepare for a good CDR to be submitted for assessment? Should I describe the projects I've taken throughout my undergraduate years and match it to the job descriptions in the ANZSCO code?


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

RICTON said:


> CPD, can be short courses or seminars,research,selfstudy that usually takes short period.Therefore you must submit it because its part of CDR report


How about a one day training course?
Do I need to submit 1 CPD per CDR episode?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ND01 said:


> How about a one day training course?
> Do I need to submit 1 CPD per CDR episode?


There is no need to submit 1 CPD for each career episode.

CPD is a long list of all seminars, academic researchers, workshops, books you read... and so on, since graduation. Please refer to MSA booklet.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ND01 said:


> How about a one day training course?
> Do I need to submit 1 CPD per CDR episode?



CPD is general short training,courses seminars that you have attend as a way of improving your Engineering skills.You dont associate it with career episode.I have PM you

Regards


----------



## gbofty (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello Gents,

I currently have 55 points and i have applied for NSW EOI (60)
Age -30
Education -15
English - 10 (I am writing another exam in few weeks)
Assessment - 0 (2 years 9 months) All i need is 3 more months to get 5 points!

I did my Assessment November 2016 and my reviewer told me to choose between Professional engineer and Engineering Technologist. My career has been a mixture of various engineering fields with most of it as a project manager but i was chose and was assessed as a Telecoms Engineer. 

Outcome

Professional Engineer Skill Level 1 
Communications Specialist (ICT) 263312 
March 2010

Relevant Australian Skilled Employment - Nil 
Relevant Overseas Skilled Employment- January 2012 to October 2014

I have been in Australia for over 6 months and i have worked in 2 companies meaning i have Australian employment. I have added these companies on my EOI. Can i select them as relevant or do i have to be reassessed or do additional assessment.

If i am to do additional assessment, i would like to start from the date he ended my former assessment - October 2014. 

Do you think i should spend $320 for additional assessment?

What are the chases? Since its and IT/ Engineering Firm majorly into Consulting (Not Telecoms alone)

How can i present the documents of the previously assessed period and this addition to get 3 months ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gbofty said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> I currently have 55 points and i have applied for NSW EOI (60)
> Age -30
> ...


I am not sure but I don't think you can mix overseas with Australian work exp. So, you need 3 months from overseas.

You can try get your current Aus work exp assessed. $320 is nothing when you look at the big picture.

Did you left the job in Oct 2014 or are you still in that job ?


----------



## gbofty (Sep 30, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure but I don't think you can mix overseas with Australian work exp. So, you need 3 months from overseas.
> 
> You can try get your current Aus work exp assessed. $320 is nothing when you look at the big picture.
> 
> Did you left the job in Oct 2014 or are you still in that job ?


No I ended my overseas job end of September 2016,Just few days after i got here.


----------



## Snoob (Apr 11, 2017)

Dear Mates,

I would like to check one thing. I have five year bachelor degree from Myanmar Maritime University, Myanmar and one year master degree from University of Strathclyde, UK. Currently, I am planning to go for CDR engineer assessment for Naval Architect. :fencing:

As the Naval Architect is under category of other engineering (2339....), I will need 65 points to apply for 189 visa. 

Age - 30 point
Edu - 15 point (with bachelor degree)
Exp - 5 point (4 year approvable exp)
Eng - 10 point (expect 7 in IELTS - planning to take soon) :fingerscrossed:

Total - 60 points

My question is whether border agency or engineer australia will allow to put one year master degree as the work experience so that I can get 5 more point in my claim. :confused2: :help:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Snoob said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I would like to check one thing. I have five year bachelor degree from Myanmar Maritime University, Myanmar and one year master degree from University of Strathclyde, UK. Currently, I am planning to go for CDR engineer assessment for Naval Architect. :fencing:
> 
> ...


You will need 65 points for any chance of having invite in 2339. So, try for 79+ in PTE-A.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

NO masters won't be considered as work exp.

Since you lack 5 points, you can do professional year in Australia under 476 visa.

If you graduated from your UK Masters within the last two years, you can still apply.

This way you probably will be able to skip the 8+ in IELTS.

Saying all these, Engineers Australia may not approve your 4 years of work exp and may deduct 2 years or more, hence you may not get any work exp points.

Hence, try 8+/79+ in English.


----------



## Snoob (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks Zaback. My master degree was finished last four years ago and four straight years work experience is counting from the point after my study. I do not want to wait another one more year and requirement for 2339... would be 70 point at that time. Would it be possible if go for 190 or 489 (I am not sure would it be related to occupation ceiling and possible to apply)

Moreover, I am a bit confused that why would Engineering Australia deduct work experience? If so, I have no choice but try to get English score.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Snoob said:


> Thanks Zaback. My master degree was finished last four years ago and four straight years work experience is counting from the point after my study. I do not want to wait another one more year and requirement for 2339... would be 70 point at that time. Would it be possible if go for 190 or 489 (I am not sure would it be related to occupation ceiling and possible to apply)
> 
> Moreover, I am a bit confused that why would Engineering Australia deduct work experience? If so, I have no choice but try to get English score.


190 and 489 will still require the same points, in fact harder and no guarantee. 489 for pro rata occupation is close to impossible.

Aus doesn't think a non Australian work exp is worth the same and hence the deductions in year.

Now you may be able to skip the EA work exp assessment and claim it during visa process, but if CO is not happy, then your whole invite and visa will be cancelled since reduction of points.

In any case, you will need 8+/79+ in English now anyway. I will say drop the work exp as it is lengthy and costly and risky process, just go with Age, Education and English = 65 points as most of us 2339 have applied.


----------



## Snoob (Apr 11, 2017)

Opps: In this case, I will need to get superior level in English. Once I get it, work exp 5 point will just be a plus. The problem is that I have a bit of stupid, English skill (5.5 speaking, 7 reading/listening/writing) in last attempt 6 years ago. It will be a tough road......

Anyway, thanks million zaback....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Snoob said:


> Opps: In this case, I will need to get superior level in English. Once I get it, work exp 5 point will just be a plus. The problem is that I have a bit of stupid, English skill (5.5 speaking, 7 reading/listening/writing) in last attempt 6 years ago. It will be a tough road......
> 
> Anyway, thanks million zaback....


Try PTE-A. You will be amazed how much you will get: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

Also that board will help you. Welcome to the club of waiting and trying !


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi friends,

Can someone please help me with my queries.
I am planning to claim 5 points for my wife the below is her current standings
1. 6+ in all 4 IELTS section
2. Completed her degree in Bachelor of Electrical and Electronics Engineering from India.
3. She falls under non of the accords, so she has to go through CDR
4. She has only 4 months of experience in Electrical field.

With the above criteria can i claim a positive assessment for my wife.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, you can if she successfully received positive outcome from EA.

Career episodes can be based on academic projects, training, workshops and so on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedeliyas (Jan 30, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Yes, you can if she successfully received positive outcome from EA.
> 
> Career episodes can be based on academic projects, training, workshops and so on.
> 
> ...


Heap thanks Egyman..

Will the above said criteria would be sufficient for my wife to get positive assessment or is it only 50% chance for getting positive assessment.

Also apart from Educational document, ID proof, CV, and a CDR report is there any other documents is must to submit EA assessment.

please guide me has i am planning to apply on my own and not through any agents.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

mohamedeliyas said:


> Heap thanks Egyman..
> 
> Will the above said criteria would be sufficient for my wife to get positive assessment or is it only 50% chance for getting positive assessment.
> 
> ...


Positive outcome depends mainly on your Academic transcript and quality of your CDR.

For complete checklist, you can read MSA booklet. 

You have to read this booklet very carefully to be aware of the required documents and criteria to obtain the positive outcome.


----------



## damsey64 (May 11, 2017)

Is it possible EA assess my qualification and experience as Associate level (Civil Engineering draftperson), If my job title on my appointment letter is Civil Engineering Technologist?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

damsey64 said:


> Is it possible EA assess my qualification and experience as Associate level (Civil Engineering draftperson), If my job title on my appointment letter is Civil Engineering Technologist?


Yes, it is possible. It depends on your CDR, job tasks, and certificates.


----------



## damsey64 (May 11, 2017)

Thanks Egyman, I have apply for PE category last month but just realise, i can easily gain 10-15 point from experience and am trying to stop d process now before EA assessor pick it up in order to go for Civil Engineering draftsperson. Actually, I have 4 yrs diploma I can use to assess for the category. Do u have ideal of ongoing EA assessment cancellation policy?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

damsey64 said:


> Thanks Egyman, I have apply for PE category last month but just realise, i can easily gain 10-15 point from experience and am trying to stop d process now before EA assessor pick it up in order to go for Civil Engineering draftsperson. Actually, I have 4 yrs diploma I can use to assess for the category. Do u have ideal of ongoing EA assessment cancellation policy?



I am not aware of cancellation process for assessment, and I have not seen such option as far I remember.

However, you can contact EA


----------



## damsey64 (May 11, 2017)

Thanks, I will send email to EA.


----------



## Ashar Imam (Apr 25, 2017)

*Justification for Similarity in CDR*

My Assessor has asked for Justification for having similarity in work with other CDRs that they have with them. I have 2 Questions

1.How can I justify similarities if I donot even know what is similar to some other CDR
2.What could be the best possible explanation or Justification for any similarity?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Ashar Imam said:


> My Assessor has asked for Justification for having similarity in work with other CDRs that they have with them. I have 2 Questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you have copied some other CDRs, there will be no way to justify it, and it is better to withdraw your application.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my assessment on 2nd FEB 2017 and from past 3 months still status shows queued for assessment. Can anyone tell me how much time it takes. Also should I go for Fast track ?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my assessment on 2nd FEB 2017 and from past 3 months still status shows queued for assessment. Can anyone tell me how much time it takes. Also should I go for Fast track ?


As you submitted your application 3.5 months ago, I do not recommend to pay for fast track.

The current fast track time frame is 30-45 days, while the time frame for normal applications is around 4 months.

As you have been waiting for more than 3 months, you better wait for 1 month more instead of paying for fast track.

Best luck


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

Hey Thanks . I think I should wait for few more weeks. Further one more query I have. Can I go for PTE for claiming 65 points since I havent got 7 each in IELTS band.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey Thanks . I think I should wait for few more weeks. Further one more query I have. Can I go for PTE for claiming 65 points since I havent got 7 each in IELTS band.




You are welcome.

Yes you can.

PTE-A is not accepted by EA, but it is one of accepted English tests by DIBP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

*Help Help Help*

Greetings to all the members 
Please clear my queries regarding career episode preparations and enlighten me with your wisdom(with lot of hopes and believe)
Some of my confusions and queries are as follows:
1. I have done my Bachelor of Engineering from Electronics and Instrumentation and after completing it i started working as an Electrical Engineer, my main concern is if i prepare all the career episodes on the basis of work experience i.e on electrical engineering would there be any effect on the assessment of my Graduation(15 points). Although i have read it here somewhere that it is not like this, but i need assurance from seniors. 
2. I have worked as electrical engineer for 2 years 9 months(in Thermal Power Plant Project) and as a Site supervisor for 11 months(in R-APDRP Project) under same company on the basis of which i have prepared two career episodes, regarding the third episode iam confused to whether prepare it on the same duration for which i worked in Thermal Power Plant Project or from college project based on electronics and instrumentation which is not related to my work experience ( Not a good idea, its stupidity though  )


----------



## imvenky89 (Oct 28, 2016)

*What includes in CDR for a civil engineer fresher*

Hi everyone,

Can someone advice , what has to be included in CDR for engineering freshers to get assessed by EA?

Regards
Imve


----------



## ajaysingh.nsn (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi Friends, What is the estimated time for assessment result via EA.

Telecommunication Engineer - 263311 
TOTAL POINTS: 55+5(SS) 60
CDR Assessment - Applied on 9/5/17
CDR Outcome - Awaited


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ajaysingh.nsn said:


> Hi Friends, What is the estimated time for assessment result via EA.
> 
> Telecommunication Engineer - 263311
> TOTAL POINTS: 55+5(SS) 60
> ...


Fast track approx 26-35 working days
Normal= more than 4 months


----------



## ajaysingh.nsn (Mar 3, 2017)

Can we change mode to Fast track now ?


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

ajaysingh.nsn said:


> Can we change mode to Fast track now ?


Yes, you can do it.
There is a form available on the EA website which lets you fast track your application if it was submitted in the normal mode earlier. Check EA website for that.


----------



## ajaysingh.nsn (Mar 3, 2017)

nishish said:


> Yes, you can do it.
> There is a form available on the EA website which lets you fast track your application if it was submitted in the normal mode earlier. Check EA website for that.


Thanks Nishish


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

*Regarding CDR preparation*

Greetings to all the members 
Please clear my queries regarding career episode preparations and enlighten me with your wisdom(with lot of hopes and believe)
Some of my confusions and queries are as follows:
1. I have done my Bachelor of Engineering from Electronics and Instrumentation and after completing it i started working as an Electrical Engineer, my main concern is if i prepare all the career episodes on the basis of work experience i.e on electrical engineering would there be any effect on the assessment of my Graduation(15 points). Although i have read it here somewhere that it is not like this, but i need assurance from seniors. 
2. I have worked as electrical engineer for 2 years 9 months(in Thermal Power Plant Project) and as a Site supervisor for 11 months(in R-APDRP Project) under same company on the basis of which i have prepared two career episodes, regarding the third episode iam confused to whether prepare it on the same duration for which i worked in Thermal Power Plant Project or from college project based on electronics and instrumentation which is not related to my work experience.
" Third post, hope this time somebody helps"


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

*Multiple CDR*

Hi guys,

I got an positive EA outcome for ANZSCO 233913 (biomedical engineer) after writing a CDR for my qualifications.
Since this occupation is pro rata, I want a new skill assessment for 233311 (electrical engineer) since 90% of my course work was EE.

Do I have to write a new CDR with all new career episodes or can I keep 1 and change 2?

What do u guys think?

Regards!


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an positive EA outcome for ANZSCO 233913 (biomedical engineer) after writing a CDR for my qualifications.
> Since this occupation is pro rata, I want a new skill assessment for 233311 (electrical engineer) since 90% of my course work was EE.
> ...



write new CDR


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an positive EA outcome for ANZSCO 233913 (biomedical engineer) after writing a CDR for my qualifications.
> Since this occupation is pro rata, I want a new skill assessment for 233311 (electrical engineer) since 90% of my course work was EE.
> ...



New CDR is advisable!


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> Greetings to all the members
> Please clear my queries regarding career episode preparations and enlighten me with your wisdom(with lot of hopes and believe)
> Some of my confusions and queries are as follows:
> 1. I have done my Bachelor of Engineering from Electronics and Instrumentation and after completing it i started working as an Electrical Engineer, my main concern is if i prepare all the career episodes on the basis of work experience i.e on electrical engineering would there be any effect on the assessment of my Graduation(15 points). Although i have read it here somewhere that it is not like this, but i need assurance from seniors.
> ...


I wrote my career episodes, 2 from work experience and 1 from course work. Got a positive outcome for BSc. (15 points) 
However I didn not claim points for work experience. I am not sure if they will count your work experience relevant, in case you apply for employment assessment since you used it in your CDR?


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an positive EA outcome for ANZSCO 233913 (biomedical engineer) after writing a CDR for my qualifications.
> Since this occupation is pro rata, I want a new skill assessment for 233311 (electrical engineer) since 90% of my course work was EE.
> ...


Since your not claiming work experience you must be targeting 20 points in english, I would recommend you to submit an EOI for NSW. You'll get invited before 233914 - engineering technologist. why I say so? because I got invited.

My suggestion is don't waste time preparing another cdr and applying to ea instead apply EOI immediately if you have the points.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> BiomedicalEngineerSL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...




I will not be able to claim 20 for English. Can't pass 7 in writing.

Here is my point breakdown
English 10
Degree 15
Age 30

I have 2 years and 10 months work experience to date, so by the time I finish my CDR I might be able to claim points for that. However my designation is biomedical engineer by most of the work is related to electrical 

I have applied for NSW from 55 about 9 months ago And 489 family sponsorship with 65 points about 5 months ago. I don't think any of these will work since its pro rata.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> I will not be able to claim 20 for English. Can't pass 7 in writing.
> 
> Here is my point breakdown
> English 10
> ...


Have you tried PTE? If not I would strongly recommend doing it. For Engineers australia I gave ielts with the following score l-7.5, w&r-6, s-8.5. After that I took pte and got 79+.

If I'm able to get 79+ so can you. It's just a matter of putting a lot of effort.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> I wrote my career episodes, 2 from work experience and 1 from course work. Got a positive outcome for BSc. (15 points)
> However I didn not claim points for work experience. I am not sure if they will count your work experience relevant, in case you apply for employment assessment since you used it in your CDR?


Bunches of thanks for answering 
So it will be good to write all the three episodes from work experience or as u did(2 from work experience and 1 from education, the only thing iam scared of is does it matter that career episodes should be having job duties and work according to nominated ANZCO code). I can compromise with if my work experience is not counted but I don't want to lose point for education.


BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> I wrote my career episodes, 2 from work experience and 1 from course work. Got a positive outcome for BSc. (15 points)
> However I didn not claim points for work experience. I am not sure if they will count your work experience relevant, in case you apply for employment assessment since you used it in your CDR?



Sent from my LS-4505 using Tapatalk


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

maraikayer said:


> BiomedicalEngineerSL said:
> 
> 
> > I will not be able to claim 20 for English. Can't pass 7 in writing.
> ...


7

I tried ielts 3 times and PTE 2 times. 

PTE 2 is worse for me since I can't score in speaking.


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

er.gurmeetsingh87 said:


> BiomedicalEngineerSL said:
> 
> 
> > I wrote my career episodes, 2 from work experience and 1 from course work. Got a positive outcome for BSc. (15 points)
> ...


According to what I know, you don't have to include job duties or work in the CDR. You have to explain the project, what you did, problems you encountered, how you solved them using theoretical knowledge In the specific field. The projects you are writing about should be relevant to ANZSCO code.


----------



## er.gurmeetsingh87 (May 16, 2017)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> According to what I know, you don't have to include job duties or work in the CDR. You have to explain the project, what you did, problems you encountered, how you solved them using theoretical knowledge In the specific field. The projects you are writing about should be relevant to ANZSCO code.


Its a great help, I really appreciate it.
According to you there will be no problem if I prepare 1 career episode on basis of Electronics and instrumentation project(Note: I don't know if it is relevant to Electrical Engineer ANZSCO code- 233311) and other two from work experience(relevant to ANZSCO code 233311) or all the three episodes from work experience?


Sent from my LS-4505 using Tapatalk


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

Brothers:

I am getting ready for filing for EA-Assessment under Job Code:233511 Industrial Engineer

Can I submit work authorization--H1b copies with Company and dates valid for, instead of pay stubs or Tax forms ?

are the tax forms and pay stubs mandatory?

May 2009 to Oct 2010 -Company 1
Oct 2010 to Aug 2013 - Company 2
Aug 2013 to Sep 2014 - Company 3
Oct 2014 to Current - Company 4

Above is the history of my employment and I have work authorization- Issued by US immigration Department for all the above 4 companies--will this is be sufficient or Do I need to submit tax forms and pay stubs for the above 4 companies.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I received below mentioned clarification on my assessment. Can someone help. Also how much percent is the chances that I can get a positive outcome now.

"1. This career episode contains a significant amount of material copied from the career episode of another applicant. 
2. This is against Engineers Australia Code of Ethics and does not demonstrate the competency element 3.1.
3. Please, re-write and re-submit this career episode so that it is written entirely in your own words.
4. If I identify any similarity again I may reject entire application."


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received below mentioned clarification on my assessment. Can someone help. Also how much percent is the chances that I can get a positive outcome now.
> 
> ...


Dear sunil.sunil.thapa.
That assessor is God sent.......Otherwise you could have been banned for one year..he/she gave you another chance. Please rewrite your CDR and ensure you check plagiarism. You will get positive outcome if you do quality work

Regards
RicTon


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear sunil.sunil.thapa.
> That assessor is God sent.......Otherwise you could have been banned for one year..he/she gave you another chance. Please rewrite your CDR and ensure you check plagiarism. You will get positive outcome if you do quality work
> 
> Regards
> RicTon


Hi Ricton thanks for the info. I did not copied anything from anyone else CDR. Its only the format I copied from other person CDR and few lines. Should I keep it simple next time and write completely on my own words. Any suggestion on writing CDR again.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Ricton thanks for the info. I did not copied anything from anyone else CDR. Its only the format I copied from other person CDR and few lines. Should I keep it simple next time and write completely on my own words. Any suggestion on writing CDR again.


sunil.sunil.thapa

Use your own words, you can borrow format but never borrow some words.Also since your Documents has been scanned by EA, i would recommend you rewrite everything otherwise it will look copied.Lastly follow MSA booklet and check plagiarism before submitting your document


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received below mentioned clarification on my assessment. Can someone help. Also how much percent is the chances that I can get a positive outcome now.
> 
> ...


You are so lucky to have an opportunity to re-write CDR. Mostly they ban without giving any chances to rewrite or modify. Now remove all the references you had and rewrite all your exp in a proper manner in your own words. Then polish it with any senior person who has good English knowledge. Don't forget that you will be banned if you repeat the same mistake this time..


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

RICTON said:


> sunil.sunil.thapa
> 
> Use your own words, you can borrow format but never borrow some words.Also since your Documents has been scanned by EA, i would recommend you rewrite everything otherwise it will look copied.Lastly follow MSA booklet and check plagiarism before submitting your document


Hey Ricton,

Thanks. Will do as suggested, Lets see how its gonna work.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey Ricton,
> 
> Thanks. Will do as suggested, Lets see how its gonna work.


yep try:usa2:


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Ashar Imam said:


> My Assessor has asked for Justification for having similarity in work with other CDRs that they have with them. I have 2 Questions
> 
> 1.How can I justify similarities if I donot even know what is similar to some other CDR
> 2.What could be the best possible explanation or Justification for any similarity?


Dear Ashar Imam.

Be creative because the worst case is at your door step.Tell them that you had prepared the original draft that you scanned with turnitin and later use it to prepare your final CDR. and maybe trunitin kept the copy in repository .Also inform them that you are too willing to rewrite your CDR since you believe in yourself. 

Regards
RicTon


----------



## mrksptz (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I just started to get everything together for my CDR and I´m not really sure how to write the career episodes form wise....I have 3 Projects I worked on so enough material to write them. Could anybody give me some advice beside looking on to the EA website? Eventually even send me a succesful career episode so i can use it as a template? Would appreciate it a lot.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rkmech (Jun 1, 2017)

*CDR for Mechanical Engineer*

Dear Bros I want to apply for evaluation of my Mechanical Engineering degree. I will be obliged if anyone can send me the sample CDR for Engineer/Mechanical Engineer at my mail <*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

You might also like to read this thread, it's a sticky thread for a reason. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-episode-my-professional-advice-everyone.html


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I am writing on behalf of my brother. He is a civil engineer graduated in 2013. After that he completed his MBA in finance in 2016 and started working in the finance domain thereafter he has been working in the Finance domain for last 11 months. 
Now he is planning to look his prospects of moving to Australia and explore what avenues he could fit in.

My queries are:

1. Can he aim for an assessment from EA with his Civil Engineering degree even though he has never worked in the engineering domain in his career and it has been 4 years since he graduated?

2a. If yes, and if gets a positive assessment, will this pose any suspicion or create any sorts of issues when he applies for the visa since the form 80 would require him to justify what he did in the time period of 2014-17; wherein he'll have to tell that he completed his MBA and is employed in finance domain; which will be a mis match for what has been assessed for and the work he actually does?

2b. If, No. What other possible avenues he can explore?

Thanks


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I am writing on behalf of my brother. He is a civil engineer graduated in 2013. After that he completed his MBA in finance in 2016 and started working in the finance domain thereafter he has been working in the Finance domain for last 11 months. 
Now he is planning to look his prospects of moving to Australia and explore what avenues he could fit in.

My queries are:

1. Can he aim for an assessment from EA with his Civil Engineering degree even though he has never worked in the engineering domain in his career and it has been 4 years since he graduated?

2a. If yes, and if gets a positive assessment, will this pose any suspicion or create any sorts of issues when he applies for the visa since the form 80 would require him to justify what he did in the time period of 2014-17; wherein he'll have to tell that he completed his MBA and is employed in finance domain; which will be a mis match for what has been assessed for and the work he actually does?

2b. If, No. What other possible avenues he can explore?

Thanks


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

suab said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am writing on behalf of my brother. He is a civil engineer graduated in 2013. After that he completed his MBA in finance in 2016 and started working in the finance domain thereafter he has been working in the Finance domain for last 11 months.
> Now he is planning to look his prospects of moving to Australia and explore what avenues he could fit in.
> ...


He can apply for assessment with EA as the civil Engineer and he will get positive depending on CDR he produce and the degree he has.There will be no suspicion as he will assess his degree minus experience. Therefore he will be consider on the basis of relevant skills.
Regards


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

imvenky89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone advice , what has to be included in CDR for engineering freshers to get assessed by EA?
> 
> ...


Follow the details on the MSA booklet and you will never go wrong


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

rkmech said:


> Dear Bros I want to apply for evaluation of my Mechanical Engineering degree. I will be obliged if anyone can send me the sample CDR for Engineer/Mechanical Engineer at my mail <*SNIP*>
> 
> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> 
> ...


Dear rkmech.
First of all read and understand the MSA booklet the select the project as per your Cv or academic projects.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

I got a clarification from EA that I need to submit Form26AS(income tax return statement) from the time I started working. Problem Is in first 1 year of my work exp my salary was quiet low and I didnt file incometax return. Else I have rest 8 Year form with me. What Can I do on this ?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got a clarification from EA that I need to submit Form26AS(income tax return statement) from the time I started working. Problem Is in first 1 year of my work exp my salary was quiet low and I didnt file incometax return. Else I have rest 8 Year form with me. What Can I do on this ?


Submit the form 26A for 8 years and explain to them,they will consider


----------



## faisal sajjad (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello folks
I want to apply for my Engineering degree assessment from EA. I haven't started writing my CDR. I need guidance in that actually. How to write and what to write. I have no idea about this just Know that we have to write CDR's for assessment. Your help would be highly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

RICTON said:


> He can apply for assessment with EA as the civil Engineer and he will get positive depending on CDR he produce and the degree he has.There will be no suspicion as he will assess his degree minus experience. Therefore he will be consider on the basis of relevant skills.
> 
> Regards




Thanks

So if the assessment comes out to be positive there shouldn't be any problems while lodging the visa and telling DIBP that he hasn't been practicing for what he has been assessed on?

For that matter will EA question on what he is doing currently since we'll only give CDRs and the Engineering degree which he earned in 2013 for skill assessment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

suab said:


> Thanks
> 
> So if the assessment comes out to be positive there shouldn't be any problems while lodging the visa and telling DIBP that he hasn't been practicing for what he has been assessed on?
> 
> ...


I'm in the same situation as you mentioned , lodged my visa waiting for Grant. 

Assessment will come out positive according to how you prepare your CDR. 

Visa Grant / Dibp - only time will tell(my opinion) 

Maybe seniors here will be able to give a proper response for this.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

faisal sajjad said:


> Hello folks
> I want to apply for my Engineering degree assessment from EA. I haven't started writing my CDR. I need guidance in that actually. How to write and what to write. I have no idea about this just Know that we have to write CDR's for assessment. Your help would be highly appreciated.
> Cheers


First of all is for you to understand the Engineering category you want to apply,the next stage is to read MSA and understand it ,followed by finding the necessary projects.Finally you can write your CDR


----------



## ijsingh26 (Jun 26, 2017)

*EA Rejected*

Hi All,

I have applied for Engineer Australia : Engineering Manager Profile.
I got reply from their side i.e one of my project is high copied from website or previous EA process while the whole project is mine only & I referred format only from Online site.
Please let me know how to reply or resolve this issue.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ijsingh26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for Engineer Australia : Engineering Manager Profile.
> I got reply from their side i.e one of my project is high copied from website or previous EA process while the whole project is mine only & I referred format only from Online site.
> Please let me know how to reply or resolve this issue.


Did they gave you an option to withdraw the application ? If they did, take it, else you will be banned for 12 months. If not yet, try explain is the only thing left.


----------



## GR-D (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I plan on applying for EA.

Let me throw a little bit of my messed up history.

I completed my Bachelors in engineering in 2010 (India) and further went on to finish my masters in electrical engineering emphasising radio communications from Sweden, graduating in 2013. Due to personal reasons, I had to come back to India. And ever since I had been working in odd jobs such as customer support representative, hardware engineer and currently running a business.

Now how can I tackle this situation and apply for EA. 

What should I put my career episodes as ? Can I put my masters academic project. Right now I am literally in a very bad state. 

I took my IELTS and scored overall band 7, I am yet to take PTE. 

Anybody valuable insight is highly appreciated.

Thanks and regards,
Dinesh


----------



## Sonia Mishra (Jul 9, 2017)

*Skill assessment engineers Australia qualification recognition*

Hello friends,

I am Sonia, new to this forum. Really need your help regarding query for skill assessment engineers Australia.
I have mechanical engineering diploma 3years after 12 years of schooling from government college in Mumbai.
And after that, I completed correspondence degree ( 3 years ) in mechanical engineering from private trust ( its not an university) but reputed from 17 years in India.
This college and trust is iso 9001:2000 certified. But not recognize from any other government bodies as well as educational bodies.

I want to apply for skill assessment as professional engineer.
Can anybody please tell me , is my qualification will recognized by engineers Australia. Or Am I eligible to apply as engineering technologist ( but it also required 3 years engineering degree but I have 3 years diploma) 
Really confused guys...help really appreciated.
- Sonia


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Sonia Mishra said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am Sonia, new to this forum. Really need your help regarding query for skill assessment engineers Australia.
> I have mechanical engineering diploma 3years after 12 years of schooling from government college in Mumbai.
> ...


Apply as Engineering associate


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

GR-D said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I plan on applying for EA.
> 
> ...


what is your Bachelors Degree specialization?.Use academic projects to apply to EA and you will get positive results.If you masters specialization is similar to your Bachelors then you can use masters projects


----------



## Monise (Jul 9, 2017)

*Should I include non related working experience in resume for skill assessment?*

Hi guys,

I am looking to apply for skill assessment to apply for visa 189 or 190. I graduated from UK university in Master in Engineering Control systems and a Bachelor degree in Electrical & electronic Engineering. I am planning to apply Skill assessment through washington accord since it appears my qualification is accredited by Engineering council UK. 

My problem is I did not work as engineer. I have been working in bank for past 4 years. However i wish to use my qualification and do not plan to claim any relevant working experience as I do not have it. 

My question are as follows

1) Do i need put working experience in my resume ? Can i just put emphasis on my education with more details on my final year project for both master and bachelor ? Will it look weird if i dont put any working experience in my resume although i am already 30 years old ?
2) If I do put working experience, will it jeopardise my skill assessment if i put that i am working in a bank ?
3) Given my qualification in control systems for master and E&E for bachelor, which job will I be likely granted from my skill assessment? I am looking to apply for ELectrical engineer however i am not certain if control systems falls under electrical or electronic discipline. What can i do to make them more likely to grant me electrical engineer from skill assessment ? Will putting more details on final year project in resume help?
4) Will Engineer Australia check on the final year project that I claim I did in my study with the university ? Will they like check if the project title is the same as what I claimed in my application?

Looking forward for input from experts in the forum.


----------



## shizwan (Sep 28, 2016)

*relevant skilled employment issue*

I had applied to EA for Professional engineer (electrical engineer) but i have got outcome as an engineering technologist. I am unable to find its reason. secondly I had applied for relevant skilled employment but dint get anything in the outcome letter neither positive nor negative? Is there any change in the format?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Sonia Mishra said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am Sonia, new to this forum. Really need your help regarding query for skill assessment engineers Australia.
> I have mechanical engineering diploma 3years after 12 years of schooling from government college in Mumbai.
> ...



As your degree is not from an institute recognized from UGC, I do not think EA will accept it.

But ,you can apply based on your diploma which will fetch you 10 points and your work experience (if you have any) to gain points.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Submit the form 26A for 8 years and explain to them,they
> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally I have received positive assessment from Engineering Australia. The issue is the experience they have counted is from March 2009 to December 2016 and I showed the experience from October 2007 to Till date. Eventhough the exp is counted from March 2009 I am not sure why they took end date as Dec 2016 since I am still working. Can anyone co mment on this ?


----------



## Jp singh59 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hii bro can u plz tell me about my situation .I have done my bachelor in mechanical engineering and I already apply for skill assessment..and in Australia I have done certificate 4 in accounting and diploma of accounting..my question is that can I claim 5 points for this study as it is of full time 2 years and by the cricos provider ..
Thanks 
Regards 
Jatinder


----------



## naman1315 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yesterday I filled for CDR but I forgot to opt for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment ...How should I include it in my application..... Please guide ASAP.


----------



## naman1315 (Jun 11, 2017)

Is it sufficient to apply for STANDARD COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT for applying 189?....Or Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment is also necessary?


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received below mentioned clarification on my assessment. Can someone help. Also how much percent is the chances that I can get a positive outcome now.
> 
> ...


You are really lucky Sunil... I had a similar case and was banned for an year. Good Luck.
One pointer:
Scanning plagiarism from websites stores it in their records. This is what killed my chances. Make sure you check plagiarism on a website which does not store your documents.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

naman1315 said:


> Is it sufficient to apply for STANDARD COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT for applying 189?....Or Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment is also necessary?


A friend of mine who has now got PR guided me that Relevant skilled assessment is recommended but not mandatory. He hasn't got his experience assessed by EA but claimed points in EOI. DIBP has its own procedure to verify experience to award points.
I have also not applied for relevant skilled employment assessment.
Hope it helps.


----------



## jaspal29 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi All
I want to claim spouse points for PR and currently, looking for her degree assessment with Engineer Australia. She has completed her B.tech in ECE(2005-2009) and M.tech in Micro electronics and VLSI(2010- 2012). Currently, she is working in electronics industry & having apprx 5 years of experience. Can you help me in clearing a few of the doubts.
1.Our ANZSCO code are different but are on the same MLTSSL list, I hope I am eligible for claiming spouse points. Can you please confirm.
2. We don't want to show her experience as it requires employer intervention. Is there any need to justify the gap (from 2012 till date) for assessment.
3. Should we assess the B.tech degree or M.tech degree.
4. Can we include 2 career episode(CDR) from B.tech and 1 from M.tech
Any help here would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Famedevon said:


> You are really lucky Sunil... I had a similar case and was banned for an year. Good Luck.
> One pointer:
> Scanning plagiarism from websites stores it in their records. This is what killed my chances. Make sure you check plagiarism on a website which does not store your documents.


That must be terrible. I downloaded a plagiarism checker software but never used it. My CDR was my own work and it was never uploaded on internet for any reason but this never came to me that even checking plagiarism percentage on websites is going to kill your chances of success!


----------



## ijsingh26 (Jun 26, 2017)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Famedevon said:
> 
> 
> > You are really lucky Sunil... I had a similar case and was banned for an year. Good Luck.
> ...


Dear Famedevon,
Please clarify they banned without any explanation or they asked for explanation.
In ny case they have asked for explanation.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

Hi Team,

Can anyone tell when will we have next round of EOI after 26 July?? Also what is the normal days gaps between two rounds.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Can anyone tell when will we have next round of EOI after 26 July?? Also what is the normal days gaps between two rounds.


Rounds are held twice a month on a Wednesday 

Last year it was mostly the 1st and 3rd Wednesday 

This year as they have started with th 2nd and 4th Wednesday, maybe they will continue the same trend

Cheers


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

Famedevon said:


> You are really lucky Sunil... I had a similar case and was banned for an year. Good Luck.
> One pointer:
> Scanning plagiarism from websites stores it in their records. This is what killed my chances. Make sure you check plagiarism on a website which does not store your documents.


Hey Famedevon,

I received a positive skill assessment from EA. Thanks much.


----------



## ijsingh26 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Sunil,
How did you manage about this issue ?
Please help.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi,

Can anyone confirms that DIBP does not deduct years in work experience? I'm going to reach 8 years in working at the day I plan to lodge EOI, so I'm very hopeful that I get some more points.


----------



## sunil.sunil.thapa (May 21, 2017)

ijsingh26 said:


> Hi Sunil,
> How did you manage about this issue ?
> Please help.


Hey Hi...I just wrote all the 3 CDR's completely in my own words. Initially the 3 CDR I wrote before had some common lines copied from others CDR. Its not the project but few lines. I deleted those all..


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied — either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability. 

Please explain the copied content in writing and attached to your next submission.

Please note that consequently, your application can be rejected and a 12-month can be imposed if presented writing contains material which was not produced by you."


Just received message for additional information from EA assessor, kindly advice what to do i have just used some picture reference from my company procedure which i believe available on internet no intention what so ever to copy


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

timjordan said:


> We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied — either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.
> 
> Please explain the copied content in writing and attached to your next submission.
> 
> ...



Remove pictures, drawings whatsoever you added to your C.Es.

Rewrite in simple generic simple sentences which are universally same .

Attach any professional memberships and affiliations and highlight them in CPD.

For example, "I designed xxxx and emphasized to modify so and so...." is kind of sentence which is very generic.

Try to re frame sentences ,even if you are writing C.Es based on a reference.

Above all, 3 rd party docs should be ready and mandatory to get assessed positive, if you opt for RSEA too.

Good Luck


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

So i shouldn't write a explanation but just re write all my episode gain and remove all picture this what you are suggesting ? further more all my CDR related experience letter is referring same experience

And what do you mean by RSEA ?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

timjordan said:


> So i shouldn't write a explanation but just re write all my episode gain and remove all picture this what you are suggesting ? further more all my CDR related experience letter is referring same experience
> 
> And what do you mean by RSEA ?



First of all CDR is combination of CE,CPD,PS.

RSEA-Relevent Skilled Employment Assessment.

Yes, re write all C.Es again


----------



## Essam Ramadan (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi Sunil,
after how many days they sent you positive outcome after your reply?


----------



## Essam Ramadan (Feb 18, 2017)

sunil.sunil.thapa said:


> Hey Hi...I just wrote all the 3 CDR's completely in my own words. Initially the 3 CDR I wrote before had some common lines copied from others CDR. Its not the project but few lines. I deleted those all..


Hi Sunil,
after how many days they sent you positive outcome after your reply?


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello,

I have got my assessment letter from EA. My experience has been assessed for 4 years and 11 months. I am worried if I can claim points for 5 years in EOI? I am still working in the same company.

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Timmigration said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got my assessment letter from EA. My experience has been assessed for 4 years and 11 months. I am worried if I can claim points for 5 years in EOI? I am still working in the same company.
> 
> Thanks


If you are continuing in the same company which already included in assessment,YES


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------



## AmitavaDeb (May 17, 2017)

Even if the applicant is not claiming work experience points, it is advisable to mention the total work experience in the resume. An uninterrupted work experience talks a great deal about your candidature during your assessment by the assessment authorities. 







Nidhineng said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am in the final preparations for submitting my skills assessment (as an Electrical Engineer) to Engineers Australia . Hopefully I am expecting to send it through in couple of days. I have a few specific queries/apprehensions as enlisted below:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamrajesh (Sep 16, 2017)

*Assessment help*



Sonia Mishra said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am Sonia, new to this forum. Really need your help regarding query for skill assessment engineers Australia.
> I have mechanical engineering diploma 3years after 12 years of schooling from government college in Mumbai.
> ...




Hi Sonia, 


I Had already applied my application for Australia PR. The process documents are quite simple but to make those documents required professional level. Also, my application is same as your so can we discuss more if you wish. 

Rajesh Chauhan


----------



## iamrajesh (Sep 16, 2017)

Sonia Mishra said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am Sonia, new to this forum. Really need your help regarding query for skill assessment engineers Australia.
> I have mechanical engineering diploma 3years after 12 years of schooling from government college in Mumbai.
> ...




Hi Sonia, 

Glad to hear that someone is there with me with the same process. In last month I have applied my application for the same education and documents to apply for Australia is quite simple but you required a proper instruction with documents and paper works. I can help you out for sure if you want we can discuss in details for all your doubts. 

Rajesh Chauhan
contact- 9022337317


----------



## iamrajesh (Sep 16, 2017)

Sonia Mishra said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am Sonia, new to this forum. Really need your help regarding query for skill assessment engineers Australia.
> I have mechanical engineering diploma 3years after 12 years of schooling from government college in Mumbai.
> ...


Please If possible can we connect for the same, Because I have already applied last month.


----------



## Hope81 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi there, 

Please help me out with this, i need to renew my skills assessment letter from Engineers Australia. How to get started, and how much will i have to pay?

Thank you,


----------



## ramontubero28 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I've been lurking for quite some time now and this is my first time to post. I applied for an EA assessment last 05/Sep/17 as an Electrical Engineer (233311). I received a response yesterday requesting only for additional docs in my CE3 like a completion certificate of the project and an updated reference letter (although I did not apply for an RSA). My question is, would there still be a chance that they would reply back and say that I could only be assessed as a technologist? Or it will just be one email for any 'shortcomings'? Is there any case that the outcome letter becomes a technologist without any prior correspondence?
Thanks for any reply. I'm just worried with the pro-rata and tough competition with the technologists as I would be 65 points only regardless of the assessment outcome.

Ramon


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

ramontubero28 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I've been lurking for quite some time now and this is my first time to post. I applied for an EA assessment last 05/Sep/17 as an Electrical Engineer (233311). I received a response yesterday requesting only for additional docs in my CE3 like a completion certificate of the project and an updated reference letter (although I did not apply for an RSA). My question is, would there still be a chance that they would reply back and say that I could only be assessed as a technologist? Or it will just be one email for any 'shortcomings'? Is there any case that the outcome letter becomes a technologist without any prior correspondence?
> Thanks for any reply. I'm just worried with the pro-rata and tough competition with the technologists as I would be 65 points only regardless of the assessment outcome.
> 
> Ramon


May I know why they asked the completion certificate only for 1 experience? Any idea?

Applying as technologist is heavy competition. You can follow the 2339x forum and see. Even 65 pointers are having a hard time getting invite. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Folks , 

I have been observing a lot of confusion from the engineers who are applying with EA, , and confused either to go with MSA (Migration Skilled Assessment - EA) or RSEA (Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment) 

I will write down my opinion on that matter based on several cases I had met before, because any small mistake currently with EA it will cost you the visa later.

What is MS assessment ? 
Simply , it is Skills assessment based on "Assessment of Non-Accredited Qualifications" that means EA are assessing your qualification so they need to know your skills based on your qualification is matched with each other or not. 
(Note : In case your qualification is accredited via EA , so no need to go with any type of assessment)

Now you need to undergo with the process of MSA assessment as follow (based on MSA booklet) ;

1- Submit Personal Information Prepare your personal documentation: A passport, style photo, prime ID, name change documents, CV/Resume and English language test results.
2- Submit Application : Nominate your preferred occupational category
3- Submit Education : Prepare academic certificates, transcripts and any
other relevent academic documentation
4- Submit Report : Prepare CPD Statement, Career Episodes and Summary Statement
5- Skilled Employment Evidence of employment, must be provided by applicants whose career episodes are based on engineering experience and/or for Relevant Skilled Employment services.

Please concentrate on point No. 5 because it is very important ; in case you decide to prepare your CDR based on your work experience , you need to prove and submit all your experience certificates and its Third party certificates (taxes , bank statement , and so on ) along with your CDR, Therefore , I would like to conclude the following points ;

1- Work Experience are not assessed via MSA .
2- You have the free choice either to prepare your CDR based on work experience or your Academic projects during your study.
3- In case you decide to prepare your CDR based on your work experience , you need to submit all documentations which related to this period of work , also I saw before two cases they didn't submit their experience period which they didn't prepare their CDR based on it , and they got granted.

So, finally MSA assessment = assessing my engineering skills based on my qualification.

What is RSE Assessment ?
Simply , EA has "Additional Assessment Services" with extra fees , one of them; assessing your experience periods and verify it, in addition to above documentation you need to provide all documentations which related to your experience periods , and prepare your CDRs based on your experience period , So , I would like to conclude the following points ;

1- Your work experience are assessed via RSEA.
2- Your CDRs shall be based on your work experience.
3- You need to be sure that before applying in this type of assessment or service , ALLLLLLLLLL documentations, substantiations and third party certificates shall be with you and collected from all of your employers.
4- Your work experience shall be matched with your qualification.

So, finally RSE assessment = assessing and verifying my Work Experience skills and checked it is matched with my qualification or not.


Finally take care , as much as RSEA is safer , as much as it risky 

Because if EA assessor is not convinced about your work experience documentations , you could encounter deduction from your work experience periods. Which accordingly you can't claim this deducted period of work experience later with DIBP.

So I would suggest , the engineers who are not ready or not sure 100% or waiting some work experience documents from their employers (CDRs are not related to it) to go with MSA , because I saw a lot of cases have been received negative outcome or deducted their work experience periods now days , which means EA are going to be tougher.

Please note that , you can claim your work experience points through DIBP Based on the following link from DIBP

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supp...mployment.aspx 

Note : I am not an agent neither working with any agent , all the aforementioned explanation based on many cases from my friends have been faced before with EA, and anyone had an experience before with EA please write it here


----------



## munoonari (Aug 22, 2017)

Dear friends,
Hope you all are doing good.

Visa Status:
_476 (Skilled - Recognised Graduate)_

Qualifications:
_A) MSc in Supply Chain and Logistics Management (Production Engineering)
B) BSc (Hons) in Information Technology_

_No relevant experience (Recent Graduate)_

I was awarded 476 Engineering visa on the basis of master qualification being listed under Washington Accord.

However, My Masters from the UK is not accredited as standalone qualification and Bachelors (Hons) from Malaysia isn't listed so I am applying via the CDR Pathway.

1) Please suggest which occupation should I nominate; Production Engineer and/or Engineering Technologist?

2) When writing Career Episodes; can I Include all three (3) projects from Masters programme to get myself assessed as Production Engineer?


Your kind support will be greatly appreciated.
Kind Regards and Best Wishes


----------



## asad458 (Oct 7, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> I have been observing a lot of confusion from the engineers who are applying with EA, , and confused either to go with MSA (Migration Skilled Assessment - EA) or RSEA (Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment)
> 
> ...


hi m hegazy thanks for your information,

I have engineers Australia's positive skill assessment but there is some complexity in the case, which I think u can clarify. 
When I applied for migration skill assessment(MSA), at that time I only mentioned one job experience on which all of my 3 career episodes were based, and it was in between 3 to 4 years. 
However, I also had previous job experience of around 7 months which I did not mention at the time of migration skill assessment because it was less than 1 years and no career episode was based on it, at that time it was also difficult for me to get all the documentation from that employer to present to Engineers Australia. so I did not send its documentation to EA and did not mention it. 
Please advise if now I can get documentation from that employer then can I mention it to DIBP to claim points for skilled experience ??

your input will be highly appreciated 
thanks and regards


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

hi all, is it OK not to assess work experience and only education even if you completed your degree more than 3 years ago ? Will there be any issues in my PR application ?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> hi all, is it OK not to assess work experience and only education even if you completed your degree more than 3 years ago ? Will there be any issues in my PR application ?


It depends with you.Because sometimes the work experience is not relevant to your engineering degree thus not necessarily to assess.So the options are skills assessment of skills assessment plus experience


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

RICTON said:


> It depends with you.Because sometimes the work experience is not relevant to your engineering degree thus not necessarily to assess.So the options are skills assessment of skills assessment plus experience


Thanks mate. Work experience is not relevant to the degree, hope DIBP will not probe me further on this... I wil however state the irrelevant work experience in the EOI.... Is this the right path to go ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> Thanks mate. Work experience is not relevant to the degree, hope DIBP will not probe me further on this... I wil however state the irrelevant work experience in the EOI.... Is this the right path to go ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


Also be sure to have the original projects since you will be using academic projects,Because nowdays EA are asking for original projects submitted to university


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Also be sure to have the original projects since you will be using academic projects,Because nowdays EA are asking for original projects submitted to university


As in proofs ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> As in proofs ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


yes, proof


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

RICTON said:


> yes, proof


Otherwise the ban you for using FAKE projects


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Do any one tell me difference between Professional Engineer and Engineering Technologist.
As EA reply some changes on submitted CDR and if i am unable to reply then outcome would be Engineering Technologist.
Is any pros and cons for same.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> Do any one tell me difference between Professional Engineer and Engineering Technologist.
> As EA reply some changes on submitted CDR and if i am unable to reply then outcome would be Engineering Technologist.
> Is any pros and cons for same.


The competition is brutal for technologist. If you have only 60, then would takes months and months to get eoi. If possible, try to get it done as professional engineer

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

*Dear Experts, need help?*

I'm in process of preparing my CDR's based on my academic projects from my Bachelors and Master degree.

CE1 - Bachelor's Main Project
CE2 - Bachelor's Mini Project
CE3 - Master's Main Project

In all these CE's, i'm quoting my academic projects, but unfortunately I don't have project report hard copy that I've submitted to my college. I have a soft copy, but hard copy I don't have. I have seen EA asking for project report, if the CE's are based on academic projects.

*Please suggest a solution?*


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Rizzybwoy said:


> *Dear Experts, need help?*
> 
> I'm in process of preparing my CDR's based on my academic projects from my Bachelors and Master degree.
> 
> ...


I don't think it would be a bigger problem. The reason why case officers have been asking for project report is due to agents, because heaps of people as Migration agents to write CDR for them and normally agents create fake CDR from some projects listed on some websites (of course, they are plagiarism free). That is why, I think EA is asking project reports to check if that project has actually been done or not. 

If you want to be on safer side, you could print out that soft copy and then rescan it. It would make it look liked scanned version of hard copy then.


----------



## Rizzybwoy (Aug 29, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> I don't think it would be a bigger problem. The reason why case officers have been asking for project report is due to agents, because heaps of people as Migration agents to write CDR for them and normally agents create fake CDR from some projects listed on some websites (of course, they are plagiarism free). That is why, I think EA is asking project reports to check if that project has actually been done or not.
> 
> If you want to be on safer side, you could print out that soft copy and then rescan it. It would make it look liked scanned version of hard copy then.


Thanks bro, I will do that.


----------



## usman30 (Oct 26, 2017)

Guys,

I’m intending to submit my EOI for 189 as Mechanical Engineer. I got 74 overall score in PTE-A with no less than 71 in each module. I received my MSA today. I currently have *55* points excluding the work experience.
I have a few questions regarding *work experience* if anyone can please answer:
1) I didn’t get my work experience assessed by Engineers Australia, is it compulsory? Can I submit EOi without that?
2) My work experience as of today is 4 years and 9 months. I started my first job in February 2013 before my graduation, I completed my Bachelors degree on July 30 2013. Will DIBP consider my work experience from February or after completion of my degree. I have reference letters from the previous and current employers. 
3) If I submit my EOI now will it automatically update my points after 3 months (10 points for 5 years experience)?


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

usman30 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I’m intending to submit my EOI for 189 as Mechanical Engineer. I got 74 overall score in PTE-A with no less than 71 in each module. I received my MSA today. I currently have *55* points excluding the work experience.
> I have a few questions regarding *work experience* if anyone can please answer:
> ...


1) It is not mandatory but highly recommended. To stay on the safe side and eliminate all doubts, it is strongly advised to have work experience assessed by EA.

2) Although I am not 100% sure, the work experience you gained before having graduated from uni will not be counted by DIBP. Nonetheless, you might need an expert opinion on this.

3) Yes, it will update automatically, and after you receive invite, any claim you have made in that EOI will be regarded as 100% correct and accurate. If, however, DIBP finds out any contradictory claim, for example, the case in item 2, then they will reject.


----------



## ahsan09 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Guys.

I am about to begin the process of writing my CDRs but I have a question that needs answering before i can begin. 
I have a Bachelors in Mech engg. and a Masters in Manufacturing engg. I have less than an years experience in my current job as a QC asst. manager at an automotive assy. plant.

Kindly tell me if I can base one CDR on Manufacturing engg. final year project and the rest on my job? I was thinking about going for 233511 INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER.

Any kind of tips and guidance will be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ahsan09 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I am about to begin the process of writing my CDRs but I have a question that needs answering before i can begin.
> I have a Bachelors in Mech engg. and a Masters in Manufacturing engg. I have less than an years experience in my current job as a QC asst. manager at an automotive assy. plant.
> ...


Hi,

Yes you can use,your final year project in Manufacturing engg and rest on Job experience .Another option is to Use Your undergraduate final year project,Master project and one of work experience since you only have 1 year work related experience.You also need to be sure that academic projects that you will be using are Industrial Engineering related.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
There is just a query I have, hope you all can help me out with it, 

I did my bachelor's in mechanical engineering but the skill assessment outcome was Engineering technologist, and I have around 60 points(age-25points, education -15points, PTE-20points). I do not see any chance of getting an invite with this score for engineering technologist. 

So I need to do assessment again, the questions are, 
1. Can I do assessment again or not. 
2. Can we use 1 or 2 CDR's that we used during our previous assessment or not.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

asad458 said:


> hi m hegazy thanks for your information,
> 
> I have engineers Australia's positive skill assessment but there is some complexity in the case, which I think u can clarify.
> When I applied for migration skill assessment(MSA), at that time I only mentioned one job experience on which all of my 3 career episodes were based, and it was in between 3 to 4 years.
> ...


No issues , you can claim it via DIBP subject to provide all documentations to proof it


----------



## ahsan09 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I was wondering if I were to base my CDRs on my current job (QC Asst.Manager at an automotive assembly plant where the total duration of my experience is 1 yr) can I make two CDRs from it? Is it likely to prompt a negative response from assessor?

Secondly and very importantly, if I havent been involved in a project yet how do I write a CDR on this 1yr experience? Can I base it on my everyday tasks/duties? My BEng was in Mechanical engg. but I do not have the final project for it.

Is it okay if I have no CDR based on my BEng.?

I would really appreciate it if someone who has been in a similar situation, can give me some pointers.

P.S I would possibly be going for 233511.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hello everyone,
> There is just a query I have, hope you all can help me out with it,
> 
> I did my bachelor's in mechanical engineering but the skill assessment outcome was Engineering technologist, and I have around 60 points(age-25points, education -15points, PTE-20points). I do not see any chance of getting an invite with this score for engineering technologist.
> ...


I think you can do reassessment as a mechanical engineer. I know a guy who was first assessed as telecom but later got positive outcome for electronics as well. However, the queue for 2335(mechanical) is also quite long. I think 60 points won't be enough for 2335 as well, unless you can get some points for work experience. So, kindly check the current trend of 2335 before going for assessment.
Good luck.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

nishish said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Thanks mate for the reply, but the chances for mechanical engineering touching the 60 points mark is quite high. People who applied their EOI with 60 last year have got their invites. 
Just one more question I have that can I use 1-2 of the CDR's for the reassessment of my degree or not...???


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

*CDR Route*

Hi to all,

I did my bachelor's education in mechanical engineering in Turkey. I have been working as a vibration and structural test engineer in a company for 4 years. I have to write 3 CDR to proof my work experience but my job does not include any long term project. It consists daily vibration and structural test activities. May i claim experience point for 2335 Mechanical engineering?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

kurca88 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I did my bachelor's education in mechanical engineering in Turkey. I have been working as a vibration and structural test engineer in a company for 4 years. I have to write 3 CDR to proof my work experience but my job does not include any long term project. It consists daily vibration and structural test activities. May i claim experience point for 2335 Mechanical engineering?


Project can be work that you did in one hour, 1 day,or 1 month, they are looking how you implement the projects using your engineering skills.So for me you are ok.go on with your application


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Project can be work that you did in one hour, 1 day,or 1 month, they are looking how you implement the projects using your engineering skills.So for me you are ok.go on with your application


Thank you for your quick reply : ) I want to ask another issue : 

- In my first company i have been working for 3 years 5months,
- In my second company i have been working for 3 months.

Can i claim work experience for my second company? Or should i wait up to 1 year in my second company and then applied to EA?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

kurca88 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply : ) I want to ask another issue :
> 
> - In my first company i have been working for 3 years 5months,
> - In my second company i have been working for 3 months.
> ...


Use 3.5 years experience


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Use 3.5 years experience


Thank you very much for your quick replies.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

:israel:


kurca88 said:


> Thank you very much for your quick replies.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Thanks mate for the reply, but the chances for mechanical engineering touching the 60 points mark is quite high. People who applied their EOI with 60 last year have got their invites.
> Just one more question I have that can I use 1-2 of the CDR's for the reassessment of my degree or not...???


I have no idea about this mate, maybe an expert can advise you.
goodluck


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


RICTON said:


> :israel:


Hi again,

When i choose the mechanical engineering profession, do i have to choose a specialisation ? 

i added the screen shots of this step.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

Hi again,

When i choose the mechanical engineering profession, do i have to choose a specialisation ? 

i added the screen shots of this step.[/QUOTE]

just select the Major, not specialization


----------



## munoonari (Aug 22, 2017)

Greetings to all,

Can anyone please let me know that under CDR pathway, which of the following has more weight-age; 

1) Undergraduate Qualification.
2) Postgraduate Qualification.
3) Quality of CDR Report.

I have a *non-accredited* *3-Years* Undergraduate Qualification and My Postgraduate Qualification is listed under Washington Accord but not as a stand-alone.

I want to nominate occupation and write High-Quality CDR report based on my postgraduate qualification only but not really sure if that will be enough to provide positive assessment for the occupation i am seeking for.

Your kind support will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

munoonari said:


> Greetings to all,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know that under CDR pathway, which of the following has more weight-age;
> 
> ...


Its Undergraduate Qualification and the Quality of CDR. But they may consider Postgraduate qualification if its closely related to your undergraduate.I have seen many guys with 3 years Engineering Degree being assessed automatically as Engineering Technologists because they compare 3 year engineering degree with Australian Diploma


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

ahsan09 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if I were to base my CDRs on my current job (QC Asst.Manager at an automotive assembly plant where the total duration of my experience is 1 yr) can I make two CDRs from it? Is it likely to prompt a negative response from assessor?
> 
> ...


If your work related CDRs can show that you did the same work as expected from someone filling 233511 then the grad CDRs are not mandatory.

I had all my 3 CDRs based on my work experience, and I got a positive assessment.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello,

My husband is a mechanical engineer and he passed out in the year 2009. We want to get his degree assessed to claim partner points. (NOT WORK EXPERIENCE)


I had a few queries regarding the CDR preparation.

1) He is writing the career episodes from only the academic projects he did and not from his work experience. (since his experience was in technical sales). Do I need to mention his work experience in the resume? Will he need to submit reference letter from his employer? After working for four years in technical sales, he did his MBA and is currently working on the basis of the same. Do we need to mention all this in the resume? what all things should we mention in the CV if we are writing career episodes based solely on his academics?

2) I have gone through the MSA booklet and it no where mentions that the certified documents should be notarized. Still just confirming, we just need to color scan the original copies of his documents, right?

3) What is the certificate format for the academic projects that he completed, on the basis of which we would be writing career episodes? What fields should it include?

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.
Trusha


----------



## ahsan09 (Jul 7, 2014)

Maka123 said:


> If your work related CDRs can show that you did the same work as expected from someone filling 233511 then the grad CDRs are not mandatory.
> 
> I had all my 3 CDRs based on my work experience, and I got a positive assessment.


Brother my total experience is 1 yr!!! Do you think that will suffice?


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

ahsan09 said:


> Brother my total experience is 1 yr!!! Do you think that will suffice?


Suffice for what?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan09 (Jul 7, 2014)

positive skills assessment from EA.


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

ahsan09 said:


> positive skills assessment from EA.


I don't think there are any points for 1 year exp. You can get the educational certificate though if your degree and CDRs are relevant

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RehanAli (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello,
Greetings,

My name is Rehan and i am Electrical Engineer by profession, I am in initial stages of my CDR and about to write a CDR, I have an overall of 7.9 years experience out of which i have 2.4 years work experience of Pakistan and rest is of dubai.

Please note that in last 6 years i have carried out 5 projects and in Pakistan's work experience i have carried out one project of 6 months and rest of my experience was in maintaining that substation.

Please advise how can i claim points for my complete experience! and in CDR how shall i write my career episodes. like is it necessary to write a final year engineering project or i shall write any 3 projects completed by me in any 3 years of my experience. If that is the case what will be the suggested output.

Please help and let me know.

I will appreciate if you tell me step by step process

Best Regards,
Rehan Shah.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Can anyone help me with the following queries?

NOTE: WE JUST WANT TO ASSESS MY HUSBAND'S SKILLS WITH EA AND NOT HIS EXPERIENCE TO CLAIM SPOUSE POINTS.

1) While entering IELTS information, is English language competency test result reference the Test report form number on the result sheet? And do we have to upload the scanned copy of the result?

2) My husband has done BE(mechanical) and then MBA. While adding qualification,do we just need to add the mechanical engineer qualification or MBA as well?

3) In the skilled employment, do we need to add the record for his internship? If yes, then what to write in the number of hours worked? (Note: His career episode is based on his project from internship and we have the RnR letter)

4) Do we need to add his experience after MBA? Or only mechanical engineering relevant experience?

5) After his mechanical engineering, he did internship and then worked for two years based on the mechanical knowledge. After that he worked in technical sales at Atlas copco and then did his MBA. So do we have to mention his atlas copco experience since it is in sales and not mechanical? (Note: His career episode is not based on his atlas copco experience)

6) One of his career episodes is based on one of his employment. His reference letter has not mentioned the number of hours he worked per week and the roles and responsibilities. Will that be required?

I know these are a lot of questions. But we are really stuck and need to file the application asap. 
Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

RehanAli said:


> Hello,
> Greetings,
> 
> My name is Rehan and i am Electrical Engineer by profession, I am in initial stages of my CDR and about to write a CDR, I have an overall of 7.9 years experience out of which i have 2.4 years work experience of Pakistan and rest is of dubai.
> ...


 Make sure your submit the work evidence/proof for the 7.9 years .Its not amust to use the academic projects. Infact the best for you is to develop your episodes as per your work experience


----------



## Eng.Smith (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello, 

Please note that EA is very strict in the format and document structure. The CPD should be presented in a table format with columns for the title of CPD program, duration and dates, and venue or institution where it took place. You may add a small introductory paragraph before the table.


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello people

I have not been able to get answer to the following question. In short my questions is: How to get a engineering technologist assessment and not a professional engineer. My situtation is as follows:

- Is it wise to ask for an assessement as an Engineering Technologist (ET), and not as a professional engineer (PE)? Usually I have seen in this forum people asking for other way around.

The reason is I would like to get state nomination in the streamlined PhD pathway, which is only possible for ET. (age 30 + PhD 20 + PTE 20 = 70, 75 if state nomination).

I feel overqualified for ET (B.tech 4 years + Master 2 years + PhD + 2 years of experience). Does EA cares about it?

- Other thing is VIC asks for experience in Mechanical and Civil for non-phd engineering technologist. For PhD they dont ask for work experience, BUT would they expect my degree to be related to those fields?


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Eng.Smith said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please note that EA is very strict in the format and document structure. The CPD should be presented in a table format with columns for the title of CPD program, duration and dates, and venue or institution where it took place. You may add a small introductory paragraph before the table.


My CPD was in a form of listing as per description from their booklet, not in tables, still got accepted with no queries. :cheer2:


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Guys is it a problem if CDR is only 1100-1200 words short? EA says something between 1000-2500 words.


----------



## Winsat (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have done BSc(hons) in Quantity Surveying in UK then I did MSc Civil engineering. and what is the possible way to do assessment or can I go with EA Assessment as Civil engineer by any chance.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Winsat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have done BSc(hons) in Quantity Surveying in UK then I did MSc Civil engineering. and what is the possible way to do assessment or can I go with EA Assessment as Civil engineer by any chance.


Yes apply as Civil Eng, but do you have any experience in working as civil eng?.Because the chance of getting PE might be 50/50. But try PE because incase of anything you can be accredited as the Technologist


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

opto said:


> Guys is it a problem if CDR is only 1100-1200 words short? EA says something between 1000-2500 words.


There is no problem but i normally recommend 1500-2000


----------



## Winsat (Mar 24, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Yes apply as Civil Eng, but do you have any experience in working as civil eng?.Because the chance of getting PE might be 50/50. But try PE because incase of anything you can be accredited as the Technologist


Yes I only worked 11 months as Engineering Assistant but I dont think that will help. I have the reference letter from that company but no pay slips or any documents.


----------



## GR-D (Feb 27, 2015)

RICTON said:


> There is no problem but i normally recommend 1500-2000


I don't have prior experience, however I'm writing my essays based on my academic which I did 5 years back and my length is maximum 1200-1500. Will that be a problem ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

GR-D said:


> I don't have prior experience, however I'm writing my essays based on my academic which I did 5 years back and my length is maximum 1200-1500. Will that be a problem ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


There is no problem but  1500 and above is good


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Winsat said:


> Yes I only worked 11 months as Engineering Assistant but I dont think that will help. I have the reference letter from that company but no pay slips or any documents.


apply as civil eng


----------



## GR-D (Feb 27, 2015)

RICTON said:


> There is no problem but 1500 and above is good


Thank you!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazing_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

RehanAli said:


> Hello,
> Greetings,
> 
> My name is Rehan and i am Electrical Engineer by profession, I am in initial stages of my CDR and about to write a CDR, I have an overall of 7.9 years experience out of which i have 2.4 years work experience of Pakistan and rest is of dubai.
> ...


Hi Rehan,

You can choose any 3 projects that you have carried out during your work experience. Its not at all mandatory to include final year engineering project.

I would suggest you to include those projects where you have complete details to write CDR as per MSA booklet(Just Google it or search EA website for this booklet). 

As you have 7.9 years of experience and if you have sufficient documents to support your work experience you will get 10 points while filling EOI. However, if you complete 8 years you can claim 15 points. 

I would suggest you to choose "Relevant Skill Assessment" which assess your work experience and need to provide supporting documents (Roles & Responsibilities Letter from Employer, Salary Slips, Service certificates, Income Tax statement). 

Doing this eases out things when you lodge your visa but still smooth sailing is not guaranteed.


----------



## GR-D (Feb 27, 2015)

Blazing_Dragon said:


> Hi Rehan,
> 
> You can choose any 3 projects that you have carried out during your work experience. Its not at all mandatory to include final year engineering project.
> 
> ...


Why do you think it will not be a smooth sailing process ? Out of curiosity ! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazing_Dragon (Jan 1, 2018)

I intend to say that if an applicant opts for "Relevant Skill Assessment" by EA, there are chances that applicant may not get further queries from DIBP while you lodge visa but still DIBP may raise further queries even after getting RSA from EA.

But, if you opt for RSA, you can come to know what additional work experience docs are required to support your case. 

Hope this clarifies your query.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

As per EA website, for a professional engineer 4 year degree is required.
I'm having a 3 year (full time) diploma and 1 year (Part time) graduate diploma. Addition, I'm having 11 years of experience as an Engineer. 
Do you think, I can apply for MSA for Professional Engineer?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

chamku said:


> As per EA website, for a professional engineer 4 year degree is required.
> I'm having a 3 year (full time) diploma and 1 year (Part time) graduate diploma. Addition, I'm having 11 years of experience as an Engineer.
> Do you think, I can apply for MSA for Professional Engineer?


Normally for diploma, you can apply as associate Engineer or Engineering Technologist.But With your 11 years experience try and apply as PE and provide all the supporting document.The assessor will do evaluation and incase you don't meet PE then they can suggest you either associate of Technologist .In case of suggestion then you can accept any without preparing other CDR


----------



## imdips (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi Frds,

I need to apply for skill assessment via engineer Australia (need to submit my CDR). My IELTS score is expiring on 5 Mar 2018.. plz suggest if I can submit my CDR before 20th feb 2018.

Thanks !!!


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

imdips said:


> Hi Frds,
> 
> I need to apply for skill assessment via engineer Australia (need to submit my CDR). My IELTS score is expiring on 5 Mar 2018.. plz suggest if I can submit my CDR before 20th feb 2018.
> 
> Thanks !!!


Thats possible to submit on or before 20th Feb 2018.Just work on understaning the format and what is required .Read MSA booklet


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

GR-D said:


> I don't have prior experience, however I'm writing my essays based on my academic which I did 5 years back and my length is maximum 1200-1500. Will that be a problem ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I had all of my CDRs about 1200-1300 words submitted (Fast track) on 27 Jan. I can tell you once i receive a reply from EA.


----------



## GR-D (Feb 27, 2015)

opto said:


> I had all of my CDRs about 1200-1300 words submitted (Fast track) on 27 Jan. I can tell you once i receive a reply from EA.


Do let us know. Thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## imdips (Oct 3, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Thats possible to submit on or before 20th Feb 2018.Just work on understaning the format and what is required .Read MSA booklet


Thanks for the reply !!


----------



## Rranji092 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello,
Has anyone applied after 25 jan 18 and received outcome? As I applied on 7/2/18 and Status shows awaiting assessement.


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi,

I applied on 10th Feb & status shows "Awaiting Assessment".

Can anyone advice what is the next step ?? I applied for fast track.


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

QFMALIK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 10th Feb & status shows "Awaiting Assessment".
> 
> Can anyone advice what is the next step ?? I applied for fast track.


Next step is to relax. Wait for 20 days, a CO would be assigned till then. If not, you can call the helpful people at EA.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

Dear MAKA,

Thanks & a very relaxing message!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

MSA booklet indictes that the PTE score needs to be send online for skills assessment by Engineers Australia. However, i do not find a way to send them under view scores.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Maka123 said:


> Next step is to relax. Wait for 20 days, a CO would be assigned till then. If not, you can call the helpful people at EA.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Is it not that for fast track they have to send out the result in two working weeks ?


----------



## vanzizo (Oct 24, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> MSA booklet indictes that the PTE score needs to be send online for skills assessment by Engineers Australia. However, i do not find a way to send them under view scores.


After clicking on view score, you should be able to click on send scores. Choose Australia as a country and in the search bar type engineers Australia. I did it last week and it worked


----------



## vanzizo (Oct 24, 2017)

Rranji092 said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone applied after 25 jan 18 and received outcome? As I applied on 7/2/18 and Status shows awaiting assessement.


I applied then. Took then 20 business days to start assessing and 5 days for the outcome


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Is it not that for fast track they have to send out the result in two working weeks ?


They have to assign a CO in 2 weeks. Not send out the result. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

vanzizo said:


> After clicking on view score, you should be able to click on send scores. Choose Australia as a country and in the search bar type engineers Australia. I did it last week and it worked


Thankyou for your valuable input. It works now!


----------



## Rranji092 (Feb 15, 2018)

vanzizo said:


> Rranji092 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Thanks vanzizo,
I wonder whether they ask for additional docs or do they straight away give out the outcome? As I have applied only for CDR assessment not claimining any points for work though.
Reply would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rranji092 said:


> Thanks vanzizo,
> I wonder whether they ask for additional docs or do they straight away give out the outcome? As I have applied only for CDR assessment not claimining any points for work though.
> Reply would be appreciated
> Thanks


If it is a positive assessment they will give directly.
If they have any questions, they will get back to you to prove that you actually did the work mentioned in the CDRs.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi, 

I am planning to prepare CDR reports for assessment of my qualification and as well as my skills for the occupation professional electrical engineer. 
But the problem is, I am graduated in the discipline of Power systems Engineering (B.tech 4 years course) as per my knowledge this is relevant to electrical engineering course. If I apply for assessment as electrical engineering will i get an outcome as electrical engineer or will they reject it.
Experts need your suggestion on this please.


----------



## Rranji092 (Feb 15, 2018)

Maka123 said:


> Rranji092 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks vanzizo,
> ...


----------



## mcurtil (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi,

I'm starting to write my CDR and I want to be strategic about it. I've come to realise that I should try to fit in a category other than Engineering Technologist because it's really hard to get invited with 65 pts (I guess I would have to wait for a year and a half minimum the way things are going at the moment).

Unfortunately, I've studied general engineering (4 years in France) and one year of Engineering Project Management in Australia. The credits I received for the master's in Australia where aknowledged by my engineering school back in France (double degree agreement) which means I have two masters with no speciality though. That said, I'd like to try to be assessed as Civil Engineer. My question is, do you think I could receive positive assessment with the following CEs:

1. Short project about dimensioning a beam structure (warehouse) so that it's cost efficient and respects the norms for wind and snow loads. (using Abaqus)

2. A 6 month internship I did after my four years in France. It was as a works engineer on a construction site during the finishing works stage. I was mainly managing the subcontractors and doing lots of quality assurance. It was a 9 storey building (+ 2 basement levels) for the headquarters of a bank so not a small building.

3. An assignment at the university of Melbourne about the Middleborough Road project in Melbourne. We were to prepare the planning and scheduling of the project: Gantt Chart (MS Project), PERT analysis and the labour requirements program (resource allocation and levelling). We were given the WBS, the start date, the week-ends that would be allocated to the works and the dates of the complete shutdown period.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

mcurtil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm starting to write my CDR and I want to be strategic about it. I've come to realise that I should try to fit in a category other than Engineering Technologist because it's really hard to get invited with 65 pts (I guess I would have to wait for a year and a half minimum the way things are going at the moment).
> 
> ...


I can help you just inbox me


----------



## mcurtil (Jul 21, 2017)

RICTON said:


> I can help you just inbox me


Thx! I've inboxed you. Did you get anything? My sent message box tells me I have 0 sent message, so I'm quite puzzled.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

mcurtil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm starting to write my CDR and I want to be strategic about it. I've come to realise that I should try to fit in a category other than Engineering Technologist because it's really hard to get invited with 65 pts (I guess I would have to wait for a year and a half minimum the way things are going at the moment).
> 
> ...


.

Project one and two are ok, but three will guarantee you get engineering Technologist


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

RICTON said:


> .
> 
> Project one and two are ok, but three will guarantee you get engineering Technologist


1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Roles in the above link should be reflected in Your CDR


----------



## Bumbl3bee (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi!

I'm currently on Temporary Graduate visa. I'm planning to apply for PR. I did my graduation in Biomedical Engineering (4 years full-time) in India. I later moved to Australia for PG in Medical Physics (2 years full-time). I would like to know whether I can apply for assessment under Medical Physics (234914) or Biomedical Engineering (233913) as each of that is governed by different assessing body. 

After my PG I worked as an Honorary Physicist for 6 months while I was on TR visa.
I've moved to India to get my PG degree accredited here as I had plans to pursue my career here. I tried to register here as a Medical Physicist but I couldn't get my degree accredited in India so the only choice left for me is to pursue my career in Australia. Hence I'm trying to apply for PR.
I have no paid work experience.
For assessment through Engineers Australia I have to apply through Competency Demonstration Report (CDR) pathway, which requires 3 career episodes. I have a graduate project, a mini project which I did during my 3rd year study, 3 internships from multi-specialty hospitals in India during my course period and have presented papers at two conferences. 
I'm not sure whether my CPD and CDR should be different. Moreover I have my PG in a different stream from that of my undergraduate course.
I want to know whether my internships (6-14days) will be accepted in CDR and are there any specific period for such internships for consideration. Should the internships be done after my graduation.

I need guidance for my PR assessment process.


----------



## Bumbl3bee (Feb 14, 2018)

*233913*

Hi Everyone,

Im planning to write the three CDR on my own. Since i do not have any work experience im going to consider my two projects from UG for two career episodes. I have doubt regarding my last project which i have presented in a symposium. I would like to know whether i can include it as my last career episode or not. It would be of great help to know anyone in this forum who had applied for Biomedical engineering under code 233913.


----------



## Rranji092 (Feb 15, 2018)

Bumbl3bee said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm currently on Temporary Graduate visa. I'm planning to apply for PR. I did my graduation in Biomedical Engineering (4 years full-time) in India. I later moved to Australia for PG in Medical Physics (2 years full-time). I would like to know whether I can apply for assessment under Medical Physics (234914) or Biomedical Engineering (233913) as each of that is governed by different assessing body.
> 
> ...


Hello,
As per my knowledge, you should be fine as far as your internship has all the competencies to cover from MSA booklet and make sure you have proof of doc for it. Secondly, Your CDR is assessed based on bachelors degree and yes u need to write CDR related to your bachelors which includes your internship after graduation I believe. Just try to avoid any internship done before graduation(my perception only). You can add projects done in bachelors and internship after graduation to avoid any miscellaneous queries from CO.


----------



## GR-D (Feb 27, 2015)

RICTON said:


> .
> 
> Project one and two are ok, but three will guarantee you get engineering Technologist


How many points do we need to qualify for engineering technologist and what would be the waiting period ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GR-D (Feb 27, 2015)

RICTON said:


> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> 
> Roles in the above link should be reflected in Your CDR


How many points do we need to qualify for engineering technologist and what would be the waiting period ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcurtil (Jul 21, 2017)

RICTON said:


> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> 
> Roles in the above link should be reflected in Your CDR


Thanks Ricton for your help.
The list of roles is pretty long and some are definitely meant for a transports engineer or a structural engineer. Does that mean It would be ok if I only reflect some of the roles in my CDR?


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

GR-D said:


> Do let us know. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I received positive outcome on my CDR based application. I had 1200-1300 episodes. 

The assessment took (Fast Track) 20 working days.


----------



## Rranji092 (Feb 15, 2018)

opto said:


> GR-D said:
> 
> 
> > Do let us know. Thanks
> ...


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Rranji092 said:


> opto said:
> 
> 
> > I received positive outcome on my CDR based application. I had 1200-1300 episodes.
> ...


----------



## QFMALIK (Nov 21, 2017)

opto said:


> Rranji092 said:
> 
> 
> > CDR. See my signature.
> ...


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi everybody,
I am new in this forum I need your help guys. 
I'm a mechanical engineer one of my job was plant manager in a water treatment plant. Do you have any cdr samples related to plant manager that has positive outcomes.
Your help greatly appreciated.. 
Thanks


----------



## Rranji092 (Feb 15, 2018)

Dear,

Can you please explain what are the stages of EA assessment?

Mine is stuck at " Awaiting Assessment".



When did u applied?
I applied on 7/2/18 and still shows Q for assessment. 
Hopefully one more week 


Regards,Malik[/QUOTE]


----------



## muadnan (Dec 1, 2017)

I also applied on 6 th Feb, assessor has been assigned but no outcome since more than 10 days. Anyone else in similar boat?


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I have a question about CDR writing :
I am a mechanical engineer from a non-accredited university in Turkey. I worked at Company A for 3.5 years and then I changed my company. Now, I am working at this company B for 6 months. To sum up,

University Education 2009-2013 (Non-Accredited University)
Company A May 2014- Sept. 2017 (3 years 5 Months)
Company B Sept. 2017 – Present ( 6 Months)

I want to take migration skill assessment from Engineers Australia and I want to take advice from you about career episode’s content ;
Option A : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on University Graduation Project, Company A and Company B ?
Option B : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on University Graduation Project, Company A and Company A again ?
Option B : Should I write my 3 Career Episodes depend on Company A, Company A and Company A again ?

Best Regards


----------



## Martinoonline (May 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Please, how relevant is one's course of study to one's nominated occupation for EA assessment. I have a degree in Metallurgical and Materials Engineering but I want to assess as a Structural Engineer. I have little experience in structural engineering and I did some related academic projects during my masters in Subsea Engineering.

If I write good career episodes, will I get positive assessment as a structural engineer irrespective of my degree?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

I applied for CDR assessment FASTTRACK mode on 10 March. Just today, the status has changed to "Awaiting applicant response" - Submit additional information for applicant assessment

I am waiting to hear back from my migration agent on exact nature of CO queries. Do you all have any idea as to what to expect ?


----------



## kkalpesh87 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi,
Thanks evryone for guiding us in the PR journey. Need help on the following queries.

I completed my Civil Engineering in 2008 and worked for infrastructure software solutions company from 2008-2012. My role was to develope Road and Rail design software products. 
From 2012-14 I did MBA post which I am working in Banking and Financial Services industry in Risk Management (2014-18).
My question is - 
1.Can I apply for PR basis Civil Engineering and will I be able to claim 5 points for 4 years of engineering experience (2008-12).
2. Is there any relevant occupation that can help me get points for my experience?


----------



## Sathishdm (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Sonia,
I am also in the same situation like i have 3 years diploma then i have completed 3 years engineering through distant education. But my university is not recognised by any Government UGC. I am planning to apply for skills assessment in engineers Australia. 
Did u got any solution, i am eagerly waiting for ur response. 
Thanks
Satish


----------



## auzy (May 2, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
need your help. I am a B.Tech (Mechanical) presently working as a Marine Engineer ( ship engineer) after completing a 1 yr PRE SEA course. Now as SHIP ENGINEER has been removed from SOL. people suggest to get skill assessment done as a MECH ENGINEER with out experience or as a ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST.
I am having 7 years exp as a Marine Er. I will have to go with the CDR route.
My query is will I have to frame my CE and CPD in a way that potrays me as a ENGG TECH. or should I go with all projects I have done actually in my 7 years of shipping..
please guide.


----------



## mntz (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello experts.
I have few questions regarding EA assessment for Professional Engineer or group 2335 Industrial, mechanical and production engineers.
I am looking to apply for a 189/190 or 186 visa. 

I have completed 4 year hons bachelors degree in mechanical engineering back in 2004. And completed 2 year part time masters in Mechanical Engineering in 2014.
I have not worked as engineer between 2004 and 2014 but started working as design engineer in 2014 for a company manufacturing attachments for heavy machinery as excavators etc.
I have contacted EA and was advised to follow appendix C on the MSA booklet as my undergraduate degree comes from non signatory country.

So i am looking advise to write CDR episodes:
I work in a design office and mostly do sustaining/adaptation tasks and support production. I do communicate with quality/warranty/sales/production departments regarding production and other relating issues on a daily basis.

I also do get involved in a projects and currently leading one.
It involves the overhaul of one mechanism hydraulic control system reducing the time/cost required to install and operate it. My task was to research/ source components, including valves, hoses and connectors, design of the mounting block and advising on manufacturing,material spec.I was testing and installing the new system on site, preparing manual and operating procedure.
Not sure regarding other 2 ones 
1. For my master thesis i designed medical stents and done CFD analysis to compare their performance. I have Implement mathematical equations using Ansys CFX and also had to develop Matlab code to perform calculations for convergence etc.
2. I have done yellow belt lean six sigma project at current work place where had to lead a team and improve internal process. There was no engineering calculations involved as such but it involved mapping of current process, using of problem solving techniques to find root cause. remapping of process, creating instructions and training other staff, as a result there was substantial amount of engineering and other departments time saved.
3. I have completed a number of structural analyses using FEA at current position to improve and optimise number of current products, validated results with hand calculations etc.also research and applied international standards so the product is compliant to relevant iso standard.

So wondering:
1. Would the gap between 2004 and 2014 where i was not working as engineer have influence on the assessement outcome?

2. Would the above mentioned episodes be sufficient to be assessed as Professional Engineer ?

thanks for reply and feedback


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Dear All,

I am about to apply for my Spouse's Skill assessment through EA in order to claim 5 more points against my EOI for VISA 189.

I have 02 queries:

1. My wife has done her B tech in ECE. While preparation for her Career Episodes, She would be preparing as per her projects she has done during her B. Tech.
So , if she would select her anzsco code as Telecommunication engineer, Can she submit 2 CE related to Wireless communication and 1CE related to Electronics or all 3 should be of same category?

2. She has done her Btech in ECE, and Work EXP in IT for 5 years, So there is no point of claiming experience but can I write CPD as per her career in IT or it should be related to Telecom sector only..

Kindly provide your valuable guidance. 

Will be very Thankful for your support!!


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am about to apply for my Spouse's Skill assessment through EA in order to claim 5 more points against my EOI for VISA 189.
> 
> ...


The CE can be based on B Tech. 

Whatever she refers to, she should show what EA expects out of a Telco Engg. 

Refer to the below link for duties -
https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...FjACegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw1AY7DUVw7qHsVCfBiMa24J


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Haridx (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello all

I have a question. I am going to apply for skill assessment as electrical engineer. 
My wife is also electrical engineer.
If she has to get her skills assesed can it be done without any experience?

My consultancy informed me it will be really difficult. I want to clarify this vefore proceeding with hee application.

Thanks


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Haridx said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have a question. I am going to apply for skill assessment as electrical engineer.
> My wife is also electrical engineer.
> ...


Yes can be done without experience but if you are applying through CDR route, she has to write are all three episodes on some work done during her degree and support those with documents.


----------



## Haridx (Oct 17, 2017)

Yea her Main project and small project will suffice for that right?? For those we have the whole documentation. although it was a group effort.
she has also done some trainee work for electrical distribution section of government. but I am arraid there might not be any document for her training.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I need help and support to apply for EA assessment for my CDR application based on work experience. I am looking for EA assessment for my CDR along with 10 years of experience.

I'm a B.E. Electrical & Electronics Engineer from India living in Muscat-Oman for last 2 years, I have total 10 years of experience out of which 8 years of experience in Design Engineering & project execution of Substation Projects in India, followed by 2 years of experience as Sales & Execution Engineer in Muscat, Oman. However, my designation is Sales Engineer I am handling the execution of the projects also. I have prepared my reference letter by Manager for last 2 years mentioning the job responsibilities as Execution Engineer.
Experience Summary:
14 July 2008 - 09 Sept 2016 -Design Engineer & project execution 
05 Oct 2018 - Till date - Sales Engineer (Electrical Products)

I have valid IELTS score = 6 band in each module , with which I am going for EA assessment. Later I shall be going for PTE to score more points.

I have prepared my CDR based on design engineering & project execution experience.
However, as I need to claim 8 years of experience in last 10 years to score (As per Australia Immigration: At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years) to claim 15 points.

Now I have doubt whether EA will reject my experience as Sales Engineer for last two years or they will consider my experience as per the reference letter produced from my side mentioning the Execution Engineer responsibilities.

Please share your experience and advise me. I'm worried about positive assessment of my CDR along with experience for Engineeer Australia. Does anyone have any similar experience?

I appreciate all your answers. 

Thank you.

Abhishek Bhardwaj


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

Dear All,

How can I fulfill the point 2.2 (copied from EA MSA booklet) of skilled employment assessment secondary documents if I don't have relevant documents (I have provident fund for only half of my employment tenure, while don't have the others)? Can bank statements be used as an alternative?

Secondary Documents (either 2 OR 3)
2.1 Income Tax Return Acknowledgement or Receipt;
2.2 Social Security Insurance/ Superfund/ Provident Fund/ Retirement Contribution Statement Reports.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi All,

I have same query regarding the documents evidence to be given to Engineer Australia.
As per EA MSA booklet of skilled employment assessment secondary documents 

Secondary Documents (either 2 OR 3)
2.1 Income Tax Return Acknowledgement or Receipt;
2.2 Social Security Insurance/ Superfund/ Provident Fund/ Retirement
Contribution Statement Reports.
OR
3.1 Work Permit/ Residence Permit;
3.2 Official Contract Document from the Ministry of Labour etc..
(indicating your wage, title and employer’s name).

I am working in Gulf country wherein there is no income tax, no Superannuation fund , no PF. I can produce only Residence Permit (Resident Card) against 3.1 above. I don't have don't have letter from 'Ministry of Labour' mentioning employment. Please advise if Bank statement can be provided against the same as third party document.


----------



## majdielyyan (Jul 10, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have same query regarding the documents evidence to be given to Engineer Australia.
> As per EA MSA booklet of skilled employment assessment secondary documents
> ...


I do believe you can provide your initial job offers & any increment letter or position change you had received later on


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi majdielyyan,
Thanks for your reply. But I do think that will only cover the "Primary documents". For "Secondary documents" , EA is looking for third party documents separate from Employee( First party), Employer (Second Party). Also, in this time I didn't had any increment or position upgrade due to bad market conditions.
Can you advise in this case what can be done?? and anyone who has recently submitted and got positive assessment from Engineer Australia in same scenario. Please advise


----------



## vaish0675p (Jul 18, 2018)

*List of CDP*

I am confused with what is to be entered in the list of CDP while submitting a CDR. I have completed my engineering in 2012 and have not done any training or worked on papers/journals since then. Please help with this section.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Has anyone tried using the CDR writing services?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

vaish0675p said:


> I am confused with what is to be entered in the list of CDP while submitting a CDR. I have completed my engineering in 2012 and have not done any training or worked on papers/journals since then. Please help with this section.


Anything from reading books to online resources including the job training received while working can be put in CPD. It's just a document to show that you are in touch with the present trends and continually upgrading your skills. No proof is needed.


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

srb10139 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> How can I fulfill the point 2.2 (copied from EA MSA booklet) of skilled employment assessment secondary documents if I don't have relevant documents (I have provident fund for only half of my employment tenure, while don't have the others)? Can bank statements be used as an alternative?
> 
> ...


Anyone can answer this query?

Sent from my PLK-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have same query regarding the documents evidence to be given to Engineer Australia.
> As per EA MSA booklet of skilled employment assessment secondary documents
> ...


Did you already get any clarification?

Sent from my PLK-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

No I didnot get any reply for the documentation


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> No I didnot get any reply for the documentation


So how are you proceeding with your assessment application? Did you already submit it?

Sent from my PLK-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Has anyone tried using the CDR writing services?


Don't go for one. After reading a number of posts in the forum, it seems that many people are getting caught for plagiarism after using them. 
I know a guy who took them just to put all his content in correct format and got DR s back with multiple grammatical mistakes. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Maka123 said:


> Don't go for one. After reading a number of posts in the forum, it seems that many people are getting caught for plagiarism after using them.
> I know a guy who took them just to put all his content in correct format and got DR s back with multiple grammatical mistakes.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hi Thanks for responding.

Ofcourse you can't totally rely on them for everything. You have to be proactive at the end of the day by using TurnItIn to check for plagiarisms and errors and adjust the report accordingly.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Hi Thanks for responding.
> 
> Ofcourse you can't totally rely on them for everything. You have to be proactive at the end of the day by using TurnItIn to check for plagiarisms and errors and adjust the report accordingly.
> 
> ...


Then why take the risk? They may use your material to provide a report for someone else. And they aren't technical people, at all. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi guys, I am.new to this forum. Can someone please guide on what documents are required for mechanical engineers assessment ?

Thanks and regards,


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Hi guys, I am.new to this forum. Can someone please guide on what documents are required for mechanical engineers assessment ?
> 
> Thanks and regards,


Please go through this document, it's a must for anyone new then only you'll understand replies too.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/2018-05/MSA Booklet March 2018.pdf


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi guys , 

I have gone through the MSA booklet. Have a couple of queries for filling CDR for mechanical engineers.

1. Do we need to submit Ielts or PTE scorecard too along with the application for skill assessment.


2. Please share the filled career episode -just for guidance. 


Thanks in advance.


Regards,


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I have gone through the MSA booklet. Have a couple of queries for filling CDR for mechanical engineers.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you need to have score card in hand to scan and upload while applying.

2. I'm linking below a sample available on net, don't try to copy anything from them, just read through them to have an idea. Use the MSA booklet for writing CDR as it explains everything in detail. And please use the summary statement applicable to you, not the one in the sample.
https://www.scribd.com/doc/.../84910246-CDR-Mechanical-Engineer-Sample-1-1


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks for your reply.
I am not able to open the link. It says link does not exist.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Dear senior members i have a few queries please shed some light onto the below topics 

I'm 24 years old. Graduated in chemical engineering 2 years ago and i have got 2 years of Relevant experience. I will gain 5 points for employment next year and 5 points for age next year. I gave my PTE last month. S:90, W:89, L:90, R:82 (Superior English). I'm really stuck with my CDR application. I have a confidentiality and 3 year employment agreement with my employer. Does EA conduct verification with the employer regarding the contents of the CDR ? I'm really worried about this and i am not going ahead with my application only because of this. Moreover, what is the key in getting assessed as a Chemical Engineer and not as an Engineering Tech. as the latter would be disastrous with the current situation. Also how does one go about choosing the topics for career episodes, do they need to be strictly taken from the ANZSCO job duties or how ? 
Please guide.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear senior members i have a few queries please shed some light onto the below topics
> 
> I'm 24 years old. Graduated in chemical engineering 2 years ago and i have got 2 years of Relevant experience. I will gain 5 points for employment next year and 5 points for age next year. I gave my PTE last month. S:90, W:89, L:90, R:82 (Superior English). I'm really stuck with my CDR application. I have a confidentiality and 3 year employment agreement with my employer. Does EA conduct verification with the employer regarding the contents of the CDR ? I'm really worried about this and i am not going ahead with my application only because of this. Moreover, what is the key in getting assessed as a Chemical Engineer and not as an Engineering Tech. as the latter would be disastrous with the current situation. Also how does one go about choosing the topics for career episodes, do they need to be strictly taken from the ANZSCO job duties or how ?
> Please guide.


 I must also add that i want to opt for only skills assessment and not experience assessment.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

manusaavi said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I am not able to open the link. It says link does not exist.


Sorry, here's the link,

https://www.scribd.com/doc/84910246/CDR-Mechanical-Engineer-Sample-1-1


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> Dear senior members i have a few queries please shed some light onto the below topics
> 
> I'm 24 years old. Graduated in chemical engineering 2 years ago and i have got 2 years of Relevant experience. I will gain 5 points for employment next year and 5 points for age next year. I gave my PTE last month. S:90, W:89, L:90, R:82 (Superior English). I'm really stuck with my CDR application. I have a confidentiality and 3 year employment agreement with my employer. Does EA conduct verification with the employer regarding the contents of the CDR ? I'm really worried about this and i am not going ahead with my application only because of this. Moreover, what is the key in getting assessed as a Chemical Engineer and not as an Engineering Tech. as the latter would be disastrous with the current situation. Also how does one go about choosing the topics for career episodes, do they need to be strictly taken from the ANZSCO job duties or how ?
> Please guide.


1. EA doesn't conduct employment verification, it says so on the final outcome letter.
2. The key between getting judged as a Professional Engineer and an Eng. Technologist is you should show that you are using your technical knowledge in solving problems, keen to learn about emerging areas, did theoretical work along with normal jobs etc. Check the first column of the Professional Engineer Summary statement and make sure that you include all aspects mentioned there in your CDRs. This is the basic requirement.
3. This is something you should decide based on which project will cover all aspects expected from a professional engineer as mentioned in the summary statement.
4. Job duties and CDRs are two different things. CDRs are written to show that your degree level is on par with Australian Standards since you don't come under any accredited course. Job duties are mostly relevant to RSEA and if you write a job based CDR, it may act as supporting proof that the work carried out is within your scope.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey Thanks for your time. 

I cant see anything online regarding EA not contacting employers online on the various outcome letters that are posted. Could you please let me know as to where it can be seen ?

What would you do if you were in my situation go ahead with the CDR ?
Also to what extent technical details need to be furnished ?

Thanks


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> Hey Thanks for your time.
> 
> I cant see anything online regarding EA not contacting employers online on the various outcome letters that are posted. Could you please let me know as to where it can be seen ?
> What would you do if you were in my situation go ahead with the CDR ?
> ...


Here's a line from the outcome letter I'm talking about 







Just go ahead and write the CDR, these are confidential and will not be shared with your employer. Please read page 19 of the booklet carefully. CDRs need to be as simple to understand as possible technically. Don't go full technical but focus on what you did to solve the problem using your knowledge.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi 
Can anyone tell me what are the factors that determine whether CDRs will be accepted as Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist? I am about to start my CDR writing as Telecommunications Network Engineer and don't want to be accepted as Engineering Technologist.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me what are the factors that determine whether CDRs will be accepted as Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist? I am about to start my CDR writing as Telecommunications Network Engineer and don't want to be accepted as Engineering Technologist.


This is the summary statement for professional engineer that you have to prepare after the CDRs are completed,
https://www.engineersaustralia.org..../professional_engineer_summary_statement.docx

As long as you satisfy all items in first column sufficiently, you must be assured of professional engineer assessment.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

@csdhan is there any salary requirement for a professional engineer like the minimum you need to satisfy? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> @csdhan is there any salary requirement for a professional engineer like the minimum you need to satisfy?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


For the qualification assessment, there is no need for such things. But if you apply for RSEA, minimum hours per week at the job are required. I don't think there is any number mentioned for salary, but I remember reading in somebody's post that they didn't meet certain salary requirements, it may not be EA I think. But for RSEA, reference letters need to mention you as a full-time employee.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

csdhan said:


> For the qualification assessment, there is no need for such things. But if you apply for RSEA, minimum hours per week at the job are required. I don't think there is any number mentioned for salary, but I remember reading in somebody's post that they didn't meet certain salary requirements, it may not be EA I think. But for RSEA, reference letters need to mention you as a full-time employee.


I just heard by someone that they got assesed as engineering technologist by EA because of low salary so I asked you. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> I just heard by someone that they got assessed as engineering technologist by EA because of low salary so I asked you.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Ah yes, I remember something like that. This is something upto oneself to prove, if your duties match to anzsco code, then it shouldn't matter. You can prove that the salary is with in the limits for your country. Mostly, ET is awarded when your CDRs are not satisfying the CO or your duties are not up to Prof. Engineer level.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Folks,

For the last few days I am wondering what should I do with my EA assessment. Can somebody please help me out?

I am a Bachelor Degree (3.5 years duration) holder in Electrical & Electronics Engineering, currently working in a Telecom company as Senior Network Engineer for 3 years. Should I write my CDRs to get accepted as Engineering Technologist -233914 (Long Queue as per current trend) or Telecommunications Technical Officer-313214 (Non pro rata, short queue)? I have slim chances of being accepted as Professional Engineer because they don’t highly rate Bangladeshi University Degree (Many of my seniors have faced the similar issue- Wrote CDRs as per PE but accepted as ET) I will have 70 points should EA accept my CDRs. (Age- 30, English -20, Degree -10, Spouse-5, Experience -5).

Experts what should I do? (1) Engineering Technologist -233914 or (2) Telecommunications Technical Officer-313214.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi, I applied to EA via CDR assesment as an Electrical engineer based on my work experience and received an outcome of Engineering Technologist. A week ago I came to know that my Degree is accredited by the Washngton Accord and I applied for an asssesment again as an Electronics Engineer (based on my degree). 

Do you guy know if this is ok or my application might be rejected based on my initial assesment?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

mixalisaltous said:


> Hi, I applied to EA via CDR assesment as an Electrical engineer based on my work experience and received an outcome of Engineering Technologist. A week ago I came to know that my Degree is accredited by the Washngton Accord and I applied for an asssesment again as an Electronics Engineer (based on my degree).
> 
> Do you guy know if this is ok or my application might be rejected based on my initial assesment?


I think all applications are assessed on their own merit. People have re-applied to get better experience assessment as previous assessments ignored or rejected those experiences for various reasons. In your case, you have very good reason to give for re-applying and EA is mostly reasonable for any valid reasons given for any query. So don't worry.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

csdhan said:


> I think all applications are assessed on their own merit. People have re-applied to get better experience assessment as previous assessments ignored or rejected those experiences for various reasons. In your case, you have very good reason to give for re-applying and EA is mostly reasonable for any valid reasons given for any query. So don't worry.


Thanks for the feedback! Hoping for the best


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Hi, I need your help if you can answer my below queries:

Engineering Australia Assessment Query:

Q. I worked with an employer from 11 August 2010 to 29 November 2011. I have received R&R letter from them, but I don't have any ITR, PF statement, Form 26AS, Form 16(FY 2011-12) of that period because I was not having PAN card at that time.

My salary was around 96000 INR per annum at that time.

Now I am almost ready to submit my profile for assessment, but I am scared if they ask me above mentioned documents then what other third party documents I can provide.

Documents which I have right now:
Offer letter, Appointment Letter, reliving letter, R&R Letter, Salary slips, Form 16(FY 2010-11)

Regards
Simar


----------



## Gaurav3773 (Aug 3, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Hi, I need your help if you can answer my below queries:
> 
> ...


According to me just get a letter from CA stating that your salary is below the taxable amount and that is the reason why you don't come under returns. That'll do the job I guess.  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey all the seniors I have a strange query please share your experiences on this.

I have done a project on membranes in 2016 as my final year project but my professor published it under his name in 2017. Can I still use that project for writing CDR will there be any issues if I do so?

I have asked one of you this question but I desperately want to know what do the broader audience think shall I go ahead with this or not? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi members,

I have a query. I’m going to assess CDR+RSEA through EA for Telecommunications Technical Technologist (313214, Skill Level 2)

(1) I have 2 years and 7 months of experience as of now. Problem is that my salary still does not fall under tax slab. Is there any chance that EA will deduct some years of my experience? I can provide them Bank statement, HR letter about non tax payable salary, employment and offer letter and other relevant documents.

(2) Provisional certificate and academic transcript of my undergraduate degree are available from 25th June, 2015 but official certificate of completion and academic transcript are available from 11th February,2016. Meanwhile, I started my current and only job from 3rd January,2016. If EA assess my RSEA, will they count from 3rd January,2016 or 11th February,2016? 

Please enlighten me on these issues.


----------



## Koya (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi, I have got postive outcome in EA as Electronics engineer in 2016, now I would like to do another assessment with new cdr reports to get outcome as Telecommunacation Engineer, I have completed bachelors in Electronics and communication engineering..
What is the postive outcome?? Please suggest me


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

Koya said:


> Hi, I have got postive outcome in EA as Electronics engineer in 2016, now I would like to do another assessment with new cdr reports to get outcome as Telecommunacation Engineer, I have completed bachelors in Electronics and communication engineering..
> What is the postive outcome?? Please suggest me




It depends on the type of job you have done after Bsc. Degree.. If it is related to anzsco of Telecommunacation Engineer, positive outcome would be telecom. Engineer.


----------



## Koya (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks for your reply,
i do not have any experience in same field, previously I applied with cdr which supports Electronics Engineer, now I want to apply with new cdr which supports telecommunication, I will add these cdrs in CPD, which I submit last time?, will show i completed these projects while i was studying?


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

Need help Urgent:

I got feedback from CO EA, please suggest what I can provide to them.


*******
This period of employment from 2010 to 2011 at XYZ Compancy. has been assessed and has not met the market value in terms of the monthly wage.
You are receiving 8000Rs/Month or 96000Rs/Year which is very low salary for Telecommunications Engineer.
*******
I was getting DA of 500 RS per day as project allowance, and i was getting around 23000 RS per month, but it is not mentioned in salary slips, however, I do have proof of bank statement.

Please suggest.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Need help Urgent:
> 
> I got feedback from CO EA, please suggest what I can provide to them.
> 
> ...


Dear Simranjeet 8567, 

I would suggest give a letter from your employer (if you can arrange) mentioning the additional DA of 500 RS per day as project allowance & showing the total amount received per month as salary. Along with same, you provide bank statement to prove that amount actually came as salary in your account (Stamped by Bank).

Also, you can write a letter to EA mentioning the details as mentioned in your comment and above document will prove your statement.

All the best!!


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi everbody,
I have 4 years 9 months job experience. i am going to apply to EA for cdr+job experience now. If final outcome from EA officer come 3 months later, Will they count my experience as 5 years?? Or should i wait 3 months and then apply to EA?


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello i have a query regarding assessment of EA. I have submitted for assessment and now waiting for the outcome. If im planning to quit the company before the outcome, should i inform EA or directly update in EOI?


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello friends,

My husband is Mechanical engineer and working in R&D as senior manager.. We are planning to apply for PR. I have no idea about CDR.. Can any one share his other CDR so that I have some idea ...

Thanks


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello friends,

What the difference betweenCDR or CDR + work exp?

Thanks


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Need help Urgent:
> 
> I got feedback from CO EA, please suggest what I can provide to them.
> 
> ...


Dear Experts,
Can anyone please share your feedback for my question.


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Dear Experts,
> Can anyone please share your feedback for my question.


Bankstatements and also i believe it should be mentioned in the reference letter which is submitted to them. Orelse you can ask for a letter from the company separately and submit with the correct details


----------



## syedwahab14 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Assessment as an Electronics engineer rather than electrical engineer*

Hi,

I applied for skills assessment at Engineers Australia as an Electrical Engineer. Today I got the following response

"_I have assessed your application and I can advise that the Bachelor degree does not provide sufficient underpinning knowledge to be assessed as Electrical Engineer ANZSCO 233311. It means that your transcript record does not contain subjects (but not limited to) such as: Power Generation/Distribution/Utilization/Protection, High Voltage Engineering etc.

Based on the documentary evidence provided you have two outcome options:
1. Electronics Engineer ANZSCO 233411 - if you choose this option you need to provide new career episodes relevant to ANZSCO 233411. Please, note that the new episodes need to sufficiently demonstrate your professional competencies in the field of electronics engineering (Refer MSA Booklet pp31-36). Otherwise, you may not be assessed as a professional engineer.
2. Engineering Technologist ANZSCO 233914 - no new episodes are required. 

Please state your preference_."

I have the following questions

- My CDRs were based on experience that is related to Electrical Engineering 233311 (Power plants installation and commissioning - More than 3 years) but the CO just went through the transcript and raised this objection. Should I refer him to the CDRs and ask for skill assessment as an Electrical Engineer.

- Can I lodge another application and apply for skills assessment as an Electrical Engineer with this application under process omitting my transcript and uploading addition evidence like local engineering body registration as an Electrical Engineer and one CDR based on my academic project (Electrical Engineering based).


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

PhysioRuchi said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> What the difference betweenCDR or CDR + work exp?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Ruchi,

As far as my knowledge, CDR's are career demonstration report in which you have to provide 3 career episodes from your academic and work experience field.
(Note: If your assessing with your academic CDR's only, make sure all of them are from your final year or else EA will not accept them)

CDR + Work experience is when your claiming points for both education and your relevant experience.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hi Ruchi,
> 
> As far as my knowledge, CDR's are career demonstration report in which you have to provide 3 career episodes from your academic and work experience field.
> (Note: If your assessing with your academic CDR's only, make sure all of them are from your final year or else EA will not accept them)
> ...


I thought 3rd year projects are also considered. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kurca88 said:


> Hi everbody,
> I have 4 years 9 months job experience. i am going to apply to EA for cdr+job experience now. If final outcome from EA officer come 3 months later, Will they count my experience as 5 years?? Or should i wait 3 months and then apply to EA?


The assessment letter will mention your experience only till the date you applied to them, (e.g. I applied on 18th sep and in assessment letter they only mentioned till August end) however if you keep working in same company then you only fill employment from date and leave the employment details TO option blank and EoI will update automatically. 
With fast track option it only takes 3-4 weeks (at least till last year end, don't know current trend).
And one more thing for the first company you joined they will only recognize your experience from 1st day of next month like if you joined on 8th of Jan then they will mention your work exp is from Feb. So calculate accordingly.
Cheers
Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi members,
> 
> I have a query. I’m going to assess CDR+RSEA through EA for Telecommunications Technical Technologist (313214, Skill Level 2)
> 
> ...


1. No need to panic, most of fresher engineer's salary do not fall under tax slab so don't worry. Submit epf statements, bank statements, form 26AS (even if no deduction was made from salary, can download from Traces site).
2. They will count experience from 1st March so no need to worry here as well.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

rahul199447 said:


> Hey all the seniors I have a strange query please share your experiences on this.
> 
> I have done a project on membranes in 2016 as my final year project but my professor published it under his name in 2017. Can I still use that project for writing CDR will there be any issues if I do so?
> 
> ...


Check for plagiarism before submission, if it's ok as per writecheck and plagiarism percentage is below 2-3 percent then it should be ok.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Gaurav3773 said:


> According to me just get a letter from CA stating that your salary is below the taxable amount and that is the reason why you don't come under returns. That'll do the job I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


It's very hard for them to assess that experience of yours as you don't have any third part evidences for that duration. Form 26AS & EPF deduction statements are very critical and important evidences to prove that you were working that time. I am quite sure your exp of that period will not be assessed positively.
Do you have bank statements for that period?? If have can at least try and see what's the result. If you don't have them also then there is no way an assessor will assess that time period.
Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

naman1282 said:


> I thought 3rd year projects are also considered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I guess previously it was considered, but currently EA asked me to resubmit my two CDR's stating below reasons.

"This career episode is based on the project you were involved during the early third year of your undergraduate study, which is not suitable to demonstrate your competencies at professional level as we think in the early stage of your undergraduate study you have not gained enough underpinning knowledge to perform a professional level work."


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Kunalchaphekar said:


> I guess previously it was considered, but currently EA asked me to resubmit my two CDR's stating below reasons.
> 
> "This career episode is based on the project you were involved during the early third year of your undergraduate study, which is not suitable to demonstrate your competencies at professional level as we think in the early stage of your undergraduate study you have not gained enough underpinning knowledge to perform a professional level work."


So unfair. An undergraduate can only have a limited number of projects!

I'm actually doing similar sort of thing which I did in my 3rd year project as a professional Engineer now! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WeddingCrasher (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey iam also an expat in Saudi Arabia. Do you mind if i can PM you for advice for a specific query?


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi All,
Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
Experts,
I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
I am still waiting for my assessment results. Do you have any idea about up to when I can expect my outcome.
I am still waiting.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
> Experts,
> I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
> ...


I am also still awaiting


----------



## mntz (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi all, 
I am working on my cdr's and have a question, I am thinking of basing one of my episodes on a project that I worked on, but at the end customer refused the solution and the product has not been implemented. I think I would have enough engineering activity done while working on it for cdr, but because it was not a successful project could that possibly affect the assessment outcome?

Thanks for replies


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

mntz said:


> Hi all,
> I am working on my cdr's and have a question, I am thinking of basing one of my episodes on a project that I worked on, but at the end customer refused the solution and the product has not been implemented. I think I would have enough engineering activity done while working on it for cdr, but because it was not a successful project could that possibly affect the assessment outcome?
> 
> Thanks for replies


Reports are not asked for work based episodes, so don't mention that the customer has not accepted the design. Only explain what you have done, that would be enough.


----------



## ZehraHussain (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello guys.

I submitted my application for degree assessment on two days ago to EA as a telecommunications engineer on fast track. I did it basis on my degree as I have no work experience. Now I am nervous as to how long could it take, and what additional documents the assessor could ask for.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## syedwahab14 (Sep 11, 2018)

ZehraHussain said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I submitted my application for degree assessment on two days ago to EA as a telecommunications engineer on fast track. I did it basis on my degree as I have no work experience. Now I am nervous as to how long could it take, and what additional documents the assessor could ask for.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Your question is not clear. Did you apply for assessment based on Washington accord accreditation. If no, then what did you write your CDRs about.

Usually takes about 2 weeks for EA to reply. And you havent mentioned the documents that you uploaded with your application.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
> Experts,
> I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
> ...


Hey simarjeet did you hear anything from EA regarding your assessment. Did you contact them again for checking the status.


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

I applied for my EA assessment with Fast track on 12th Aug, the assessor contacted me for additional documents on 29th Aug, provided those documents on 2nd Sep, and got my assessment result on 11th Sep. 
Hope that helps.


simarjeet8567 said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone got assessment results who have submitted their fast track application in August 2018.
> Experts,
> I have submitted my EA application on 20 August 2018 then Assessor contact me for additional documents on 6th September, after that no contact.
> ...


Sent from my H60-L12 using Tapatalk


----------



## farhad_khan (May 28, 2018)

Hello friends,

I m Chemical Engineer and working in a company as a project engineer over 5 years of experience. I have prepared the cdr and the work included in the episodes were related to plant maintenance like catalyst replacement, chemical cleaning , cleaning of heat exchanger etc. 
I discussed the details with two to three persons who had already got the invitation. They are saying that my experience is more related to mechanical and less related to chemical as per the ANZCO job description. Therefore, it might possible that EA will declare you technologist not professional engineer due to ur experience is not matching with the description of ANZCO chemical engineer.
Kindly guide me and tell me that is there any criteria that will tell me about it..??

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## qaziarslantariq (Sep 17, 2018)

Dear friends. 
I am new to this forum. Hence, i need some help.
Me & my wife are electronic engineering degree holders.
I have done an unpaid internship of 4 months in Pakistan; then as an electrical engineer in sub station constructions in Saudi Arabia for two and a half years on a relatively low salary and now i have been working, on a market competitive salary, as electrical engineer in an internationally renowned company of Saudi Arabia.

I want assessment for me & my wife's degree + my experience.

What is the proper way to start with and what am i required to do for documentation.
Please if somebody can guide me. 
Thank you and JazakAllah


----------



## qaziarslantariq (Sep 17, 2018)

qaziarslantariq said:


> Dear friends.
> I am new to this forum. Hence, i need some help.
> Me & my wife are electronic engineering degree holders.
> I have done an unpaid internship of 4 months in Pakistan; then as an electrical engineer in sub station constructions in Saudi Arabia for two and a half years on a relatively low salary and now i have been working, on a market competitive salary, as electrical engineer in an internationally renowned company of Saudi Arabia.
> ...


You can contact me through whatsapp <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Hey simarjeet did you hear anything from EA regarding your assessment. Did you contact them again for checking the status.


No, I haven't got assessment results. It's been more than 1 month since I have replied to assessor (5 Sept 2018) and more than 1.5 months from original application submitted (20 August 2018). Still assessment is in progress. Don't know what does they mean by Fast Trackkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

Experts,

Can you please share your feedback, how long does they take to provide outcome.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi guys

I received a positive outcome email just now.

I applied on 26-Sep-18 and was contacted on 22-Oct-18 with regards to a better passport picture.

Granted positive skill assessment on 26-Oct-18

as an Engineering Technologist. 

My CDR projects were based on the following

2 3rd year projects, 1 Final year thesis. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Koya (Aug 30, 2018)

Have anyone got a problem regarding EA portal?? uploading or creating new application??


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I received a positive outcome email just now.
> 
> ...


congrats on your positive outcome i need some help i want to claim my spouse points and graduated as electronic and communication engineer in 2011 and from then didn't worked can i write my cdr on bases of my project get positive outcome applying as electronic engineer for EA


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

Received Positive Outcome on 30 Oct 2018.

Below are the some additional details asked by my assessor, Hope it helps future aspirants.

A. Please provide High Resolution Colour Scan of your passport bio data page.

B. We are unable to verify your English test result. Be aware that the following process may take up to 4 days to go through: Please Log on to your account by visiting http://www.vue.com/pte and sign in
1.	click”Send Scores”
2.	Type Engineers Australia in the field marked
3.	“ Institution/Organization/Department/School” and click “Search”
4.	Tick the box next to our name when it appears in the list
5.	Scroll down the page and then click “Next” and then “Next” again to confirm
We will then be able to access and verify your test result.

C. Please provide your Form 26AS, exact download from TRACES website.
(This will require a password to access the document, I know what the password is)

D. Please provide High quality resolution of your Current passport style photograph (Photo taken within the last 3 months).

E. Please provide high resolution colour scan of the original documents for the following:
• Latest Payslips
• Bank statements
• Employees Provident Fund Statement (must cover the entire employment period and indicating your employer’s name))


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi guys, i am extremely devastated by the outcome as they say

that one or more of your career episodes have been copied –
either from internet sources, publications or career episodes previously submitted 
This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus
does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.
Consequently, your application is rejected and a twelve-month ban has been imposed.

The issue happened in only one of the career episode only which i submitted the main report as well in additional documents. Now what options i have here ? i am pretty sure the assignment which i did was a group one 3 years ago. 

any advise from experienced members here?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

invader992 said:


> Hi guys, i am extremely devastated by the outcome as they say
> 
> that one or more of your career episodes have been copied –
> either from internet sources, publications or career episodes previously submitted
> ...


Sorry to hear that how can they ask like that. Try appeal and show them more proof wht u have


----------



## bineeshmanikandan (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi,

I have recently started my process of applying for engineers Australia through CDR ro

I have two projects from my engineering, and one from my first work experience. My work experience was in the mechanical field (same as the one I am applying for), and that was from 2008 to 2012. Post this I did an MBA for 2 years and am currently working in the management field. 

If so is it better to submit CDR as a fresher or as experienced? And if i am submitting as experienced, would I need to show any experience letter for the 1st company as well as what I was doing from 2012 till now?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

One of my friend is about to avail services of CDRWRITERS/Consultants for writing Career episodes and summary statements on the basis of academic projects.

Can anyone please throw some light if its fine to take help from the paid professional CDR writers.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One of my friend is about to avail services of CDRWRITERS/Consultants for writing Career episodes and summary statements on the basis of academic projects.
> 
> Can anyone please throw some light if its fine to take help from the paid professional CDR writers.


You can take but you'll have no idea if they'll provide genuine work. If they stuff up your friend will be the one who'll get banned and reported to DHA not the writer.

Writing CDR by oneself and getting the English corrected by professionals is the best way forward if one is not able to write CDRs.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One of my friend is about to avail services of CDRWRITERS/Consultants for writing Career episodes and summary statements on the basis of academic projects.
> 
> Can anyone please throw some light if its fine to take help from the paid professional CDR writers.


It is a strong No .

Your friend has the Engineering Degree and he has done the projects . How can even a agency write a project for your friend with half information .

And all these agencies will just edit and copy paste from their previous cases they worked on and there are high chances of Plagarism and your friends CE' might be rejected . Never go with any agencies and dont trust them is what my opinion would be .

Eitherways it is left to your friend to decide as i have seen many cases across multiple forums where CE's written by 3rd parties were rejected based on plagarism and a ban was imposed 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

invader992 said:


> Hi guys, i am extremely devastated by the outcome as they say
> 
> that one or more of your career episodes have been copied –
> either from internet sources, publications or career episodes previously submitted
> ...


Had you not checked for plagarism % before your submitted your CE's ? 

Did you check with your team mebers weather they had published the college project online or in any website ? Is yes collect the evidence and appeal to EA

Is this assignment a college project work ? If yes you can collect evidences and appeal to EA.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Ahmed94 (Jun 13, 2018)

Guys can anyone guide me.

I am assessed as engineering technologist. I am a graduate from UK . I have one year experience. How can I get reassessed as professional engineer by writing a good CDR


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi,
I am Civil engineer worked for 5 years.
I am applying EA through MARA agent. I prepared the CDR's based on my college project and Work experience, I need to access only Education part but while paying the agent payed for Work assessment also but after that he called EA and told them that we are only looking for Education assessment and they have noted it. But while accessing the Case officer have come back saying the CDR's lack Engineering Demonstration details and asked to resubmit the CDR's and also asked for PF and Form 16 for employment assessment. The agent replied them with the updated CDR's which i have prepared and also specified that we only looking for Education assessment. On the other hand, i have also submitted my banks statements, my roles and responsibility letters from my company in the required format as specified by the agent. Moreover my role was mostly Project planning and Management related i have included whatever technical details i have with me since i left my job 7 years back and i don't have all the technical details now.
Can anyone suggest how EA will consider my case? I am waiting for them to reply after they reopen from the New year break.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> I am Civil engineer worked for 5 years.
> I am applying EA through MARA agent. I prepared the CDR's based on my college project and Work experience, I need to access only Education part but while paying the agent payed for Work assessment also but after that he called EA and told them that we are only looking for Education assessment and they have noted it. But while accessing the Case officer have come back saying the CDR's lack Engineering Demonstration details and asked to resubmit the CDR's and also asked for PF and Form 16 for employment assessment. The agent replied them with the updated CDR's which i have prepared and also specified that we only looking for Education assessment. On the other hand, i have also submitted my banks statements, my roles and responsibility letters from my company in the required format as specified by the agent. Moreover my role was mostly Project planning and Management related i have included whatever technical details i have with me since i left my job 7 years back and i don't have all the technical details now.
> Can anyone suggest how EA will consider my case? I am waiting for them to reply after they reopen from the New year break.



Hi,

Happy new year.

If most of your duties were project planning and management, then there is very high chance that you will be assessed as Engineering Technologist instead of the Professional Engineer.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. 🤞


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

vijgin said:


> Thank you for your reply. 🤞


wellcome:mad2:


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guys.

I have been asked by the assessor of Engineers Australia to present the academic project report for 2 episodes. These episodes where not the "final year project" however, they were done during the last 2 semesters of my degree. The issue is that these 2 episodes weren't the "final year project", and I don't have any report signed or college seal. I only have the complete projects in pdf (like 100 pages each), but it is not signed or graded or with a seal from the college. Hence I have the following questions:

1) Would it be ok if I just present that pdfs of my projects, even if they are not signed or with a college seal? 
2) I also have some emails from the group coordination for these projects and I can take and send photos of that. Should I attach them too?
3) The pdf and the complete project is in another language, would I be required to translate or how is the assessor going to understand it?

Thanks


----------



## kinas (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello all, I have a question please, I am trying to get 5 points from my spouse. She is telecommunication engineer. she graduated around 8 years ago and she did not have any work experience.
1- can she still apply for CDR with EA with only university degree without any work experience.
2- as she did not work during this period "8 years", she still can get positive assessment from EA with only her university degree. 
3- EA require CPD "Continuing Professional Development" How can she prove that as she did not work for long time.
4- Most important question, if my wife get positive assessment from EA based only on her university degree without work experience, I will get 5 points on my EOI application.

Sorry for this long inquiry and Thank you.


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi all,
I have a question regarding Education qualification - 15 points

Earlier (may be 1 year ago),the Immigration website stated the following :
"At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognized standard."

Now (currently on immigration website), it says:
"A Bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or a Bachelor qualification, from another educational institution that is of a recognized standard."

My question is: 
I am currently studying my 2-year masters degree in Australia in mechanical engineering (which is fully accredited from Engineers Australia). And I had done my Bachelors in India in the same field. I will gain 5 points for completing 2 years study in Australia (from Masters). But, I want to know if I will be able to gain the 15 education points from my Masters degree or I have to submit CDR report to EA to access my Bachelors degree to get 15 points? 

I hope I am able to convey the message.
Thank you.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Guys, I have submitted my CDR for assessments on 21-Feb-19, but still no response after 14 working days. Is it generally take that time or is it an exception?

Thanks...!


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

vattic said:


> Guys, I have submitted my CDR for assessments on 21-Feb-19, but still no response after 14 working days. Is it generally take that time or is it an exception?
> 
> Thanks...!


Did you apply through Fast Track ? It takes around 20 working days for your application to reach a case officer. So, it is fine.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

maverickz said:


> Did you apply through Fast Track ? It takes around 20 working days for your application to reach a case officer. So, it is fine.


Yes, it was done through Fast track...Hoping any communication around next week?


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum and have couple of queries regarding the assessment :-
1) I have B.E.(Electrical Hons.) degree from University and passed out in 2006 and then did PGPM(Finance) in 2007.
2) Work experience is little different from Engineering.
3) 10 Points of PTE (can be improved to 20)
4) Age is 35

Should I go for assessment from EA as my degree(Education) will be judged and might not get experience points ?
What are the chances of getting the Invite in this case ?
Appreciate a quick response from the friends..


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and have couple of queries regarding the assessment :-
> 1) I have B.E.(Electrical Hons.) degree from University and passed out in 2006 and then did PGPM(Finance) in 2007.
> ...


If you don't have any relevant experience, then I think it is difficult to get a positive outcome from the assessment in EA. Do you have field related projects done during your previous engineering experience? Otherwise it is difficult.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends, 



My Wife has done B Tech in ECE IN 2009 and she has prepared her Career episodes on the basis of 3 electronics projects of degree course.She dont have any work experience.



Should she apply for EA assessment as Electronics engineer or Engineering Technologist?



Experts, kindly provide your valuable suggestion


----------



## Demodog23 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi guys,

Background:
Bachelors in Electronics and Telecommunication - 15
PTE - 20
Age -30
ANZSCO 263311 Telecommunications Engineer


Work experience - 17 months
I am in the process of applying for Skills assessment through CDR pathway to assess my degree. I do have work experience of 17 months, but I am not applying for Relevant skilled employment assessment. I am only applying for Standard CDR.

My career episodes are based on my work experience. But the thing is I do not have IT returns for the entire employment period (I have it just for last 2 months, I tried to get the returns done recently, but long story short, it was not possible). I do have employment reference letter, offer, separation letter, payslips to back up my career episodes. Do you think they can reject my application because of the IT returns even though I am not applying for Relevant skilled employment assessment?

Also, my all career episodes are based on work exp, none are on academic projects in my Bachelors degree as they were not telecom based. Will that be a problem as well?

I am applying as a professional engineer as per EA's guidelines. Is that alright?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

What happens if you submit certified copies instead of original photocopy as documents?
Any idea anyone? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Demodog23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Background:
> Bachelors in Electronics and Telecommunication - 15
> ...


You need to have strong 3rd party evidences. What documents are you submitting as 3rd party evidences?


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello. Does each career episode have to cover ALL 16 competency elements?


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

lemxam said:


> Hello. Does each career episode have to cover ALL 16 competency elements?


No, you have to find references from all three episodes for the competency elements and there may be more than one reference for each element from three episodes.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

lemxam said:


> Hello. Does each career episode have to cover ALL 16 competency elements?


No as far as I know


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

In the MSA booklet, it states: You may base your career episode upon...a specific position that you occupied. Meaning a job position, on which one performs engineering work?  Anyone have examples?


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi all,
I have raised this question earlier, but didn't receive any reply. I am re-posting it
I have a question regarding Education qualification - 15 points

My question is: 
I am currently studying my 2-year masters degree in Australia in mechanical engineering (which is fully accredited from Engineers Australia). And I had done my Bachelors in India in the same field. I want to know if I will be able to gain the 15 education points from my Masters degree or I have to submit CDR report to EA to access my Bachelors degree? 

Thank you


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi All, 

I submitted my CDR for assessments on 21-Feb-19 and today I have got the outcome letter and the message was as below:
*******************************************************************
Thank you for your Migration Skills Assessment Competency Demonstration Report application.
Engineers Australia is pleased to advise that the competencies you have demonstrated, taken in
conjunction with your qualification from the following institution:
Institution Completed/Awarded Date
National Institute of Technology, Silchar Awarded June 2009
meets the current requirement for the following occupation:
Occupational Classification ANZSCO Skill Level Occupation ANZSCO Code Date
Engineering Technologist Skill Level 1 Engineering
Technologist
233914 June 2009
Highest Relevant Qualification
Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed
Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General
Skilled Migration points test:
Institution Completed / Awarded Date AQF Level
National Institute of Technology,
Silchar
Awarded June 2009 Bachelor Degree

******************************************************************
They haven't got any questions related to my CDR and the experience. Is that means I can go ahead for the EOI?

Need your opinion very soon...!

Thanks,
Vattic


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi gys,

I have received a successful outcome for my MSA Competency Demonstration Report (ANZSCO
263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer), but my assessor communicated to me that two years of experience i had during my Masters Degree will not be calculated. 
I have an attestation from my company that i worked full-time (Network Monitoring Center Engineer, 3 shifts), 40h per week; also I graduated in full-time mode of study (shown in my validated transcripts). In my country there are no legal limitations on working hours whilst studying. 

Is there any workaround about this issue? If i loose 2 years of work experience (total 8+), i get less points in the point-stream visas. Any suggestions?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Ridi10 said:


> Hi gys,
> 
> I have received a successful outcome for my MSA Competency Demonstration Report (ANZSCO
> 263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer), but my assessor communicated to me that two years of experience i had during my Masters Degree will not be calculated.
> ...


You can claim experience points after you got relevant qualification.
Did you go for CDR assessment based on your Bachelors degree? Or was it based on Masters degree?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

vattic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got your positive outcome means you are good to go with EOI.
Good luck with the journey ahead.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

danishabdulaziz said:


> Hi all,
> I have raised this question earlier, but didn't receive any reply. I am re-posting it
> I have a question regarding Education qualification - 15 points
> 
> ...


Please keep us updated what you did. If you still didn't find the answer to your query, I suggest to write an email to engineers australia. They might clarify this.


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> You can claim experience points after you got relevant qualification.
> Did you go for CDR assessment based on your Bachelors degree? Or was it based on Masters degree?


Hi, 

With my Bachelor degree I would receive an outcome as technologist, not professional, so I based it on my Masters.
I don't understand why this restriction, i feel bad as I worked so hard those two years to keep up both school and work.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Ridi10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great. Now you need to find out other ways to increase your EOI score. Perhaps 'Superior English' will help.


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> Great. Now you need to find out other ways to increase your EOI score. Perhaps 'Superior English' will help.


Actually my IELTS results are exactly like your second try. You got the points with PTE? Do you think it's easier? Can you suggest to me any studying material? 
I am evaluating it but its not offered in my country or close.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Ridi10 said:


> Actually my IELTS results are exactly like your second try. You got the points with PTE? Do you think it's easier? Can you suggest to me any studying material?
> 
> I am evaluating it but its not offered in my country or close.


PTE is easier. From which country are you?


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> PTE is easier. From which country are you?


I'm from Albania.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

I have two indusyry projects / trainings certificates during engineering course. Will they be helpful? 
Experience is complete non-engineering as I did pgpm after that. 
My BABY profile also doesn't match clearly with ICT BA., so trying my luck to get a positive assessment by EA.. 



vattic said:


> If you don't have any relevant experience, then I think it is difficult to get a positive outcome from the assessment in EA. Do you have field related projects done during your previous engineering experience? Otherwise it is difficult.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> I have two indusyry projects / trainings certificates during engineering course. Will they be helpful?
> Experience is complete non-engineering as I did pgpm after that.
> My BABY profile also doesn't match clearly with ICT BA., so trying my luck to get a positive assessment by EA..


You might get away since for CDR it is mainly considering the career episodes. But the thing is that, if you don't have relevant experience, they might not asked during the CDR assessments, but it may come up with CO during invitations...I might think that it would be good if you can discuss your matter with a migration agent and get an opinion before paying for CDR.


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

*CDR based EA assessment for spouse*



kinas said:


> Hello all, I have a question please, I am trying to get 5 points from my spouse. She is telecommunication engineer. she graduated around 8 years ago and she did not have any work experience.
> 1- can she still apply for CDR with EA with only university degree without any work experience.
> 2- as she did not work during this period "8 years", she still can get positive assessment from EA with only her university degree.
> 3- EA require CPD "Continuing Professional Development" How can she prove that as she did not work for long time.
> ...


Hi Brother,

I also have the same scenario as yours.

Did you manage to apply for CDR based EA assessment for your spouse? If yes, then how did you manage the CPD part? Kindly share the update.

Thanks.


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Brother,

Have you already applied for the EA assessment for your wife? If yes, which category did you choose? Also, how did you prepare the CPD?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Skills Assessment is valid only for 3 years for immigration , right?

I got my positive assessment as an Engineer 2.5 years ago as I have a Bachelor Degree from Australia. Do I need to reapply after 5 months as my it will be 3 years by then. But it doesn't make sense because my degree hasn't changed. I still have the same degree. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello guys,

I have a question. Is there any possible first time visa to attend the Professional Year offered from Engineers Australia?
I got a successful assessment as a professional engineer, but I need to increase my points. I have never been in Australia and I graduated in 2012.

For the moment the IELTS results have limited me (only writing 6.5, other bands above 7), but I will give PTE a try.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

lupilipid said:


> Skills Assessment is valid only for 3 years for immigration , right?
> 
> I got my positive assessment as an Engineer 2.5 years ago as I have a Bachelor Degree from Australia. Do I need to reapply after 5 months as my it will be 3 years by then. But it doesn't make sense because my degree hasn't changed. I still have the same degree.
> 
> Any opinions?


3 yrs is acceptable.

I got my CO contact today within 10 business days after putting in fast track application!
Hopefully will get positive assessment today. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ash-forum (Feb 22, 2019)

*Query raised by EA*

Dear Friends,

I had applied for CDR + Relevant skilled occupation assessment with Engineers Australia.

I had nominated myself for ANZSCO 233512 - Mechanical Engineer.

Today i have received a mail from EA stating that docs provided by me doesn't support this and EA has given me an option to choose from ANZSCO 233513 Production or Plant Engineer or ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist.

I am not sure of implication of choosing either one of them. Also i am worried that if i choose Production or Plant Engineer then EA might deduct some years from my work experience as currently i am working as Technical Sales Manager which is a technical mechanical engineer job but i feel not related to Production or Plant Engineer.

Request your suggestions please.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Same thing happened to me I applied as a chemical engineer and they asked me to take plant engineer or technologist. Just write a mail to the assessor and ask EA guys to forward it to the assessor or call them directly and the member service officer shall ask the assessor for you. The assessor assured me that my experience could be considered as relevant hence I went ahead with plant engineer. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ash-forum (Feb 22, 2019)

rahul199447 said:


> Same thing happened to me I applied as a chemical engineer and they asked me to take plant engineer or technologist. Just write a mail to the assessor and ask EA guys to forward it to the assessor or call them directly and the member service officer shall ask the assessor for you. The assessor assured me that my experience could be considered as relevant hence I went ahead with plant engineer.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Thanks..i mailed to the assessor.. he clarified that he ll deduct couple of years if i choose production or plant engg...hence i have no option but to go ahead with engg technologist.

Can you please suggest what implications it will have on my chances of getting invitation..i ve got 70 points for 189

And also if i plan to include 190..it ll make it 75 points..then which state will have best for getting an invitation for engg technologist.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Technologist is a disaster, all chances are pretty much closed, these days 189 is also not easy, pretty much impossible with the new rules in place for a technologist . Take production engineer IMHO

http://www.iscah.com/new-predictions-will-get-189-invite-based-20192020-migration-program/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

ash-forum said:


> Thanks..i mailed to the assessor.. he clarified that he ll deduct couple of years if i choose production or plant engg...hence i have no option but to go ahead with engg technologist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Engineering technologist has almost 6 months wait at 75 points. Wouldn't recommend it and the migration cuts will push the minimum to 80 atleast 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ash-forum (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes.. but i loose 5 points for experience as it would be less than 8 years if i choose production engg..i ll come down to 65.

Is it wise to choose engg technologist with 70 points for 189...75 for 190 ??


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Would it be 80 as minimum for production engineer next year?


----------



## manojkalra (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi all,
I am applying for assessment from EA. I want to count my complete experience but I did not file ITR for my initial 2 years of work experience. I have total 9 years of experience. To get the max points for exp I want this exp to be counted. What can I produce in place of itr. Also I have only experience letter from that company for that duration. No salary slip, no pf was given that time.
Please suggest.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

ash-forum said:


> Yes.. but i loose 5 points for experience as it would be less than 8 years if i choose production engg..i ll come down to 65.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wise to choose engg technologist with 70 points for 189...75 for 190 ??


Production engineer with +5 for NAATI has more chances than being an Engineer Tech with 70. Also, engineering tech with NAATI at 75 would still be difficult I feel. I am no expert but! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi all,

Need some advice.I am applying under ANZSCO - Mechanical Engineer.
Please find my profile:
1. 2009-2013: 4 years Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering - India
2. 2013-2017: 4 years work experience in Mechanical Field
3. 2017-2019: 2 years Masters in Mechanical Engineering - Australia

I will gain 15 points for education from Masters degree as it is already accredited by EA and I don't have to write CDR. Is it possible that I can claim 5 points for experience that I had before my masters and submit only application 'Relevant skill employment assessment' to EA??

Please share your views..

Regards,


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

danishabdulaziz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need some advice.I am applying under ANZSCO - Mechanical Engineer.
> Please find my profile:
> ...


As far as I know, if you go for skill assessment based on Master's degree, you can not claim experience points prior to the date of award of your degree.
Better to go with bachelors degree.
Hope it helps.


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

Not_so_great_guy said:


> danishabdulaziz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thanks. I will apply based on my bachelors degree.


----------



## ash-forum (Feb 22, 2019)

ash-forum said:


> Thanks..i mailed to the assessor.. he clarified that he ll deduct couple of years if i choose production or plant engg...hence i have no option but to go ahead with engg technologist.
> 
> Can you please suggest what implications it will have on my chances of getting invitation..i ve got 70 points for 189
> 
> And also if i plan to include 190..it ll make it 75 points..then which state will have best for getting an invitation for engg technologist.


Thanks guys..i replied to EA explaining them about my current role and finally they considered my experience relevant for Prod Engg. I got positive outcome.

Going ahead i have to now submit EOI. I plan to submit 189 & 190 both. Can you please suggest which state will have higher chances for getting nomination from for production/plant engg.

Also i plan to submit both 189 & 190 in a single EOI but i read somewhere that it is better to put separate EOIs for 189 and 190. Can you please suggest which way is better and what difference it makes.


----------



## sheakimranahmed1985 (Oct 12, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> Technologist is a disaster, all chances are pretty much closed, these days 189 is also not easy, pretty much impossible with the new rules in place for a technologist . Take production engineer IMHO
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/new-predictions-will-get-189-invite-based-20192020-migration-program/
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk




I met with 3 migration lawyers to ask about possibility of invitation for ET and asked why calling rate is so low for ET. They told me they are not getting enough score to call them. What is your opinion? What is the actual scenario?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

danishabdulaziz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need some advice.I am applying under ANZSCO - Mechanical Engineer.
> Please find my profile:
> ...


In my opinion, you should first apply Engineers Australia to accredited your bachelor degree. Btw, is it an accredited university or not?
Which university did you study your master degree in Australia?


----------



## Kpankhaniya (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello everyone

I have started writing my CDR. My only concern is that, i have worked with same organisation for 3 years and 2 months. This is the only organisation i have worked with. So, for preparing CDR, introduction part of all the three career episode are going to be same. Is that acceptable? would it create any problem for me in assessing my degree?

It would be very much helpful for me, if you can guide me in this regards.


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi, 

As long as you describe three different projects/issues you solved it's not a problem. At least for me was like this. 
All my career episodes were based on the same job profile (5 years experience).


----------



## Kpankhaniya (Apr 10, 2019)

Ridi10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As long as you describe three different projects/issues you solved it's not a problem. At least for me was like this.
> All my career episodes were based on the same job profile (5 years experience).


Thank you for your swift reply.

I am going to write three different roles or responsibilities, which, i was handling at my company in three career episodes. In describing this roles, i will mention all the problems which i faced and how did i solved them. Is that OK?

I am sorry if i am asking lots of question. its because i want to be sure that my degree is assessed without having any problems.

Thank you.


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

It is described in the book of EA what they are looking for.
They need projects you had a part or problems you solved BUT to give the details on what YOU did and how. The MSA book has the details. 
In case you need the assessment soon I suggest to pay the extra for Fast Track (it lasted for me around 3-4 months even with Fast Track).


----------



## Kpankhaniya (Apr 10, 2019)

Ridi10 said:


> It is described in the book of EA what they are looking for.
> They need projects you had a part or problems you solved BUT to give the details on what YOU did and how. The MSA book has the details.
> In case you need the assessment soon I suggest to pay the extra for Fast Track (it lasted for me around 3-4 months even with Fast Track).


Thank you for providing guidance.

I have read the MSA Booklet many times for this doubt. Have you prepared all the 3 career episode based on the project you have handled during your employment period?

Regarding assessment ill have look at fast track facility.

thank you


----------



## DivineMercy (May 7, 2019)

Hello everyone, please can a year working as an Engineer graduate trainee fly as part of work experience?


----------



## sheakimranahmed1985 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear altruists, 
I submitted my EA MSA+RSA as a Telecommunications Professional Engineer on 13th may in FT today file forwarded yo an assessor and assessor asked for further documents. I think he didn’t read all my documents. He asked: 
1. My bachelor degree is equal to Advanced Diploma as per AQF so I have receive Engineering Technologist(ANZSCO233914). [ ANZSCO is not relevant to Telecommunications Engineering Technologist (ANZSCO313214) .
2. He asked for main 5 duties in my job but my RnR included more duties I performed. 
3. He Asked for full time working evidences [ As it was not mentioned anywhere so, I am managing documents for this] 
4. Asked for third party payment NBR returns, I have uploaded NBR returns for last company but for previous two I have uploaded Bank account salary transactions document[is it okay?]
Can You please suggest me that Telecommunications Engineering Technologist or Engineering Technologist which one is better?
Banks statement as 3rd party document okay or any other document required as I was not eligible to pay tax? 

Expert Please reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

DivineMercy said:


> Hello everyone, please can a year working as an Engineer graduate trainee fly as part of work experience?


In Electrical Engineering the answer is Yes. I received five years relevant offshore experience in which first year was as Graduate Trainee.. However, I have heard that in software they deduct some of training years from relevant experience. Please state your occupation code for clarity.

Warm Regards,
Oar


----------



## farhad_khan (May 28, 2018)

Kpankhaniya said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have started writing my CDR. My only concern is that, i have worked with same organisation for 3 years and 2 months. This is the only organisation i have worked with. So, for preparing CDR, introduction part of all the three career episode are going to be same. Is that acceptable? would it create any problem for me in assessing my degree?
> 
> It would be very much helpful for me, if you can guide me in this regards.


It does not make any difference. I have been working in the same company for 6 yrs and wrote the same information of the company in each episode. Positive outcome received.



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## farhad_khan (May 28, 2018)

It does not make any difference. I have been working in the same company for 6 yrs and wrote the same information of the company in each episode. Positive outcome received.

In short, yes it is acceptable....



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello All,

I have got the assessment from EA as an Engineering Technologist. Initially I thought Engineering Technologist would be better than professional engineer since the ceiling number is high (700) compared to specific engineer position. But there is a trend that, Engineering Technologist is not getting into the occupational list of some of the states. Since SC 189 is now far away. Only hope is 190 and that is also difficult if states cut down Engineering Technologists.
My question is, It is worthy for me to resubmit my CDR application as the professional engineer? Also the RSA assessment was done for 9 years. Do I have to re-do the RSA ?

Need your inputs on this.


----------



## krishna090892 (Sep 7, 2017)

*EA Assessment*

Hey all..

One of my onshore friend has applied for the skills assessment via CDR. All the career episodes were based on the Academic projects and the CO is now asking for the project reports submitted to the university. 

My question is whether he can submit the PDF files of the project report or does he have to send the scan copies of the printed report?

Thanks & Regards,
Krishna


----------



## badal vagadia (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello, I have 233914 Engineering Technologist assessment in Nov 2016 Without experience. Now I have 3 years experience and Want to change it in civil engineer with 3 years experience. Is that possible to change from technologist to civil engineer?


----------



## Gillani_306037 (Jun 12, 2019)

Oarjon said:


> In Electrical Engineering the answer is Yes. I received five years relevant offshore experience in which first year was as Graduate Trainee.. However, I have heard that in software they deduct some of training years from relevant experience. Please state your occupation code for clarity.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Oar


Dears,

I have done my skill assessment from EA last month for ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer with 8 years experience, but i didn't request them to assess my experience. my question here that is it mandatory to get assess experience from EA as well ???


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Gillani_306037 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have done my skill assessment from EA last month for ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer with 8 years experience, but i didn't request them to assess my experience. my question here that is it mandatory to get assess experience from EA as well ???


Certainly not. It is totally up to candidate when they want their experience to be assessed. There are two options. First is you pay extra fee to EA and get your experience assessed. Second is, you get your experience assessed during your Visa application. Because in second case, you have to upload all the documents and prove yourself to be experienced as you are claiming in your points. 

I prefer the second option, because you can save your money in this case.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Gillani_306037 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have done my skill assessment from EA last month for ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer with 8 years experience, but i didn't request them to assess my experience. my question here that is it mandatory to get assess experience from EA as well ???


It is not mandatory but if you get your experience assessed during EA assessment then you save a lot of time of CO which may result in a speedy grant.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> If your experience is not assessed by EA then you can't claim the points for the same.


You can claim points for the experience without assessment of experience from EA. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> You can claim points for the experience without assessment of experience from EA.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Aha..didn't know that. Hence I edited my post after reading your reply.

But is it not risky as if you are not able to prove your no. of years for which you are claiming then you lose the points and as a result, your application gets jeopardise?


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> Aha..didn't know that. Hence I edited my post after reading your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> But is it not risky as if you are not able to prove your no. of years for which you are claiming then you lose the points and as a result, your application gets jeopardise?


To be honest, cannot comment anything on what you are saying. Maybe you are right as well. But all of my friends who got 189 invite did not get their experience assessed. But still they got the grant. And this is how i got the idea of saving additional money. But you are also right in your context as well.

I would recommend to go for assessment from EA beforehand if you are not sure. Otherwise, if you know that your experience is totally related then one doesn't need to get assessed, like me. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aadelradwan (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello guys,
A little bit out of context here but I want to ask about doing reassessment as I received my assessment as Engineering Technologist 1 year ago. Now I consider going for reassessment in hopes of receiving positive outcome of Civil Engineer. The question is: Is it worth it or not? Knowing that I have 75 points for 189 visa.
Also, what do you guys think of CDR writing websites such as cdrsample or mycdrhelp? Has anybody paid for their services and it was worthwhile?


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Aadelradwan said:


> Hello guys,
> A little bit out of context here but I want to ask about doing reassessment as I received my assessment as Engineering Technologist 1 year ago. Now I consider going for reassessment in hopes of receiving positive outcome of Civil Engineer. The question is: Is it worth it or not? Knowing that I have 75 points for 189 visa.
> Also, what do you guys think of CDR writing websites such as cdrsample or mycdrhelp? Has anybody paid for their services and it was worthwhile?


Regarding is it worth or not is your own decision but it seems things are going to more and tighter.
Do not depend on an external CDR writer. If you have done for ET then you should be able to do it for CE. No one knows what you have done better than you do. Your RnR letters should be in line with CE and so as your CDRs.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Aadelradwan said:


> Hello guys,
> A little bit out of context here but I want to ask about doing reassessment as I received my assessment as Engineering Technologist 1 year ago. Now I consider going for reassessment in hopes of receiving positive outcome of Civil Engineer. The question is: Is it worth it or not? Knowing that I have 75 points for 189 visa.
> Also, what do you guys think of CDR writing websites such as cdrsample or mycdrhelp? Has anybody paid for their services and it was worthwhile?


I would strongly suggest you to write your CDR again and write yourself. Do not, i say again do not rely on any external source even not your friends. Do get it proofread from friends but write it yourself. 

Tip of writing CDR is to first know what is the definition of Civil Engineer in Australia. Read the description in the link given below

Civil Engineering jobs Australia

Once you read it, you will get to know that what qualities, experience, or job one should have in order to become positive assessment from EA. After that, just make your CDRs according to the description. Mention all the things in your CDR and prove yourself how your Civil Engineering is equivalent to the mentioned description. You must have performed the same or related tasks in your experience as mentioned in the description. Actually, in CDRs, you have to prove yourself that degree you took from your country is same as in Australia. According to CDR assessors, 60-70% of the description shall be performed/practiced by the Engineer in his experience. So all in all, write your CDRs according to what the assessor wants. Even if you are not fully performing these tasks, write your CDRs in a way that it looks you are doing more or less the same work. And you will get positive outcome. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Aadelradwan (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you guys for the valuable information. I will have to go through the CDR process all over again then.


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello friends,

I have applied for skill assessment on 23 April, 2019.. May I know how much is the processing time? Current status of my application is Awaiting Assesment..

Is there anyone who has applied during the same period and received any feedback..?

TIA


----------



## kurca88 (Sep 25, 2017)

danishabdulaziz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need some advice.I am applying under ANZSCO - Mechanical Engineer.
> Please find my profile:
> ...


Hey mate, 
Which university do you study your master program?
How much the cost of a semester or a year? Could you write me on PM?


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi , I would like to know if we have a degree in mechanical engineering and working as ship engineer ... can we assess our degree under engineering Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

PhysioRuchi said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have applied for skill assessment on 23 April, 2019.. May I know how much is the processing time? Current status of my application is Awaiting Assesment..
> 
> ...


Have you applied for fast track application? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi guys,

I've got an issue here. I did my skill assessment on 2 march 2017 as a mechanical engineer under washington accord. I didn't have to do CDR or anything as it was under washington accord.

I submitted my EOI for 189 on 29 March 2019 with 75 points. I am going to have another 5 points in december for studying in Aus so I'll reach up to 80 points without taking into consideration the changes with partner points in November.

So my question is that when I update my EOI with 80 points, I will only have 2 rounds (January and February) before my skill assessment expires for migration purposes. If I don't get invite by then, what should I do? Do I apply for re-assessment? If I do, do I need to update my EOI after receiving the new letter?


----------



## simogello (Sep 11, 2017)

You dont need to do reassessment as long as you are working for the same employer. Just prove to the DHA that you are working for the same employer by letter stamped by the company and 3rd attesting party in the country.

Any engineer got invitation for 189 on this Aug 2019 round?
Pls. advise!


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

simogello said:


> You dont need to do reassessment as long as you are working for the same employer. Just prove to the DHA that you are working for the same employer by letter stamped by the company and 3rd attesting party in the country.
> 
> Any engineer got invitation for 189 on this Aug 2019 round?
> Pls. advise!


Thanks for quick reply mate. But the thing is that I have not been working as an engineer. In July 2016, I started my professional year and at the end of the program I did an internship for 3 months from April 2017-June 2017. 

Then before my visa (476) expired in November 2017, I applied for a diploma programme and this december 2019 I'll be completing my second diploma. 

What should I do under these circumstances?


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

brs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got an issue here. I did my skill assessment on 2 march 2017 as a mechanical engineer under washington accord. I didn't have to do CDR or anything as it was under washington accord.
> 
> ...


I believe you will have to go for reassessment once it expires in Feb'20

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,

I'm Jay Joshi from India. I and my wife are trying to immigrate to Australia as skilled immigrants. 

I am a Mechanical Engineer and I've already accomplished my CDR+RSA assessment through Engineers Australia. 

My wife will the secondary applicant in our application. She has done Masters (Major) in Technology - Mechanical (CAD-CAM) & Bachelor in Engineering - Production Engineer.

I also checked with EA, and they've asked me to provide CDR along with 3 career episodes, CPD, and Summary Statement for my wife's successful assessment. 

CDR is supposed to be based on her academic projects during B.Engg. Is anyone here has applied CDR assessment based on their academic engineering projects? If anyone has then please suggest. I'd like to have an idea regarding this. 

Please help.

Jay


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

jay.joshi.3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Jay Joshi from India. I and my wife are trying to immigrate to Australia as skilled immigrants.
> 
> ...


If you visit earlier posts in this and other thread, you will find it as I came across a couple of posts where folks are talking about EA assessment based on Univ projects.


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks tnk 009. Your help is highly appreciated. Are you and Engineer?


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

brs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got an issue here. I did my skill assessment on 2 march 2017 as a mechanical engineer under washington accord. I didn't have to do CDR or anything as it was under washington accord.
> 
> ...


I think, you can re-assess your skill assessment even before it completes the expiry date. You can check this through EA website.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Saaho said:


> I think, you can re-assess your skill assessment even before it completes the expiry date. You can check this through EA website.




Contact EA around Jan/Fab. They will issue a new assessment outcome letter ( with same application ID) with new validity. Check EA site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

What is the validity of EA Skill Assessment for migration purposes?


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Contact EA around Jan/Fab. They will issue a new assessment outcome letter ( with same application ID) with new validity. Check EA site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate, 

I mainly wonder if I need to update my EOI when I ask for reassessment. My current EOI date is march 2018 and If I do update it after reassessment, my EOI date will be moved to feb-march 2019 which will make quite impossible for me to receive an invitation.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> What is the validity of EA Skill Assessment for migration purposes?


3 years.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello! Can you give me a bit of advice?

(1) My Bachelor degree was awarded as Advanced Diploma, Associate Degree (AQF Level). My occupation is Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist, which also requires Skill Level 2 or Advanced Diploma degree to make the work experience relevant.

(2) I started my job from January, 2016 and I am still continuing with the same job. In the meantime, while doing my full time job, I completed my Master of Engineering in Information Systems Security (Jan 2017- Dec 2018). My question is:

- Can I update my Highest Relevant Academic Qualification (probably will be awarded as Bachelor degree because I have done my 2 years, 36 credits Master degree) WITHOUT my work experience years being REDUCED? Because my occupation requires Skill Level 2 or Advanced Diploma degree and I completed that in 2015. I want to request Engineers Australia to update original outcome letter because it might fetch extra 5 points in academic qualification.

Should I do that?

Thanks.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Abc


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

brs said:


> 3 years.


after 3 years what can be done ? if we still want to use our Skill assessment ?


----------



## Lancenathan0012 (Jan 4, 2020)

1. If my EA assessment has expired, do I need to submit again 3 career episodes?
2. Based on this forum, they will update the date, meaning the date of the letter and the date of the experience credited will be up to the current date they issued the letter?
3. If I will avail the RSEA, for sure I will submit the updated payslips, bank statements, tax information, provident fund, social security insurance
4) What services do I need to avail and how much. It is not discussed in the EA website the scenario when EA assessment is expired and you want to credit the latest 10 years, since immigration only considers the last 10 years of your experience.


----------



## Manchalla (Feb 16, 2018)

Lancenathan0012 said:


> 1. If my EA assessment has expired, do I need to submit again 3 career episodes?
> 2. Based on this forum, they will update the date, meaning the date of the letter and the date of the experience credited will be up to the current date they issued the letter?
> 3. If I will avail the RSEA, for sure I will submit the updated payslips, bank statements, tax information, provident fund, social security insurance
> 4) What services do I need to avail and how much. It is not discussed in the EA website the scenario when EA assessment is expired and you want to credit the latest 10 years, since immigration only considers the last 10 years of your experience.



After Expiry of Assesment , you have to Apply from scratch.
Pay fee, 3 CE and Summary Statement and new waiting period as well.
In this case you have to Update your EOI as well.
This was the case when i was going through this process, remember my grant date is 28 March 2018.
it might be they changed the rules now.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

For guys who had to submit additional documents, did your application status change from "awaiting information" or you got the outcome without status change?

I submitted evidence week ago, and got no response at all, contacted EA and they told me they will contact the assessor directly. Just wondering if this is normal process or something is wrong. Assessor was very quick to respond first time I've sent some clarifications.


----------



## noman561 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello all. I have submitted my assesment application to EA on 1 April 2020 through my consultant. My consultant also made my EA account through his portal. Is there any way that I can check application status myself???
P.S I have my EA ID.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

You can login to EA portal with your EA ID (provided you know the password) and go to 'My applications' to check you application status.


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi All,

I need some urgent help. I am a Mechanical Engineer and I had submitted my skill assessment to EA ( CDR + RSEA ).
I have total 4 years of experience with 1 year 1 month from India and 2 year 11 month from Bahrain. My CO contacted me on 9th April to provide additional documents for my RSEA. Please find the below comments

For Indian Work Experience
The CO comments were
"Please provide the colour scan of the following secondary documents, which must cover the entire employment period and indicating your employer’s name:
•	Form 26AS, exact download from TRACES website
•	Provident Fund Statement exact download from EPF website
•	Employees State Insurance/ Social Insurance

Please not relevant skilled employment will not be recognised without the requested secondary document."

I can only provide Form 26AS for the complete employment period, But I am not able to provide any other documents. However, I have my National Pension Scheme (NPS) statement for the same period. Please let me know if this will help. I had already submitted employer letter with job duties. To prove my indian experience, I can still provide bank statements,selection letter, promotion letter, joining letter. But not sure if I can attach these documents as the CO has not asked for it. And as per MSA booklet page 28, the document says *only one* secondary document is needed
"2. SECONDARY DOCUMENTS 
• Income Tax Return Acknowledgement or Receipt; _and/or_ 
• Social Security Insurance/ Superfund/ Provident Fund/ Retirement Contribution Statement Reports."

Can someone please let me know if only form 26AS is sufficient to get my indian experience approved as I cannot provide the other two requested.

For Bahrain experience:
The CO comments were
"Please provide valid secondary documents covering the entire employment period and indicating your employer’s name:

1. issued work visa, residence permit labels on your passport
2. your official work contract -indicating your wage, title, and employer's name

Please also provide official English translations to the documents requested."

I can provide both these documents requested. But the problem is my job title in employment contract was 'Sales Engineer' and the work visa label on passport is 'Sales Executive'. As most of you know that in Gulf countries, the sponsor select closest matching profession subject to visa availability. Will this difference in my job title affect my assessment? Did anyone face this issue? 

I am really concerned as I am betting 5 points from here for overseas work experience towards my PR application.

Any leads would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sky1988 (May 10, 2019)

danishabdulaziz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some urgent help. I am a Mechanical Engineer and I had submitted my skill assessment to EA ( CDR + RSEA ).
> I have total 4 years of experience with 1 year 1 month from India and 2 year 11 month from Bahrain. My CO contacted me on 9th April to provide additional documents for my RSEA. Please find the below comments
> ...




Provide whatever documents you have to prove your experience. Third party documents like bank statements, tax documents etc. are a good evidence apart from your company documents. For those which cannot be provided, give a valid reason along with evidence if possible. That is why you couldn't provide it. The most important factor is your job duties. Job title usually don't carry that much importance. Make sure your job duties on the reference letter closely match your ANZSCO. Good luck.


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

sky1988 said:


> Provide whatever documents you have to prove your experience. Third party documents like bank statements, tax documents etc. are a good evidence apart from your company documents. For those which cannot be provided, give a valid reason along with evidence if possible. That is why you couldn't provide it. The most important factor is your job duties. Job title usually don't carry that much importance. Make sure your job duties on the reference letter closely match your ANZSCO. Good luck.


Thanks Sky1988, Very much appreciated for your reply.

I will attach all the documents that I have for both Indian and Bahrain experience. I hope I get positive outcome. And yes, the job duties are very much inline with my occupation and ANZSCO code. Thanks.


----------



## noman561 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hello. I have applied for EA assesment (CDR Pathway) for ANZSCO 233311(Electrical Engineer). My majority of courses that I studied during my bachelor are related to Electronics but experience is related to Electrical i.e Solar Power Generation. I wanted to be assesed as Electrical Engineer. Now CO contact me and send the following query. 

"EDUCATION

To give recognition as an Electrical Engineer, we seek evidence of proper and sufficient underpinning knowledge in that discipline. To be suitable your qualification would need to be in Electrical Engineering dealing with high voltage and large current your qualification would need to include such core subjects as power stations, power generation, transformers, circuit breakers, switch gear, transmission lines, distribution equipment, and electric motors.

Your qualification is in Electronics regardless of the title and does not support an assessment outcome of Electrical Engineer ANZSCO No 233311 as there are no such subjects in your degree program."

I have studied these topics that he mentioned related to Power under different course names and due to coronavirus situation my university is closed so it is impossible for me to get any verifcation from uni related to this query.

Anyone have faced this before? Or what reply should I submit to EA.

P.S. CO asked me to provide this evidence for above problem or choose Electronics Engineer/Engineering Technologist.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

noman561 said:


> Hello. I have applied for EA assesment (CDR Pathway) for ANZSCO 233311(Electrical Engineer). My majority of courses that I studied during my bachelor are related to Electronics but experience is related to Electrical i.e Solar Power Generation. I wanted to be assesed as Electrical Engineer. Now CO contact me and send the following query.
> 
> "EDUCATION
> 
> ...


Hi. You should contact your University admin office and explain your concerns. Also, try to contact your subject department Head to explain your course structure, course names in University letter head. Hope this helps.


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

danishabdulaziz said:


> Thanks Sky1988, Very much appreciated for your reply.
> 
> I will attach all the documents that I have for both Indian and Bahrain experience. I hope I get positive outcome. And yes, the job duties are very much inline with my occupation and ANZSCO code. Thanks.


I came back to this forum, to inform that I received positive outcome from Engineers Australia and all my experience got approved. Thanks.


----------



## noman561 (Nov 19, 2019)

danishabdulaziz said:


> Hi. You should contact your University admin office and explain your concerns. Also, try to contact your subject department Head to explain your course structure, course names in University letter head. Hope this helps.


I have got the letter from university. Now other thing CO asked to provide regarding my employment: 

"EMPLOYMENT
Please provide Income Tax reports and Provident fund reports in full details for periods July 2018 to March 2020"

My concern is that financial year for tax returns in Pakistan is 1st July to 30 June. In my case I have submitted my tax returns' details upto June 2019. For the period of July 2019 to June 2020, tax returns will be filed in Pakistan after June 2020. Now how should I explain my concern to EA.


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

noman561 said:


> I have got the letter from university. Now other thing CO asked to provide regarding my employment:
> 
> "EMPLOYMENT
> Please provide Income Tax reports and Provident fund reports in full details for periods July 2018 to March 2020"
> ...


Explain the same to CO as you have mentioned above. Also if you could provide a tax statement with all the deductions from July 2019 up to now and the employer name has to be mentioned in the statement. And inform the CO that the tax return for this period will be filed in July 2020.

Thanks


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

I have applied for skill assessment under as Telecom Engineer and assessor contacted me for further information:

CE 1

"This career episode does not demonstrate your competency as a professional engineer. The scope of work described in your career episodes is limited and doesn’t show the depth of knowledge required to demonstrate competency at the professional engineer level. Please refer to ANZSCO for definition and tasks.

Please provide a completely new career episode. You can base your new episode on academic project. Please choose major project to sufficiently demonstrate your competency as a professional Telecommunications Engineer.
- Please focus on how you applied your engineering knowledge and skill to design and develop telecommunications systems, devices and products.
- Please provide sufficient evidence of your work such as your design, prototype, simulation, analysis ... to further demonstrate your competency.
- Please refer to pages 31-36 of MSA Booklet to make sure that your updated episode properly addresses each competency element.

CE 2

This career episode does not demonstrate your competency as a professional engineer. The scope of work described in your career episodes is limited and doesn’t show the depth of knowledge required to demonstrate competency at the professional engineer level.

Please provide a completely new career episode. You can base your new episode on academic project or other relevant job. Please choose major project to sufficiently demonstrate your competency as a professional Telecommunications Engineer. Or provide reference letter if you base your episode on work experience.
- Please focus on how you applied your engineering knowledge and skill to design and develop telecommunications systems, devices and products.
- Please provide sufficient evidence of your work such as your design, prototype, simulation, analysis ... to further demonstrate your competency.
- Please refer to pages 31-36 of MSA Booklet to make sure that your updated episode properly addresses each competency element.

"

I wanted to be assessed as Telecom Engineer based on academic degree and training. My experience is in different field. Please guide me.

Thanks


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

Victor123 said:


> I have applied for skill assessment under as Telecom Engineer and assessor contacted me for further information:
> 
> CE 1
> 
> ...


It seems your first two career episodes are not related to Telecom engineering. You must select projects or experience that is same field in order to get assessed as Telecom Engineer. If you are assessing only CDR and not RSEA, then write CE on academic projects. If You are assessing RSEA, then your experience should be in the same field that you are applying.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

danishabdulaziz said:


> It seems your first two career episodes are not related to Telecom engineering. You must select projects or experience that is same field in order to get assessed as Telecom Engineer. If you are assessing only CDR and not RSEA, then write CE on academic projects. If You are assessing RSEA, then your experience should be in the same field that you are applying.


Thank you for your reply.

Previously, I got assessed as Engineering Technologist (that time I submitted 1 episode from my degree and 2 episodes from my job, and all those projects were based on Electronics. This time I submitted episodes based on my training. I am not able to figure out how to tackle this situation.


----------



## danishabdulaziz (Feb 18, 2018)

Victor123 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Previously, I got assessed as Engineering Technologist (that time I submitted 1 episode from my degree and 2 episodes from my job, and all those projects were based on Electronics. This time I submitted episodes based on my training. I am not able to figure out how to tackle this situation.


Refer to your ANZSCO roles and responsibilities. Your episodes should match them. Review your all CEs.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Initially, In 2016, I applied for my Relevant Qualification and skill employment assessment as a Telecom engineer via EA and got positive outcome.(Primary application)

Further in 2017 Oct, I again applied for relevant skill employment assessment for increasing 5 more points as I gained more experience. I got positive outcome for the same as well. (Secondary application)

Now by Oct 2020, I would be able to increase 5 more points as my total work experience will increment to 8+years and i will be eligible for 15 total points.

My main concern is, while I was checking in EA portal for again applying relevant skill employment assessment, I was able to see the option of selecting the previous assessment as Primary application (2016) only. There is no option to select the second one. So, I wanted to know if they will evaluate on the basis of primary application only or if they will evaluate on the basis of secondary updated application. 

Will I have to submit all the docs of employments for which i submitted for secondary application + current employer docs.??

If anyone has applied for relevant skill employment assessment for 2 times like i am trying or have any good experience related to the same, please guide and suggest!!


Thanks.


----------



## noman561 (Nov 19, 2019)

I had applied for EA skill assessmemt + RSEA (CDR Route) for ANZSCO 233311 Electrical Engineer. My degree title is BE Electrical Engineering and majority of my courses are related to Electronics. But my approx. 3 years of experience and internships are related to Electrical/Power substation and solar power generation and also my registration with local engineering body is in Electrical category. After fifteen (15) days CO asked me that I have not studied subject related to Electrical Power. So he suggested me to select Electronics Engineer or submit evidence for electrical. Then I managed to get the letter of confirmation from university which shows that I studied power related subjects.

Now my assessment result cames as Electronics Engineer and also my experience is not accepted in final result.

Now I want to ask how can I convince CO/EA to change my occupation to Electrical Engineer instead of Electronics. Because of this my experience will be of no value for immigration.

Anyone had faced this issue? Kindly suggest me some solution.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Initially, In 2016, I applied for my Relevant Qualification and skill employment assessment as a Telecom engineer via EA and got positive outcome.(Primary application)
> 
> ...


Can anyone, please throw some light and provide guidance for the same.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Manchalla said:


> After Expiry of Assesment , you have to Apply from scratch.
> Pay fee, 3 CE and Summary Statement and new waiting period as well.
> In this case you have to Update your EOI as well.
> This was the case when i was going through this process, remember my grant date is 28 March 2018.
> ...


EA assessment never expires. You can ask for a letter from EA to get you a new letter. No need to go through the pain.
Below is from EA website:
How long is the assessment letter valid for migration purposes? Do I need a Duplicate Letter?
Whilst the assessment outcome will remain valid indefinitely for Engineers Australia, our understanding is that DIBP mandates that the assessment notification be no more than three years old at the date of migration application. If you require an updated letter of assessment after this time, please contact our Member Service Team.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Frequently-Asked-Questions


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Lancenathan0012 said:


> 1. If my EA assessment has expired, do I need to submit again 3 career episodes?
> 2. Based on this forum, they will update the date, meaning the date of the letter and the date of the experience credited will be up to the current date they issued the letter?
> 3. If I will avail the RSEA, for sure I will submit the updated payslips, bank statements, tax information, provident fund, social security insurance
> 4) What services do I need to avail and how much. It is not discussed in the EA website the scenario when EA assessment is expired and you want to credit the latest 10 years, since immigration only considers the last 10 years of your experience.


No need to go through the pain again.

Below is from EA site:
How long is the assessment letter valid for migration purposes? Do I need a Duplicate Letter?
Whilst the assessment outcome will remain valid indefinitely for Engineers Australia, our understanding is that DIBP mandates that the assessment notification be no more than three years old at the date of migration application. If you require an updated letter of assessment after this time, please contact our Member Service Team.
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Frequently-Asked-Questions

You can claim post-EA assessment experience at the time of EOI application lodging. 

Hope I am not too late...


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My relevant experience will be increased to 8+years by Nov 2020 and i will be eligible for 5 more points.(Positively)

I want to know, if i need to undergo relevant skill employment assessment again or not.

My designation is changed as i got promoted and project/account is also changed but, I am working with the same organisation.

Please guide!


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My relevant experience will be increased to 8+years by Nov 2020 and i will be eligible for 5 more points.(Positively)
> 
> ...


Can anyone, please suggest..


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Can anyone, please suggest..


As long as you are continuing in your nominated occupation or closely related occupation assessed positively by EA without too much variance in your duties and responsibilites, you can request for an updated letter from Engineers Australia for a small fee after you gain 8+years experience. They will generally request for an experience letter from your company. Send an e-mail to [email protected] along with your EA ID and queries. They are prompt and very helpful. Good luck!


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> As long as you are continuing in your nominated occupation or closely related occupation assessed positively by EA without too much variance in your duties and responsibilites, you can request for an updated letter from Engineers Australia for a small fee after you gain 8+years experience. They will generally request for an experience letter from your company. Send an e-mail to [email protected] along with your EA ID and queries. They are prompt and very helpful. Good luck!



I had a chat with EA on their page few days back. I informed them all the scenario in the same way that my nominated occupation and working organisation is same. Only Designation is changed, do i need to go Relevant skill employment assessment again after submitting roles and responsibilities letter for the purpose of claiming 5 more points . They said, yes u need to go RSEA again and submit the required docs such as roles and responsibilities letter, etc. I thought, why they would deny, because they are getting money anyhow.

Should i ask now them by email for updated letter, any chances if there statement on chat and email can change.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

divyesh.sethi said:


> I had a chat with EA on their page few days back. I informed them all the scenario in the same way that my nominated occupation and working organisation is same. Only Designation is changed, do i need to go Relevant skill employment assessment again after submitting roles and responsibilities letter for the purpose of claiming 5 more points . They said, yes u need to go RSEA again and submit the required docs such as roles and responsibilities letter, etc. I thought, why they would deny, because they are getting money anyhow.
> 
> Should i ask now them by email for updated letter, any chances if there statement on chat and email can change.


I would strongly suggest you to send an e-mail with all the relevant questions or queries instead of relying on information from live chat. It is very highly probable that they will not ask you to go through the process again if your claim is genuine i.e No changes in your occupation or company


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> I would strongly suggest you to send an e-mail with all the relevant questions or queries instead of relying on information from live chat. It is very highly probable that they will not ask you to go through the process again if your claim is genuine i.e No changes in your occupation or company


Thanks dear. You are right better to go for email.

And i have just read about it on their FAQs page as well. Below is the FAQ and its answer. My case also seems to be the same, if i am not wrong..


I need to add additional services (e.g. work experience and/or overseas PhD assessment) to my previously assessed paper-based application. How can I do it?
If you need to add additional services to an already finalised paper application, you are required to email your request along with a copy of your outcome letter to [email protected].

Once your request is processed, we will provide you with a link to your MyPortal along with instructions on how to initiate your application for added services through email


----------



## Austyle (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello friends, kindly assist me here;

I previously applied for assessment as an Electrical Engineer, got the outcome of an Engineering Technologist. I want to prepare new CDR and reapply, I still wish to be assessed as an Electrical Engineer because I think Electrical Engineer has more chances of a nomination than Engineering Technologist.
Dear friends, kindly help me with my dilemma:

1. Does it really worth it to go for another assessment (and spend another huge sum of money);
2. Chances of state nomination for Engineering Technologist vs Electrical Engineer;
3. Will my previous assessment have any effect on my next assessment;

Your opinions and suggestions are highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## chandramohan (May 13, 2020)

*University Name Change*

Hi everyone, my university's name has changed but my Degree Certificate has has old university name. Which name should I mention in Engineers Australia CDR application? New one or the one mentioned in my degree certificate. Since the university name will appear on my outcome letter, will it be an issue while submitting EOI as the university name has changed now. Please share your experiences.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chandramohan said:


> Hi everyone, my university's name has changed but my Degree Certificate has has old university name. Which name should I mention in Engineers Australia CDR application? New one or the one mentioned in my degree certificate. Since the university name will appear on my outcome letter, will it be an issue while submitting EOI as the university name has changed now. Please share your experiences.


Drop an email and ask
In all likelihood it will be the new name
When emailing EA , attach the evidence of name change 

Cheers


----------



## chandramohan (May 13, 2020)

NB said:


> Drop an email and ask
> In all likelihood it will be the new name
> When emailing EA , attach the evidence of name change
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, I did that already but didn't attach the name change evidence. My university is a public university and i'll have to do a search for government gazette notification where the name change is notified. I am a bit hesitant using the new name because my degree certificate was awarded with old name, whereas transcripts mentions the new name followed by the old name suffixed with 'formerly' in parenthesis. Now I am waiting for EA support team for their response. 

Do you think there will be an issue with EOI application if I use the old university name there as well so that it matches the name on CDR outcome letter?


----------



## JivanLife (Sep 22, 2019)

Just a query, Is there an expiry date for an EA skill assessment if I am not claiming any points through the experience?


----------



## alligator (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi Experts,

I have already had my skills assessed (civil engineer). I am onshore and have been working for a year and a half in my field and I am getting my work experienece assessed.

With respect to the secondary docuements, I plan on submitting my Income tax return receipt and my super details.
I started my job on the 16th of September 2019. 
However, both documents I have only cover from 1 July 2019 to 30 June 2020 since they are annual statements. 
While I am still with the same company, the employment period from 1 July 2020 to 16th September 2020 will not be covered.
Is it okay to go ahead with the application? Because the income tax reciept for this financial year will come later while my super said they can only give annual statement. Has anyone else been through a similar situation? 
Is there something else I can submit?

Thanks for your advice/ opinion.

Cheers


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

you can either get 1 year or 3 year experience assessed to claim experience. Thus in your case you already have one year experience ready to be assessed.


----------



## poojatrivedi (Mar 4, 2021)

I have submitted 3 episodes and got queries to submit 1 complete new cdr as the one I sent does not meet the criteria . For another 1 cdr they have asked to submit results and other data. Can anyone tell me, do I need to worry or they have lost confidence in my cdr


----------



## poojatrivedi (Mar 4, 2021)

Victor123 said:


> I have applied for skill assessment under as Telecom Engineer and assessor contacted me for further information:
> 
> CE 1
> 
> ...


It has been years since you faced that situation . Can you tell me if it got sorted as. Am facing the same situation right now and same queries as yours in my cdr


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

poojatrivedi said:


> I have submitted 3 episodes and got queries to submit 1 complete new cdr as the one I sent does not meet the criteria . For another 1 cdr they have asked to submit results and other data. Can anyone tell me, do I need to worry or they have lost confidence in my cdr


If your career episodes are all your own and genuine then you need not worry. As long as you can provide evidence that they have asked then it should be fine.


----------

